# WOTLK und die Tanks



## ch_Rankath (24. November 2008)

Hallo liebe Buffed-User.

Hab da ein Thema über das ich gern mit euch diskutieren würde.
Wie einige sicherlich schon bemerkt habe hat sich bei den Tankklassen einiges verändert (Druide,Paladin,Krieger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).

Nehmen wir als Beispiel den Feral Druiden:

Vor WOTLK hatte der FeralDruide einige Vorteile die sich im laufe des Addons verändert haben. Mit BC stach der FeralDruide duch seinen besonders hohen Rüstungswert und durch das großzügige skallieren mit dem Atribut "Bewegleichkeit" hervor.
Nun hat er nurnoch 370% Rüstungsbonus in Terrorbärform und skalliert nurnoch bescheiden mit Beweglichkeit. Ausserdem wurde der Rüstungsbonus auf den Items abgeschwächt was teilweise echt extrem ausfällt. (Items mit vorher 700 Rüstung haben nurnoch 400 oder weniger). Das hat zur Folge, dass der Feral vom Rüstungswert in etwa soviel hat wie ein Def-Krieger oder Paladin. Teilweise sogar weniger da ihm das Schild fehlt.
Nun skalliert der Druide besser mit Dodge-rating muss dafür aber auf Rüstnug, Ausweichen und Kritchance sowie Attackpower durch Beweglichkeit verzichten.
Einen Vorteil welchen der Feraldruide aber nun hat ist,dass er durch Skillung Kritimmun wird und somit keine Verteidigungswertung mehr zwingend braucht. 
Das heisst nicht das man sie komplett weglassen sollte, denn immerhin gibt sie ihm noch Miss-rating. 
Im Endefekt schauts nun so aus das der Druide weniger Rüstung, weniger Kritchance und weniger Attackpower zur verfügung hat also gegenüber den anderen Tankklassen noch Nachteile hat da er nicht blocken oder parrieren kann. 

Macht es also nurnoch Sinn in Raids als Druide zu tanken wenn man mindestens 50% Dodge hat? Ich kann mir sonst nicht vorstellen wie man ihn Effektiv heilen kann. 


Nun frage ich euch : Hat sich was bei Kriegern oder Paladinen geändert? Welche Vorteile haben die beiden Klassen gegenüber einem Feraltank und umgekehrt?

/discuss


----------



## [DM]Zottel (24. November 2008)

Ich hab vor 2 Tagen mal wieder meinen alten Bären ausgepackt um in ner 70er Hero zu tanken. Ich dachte mir, du hast mit deinem Equipment jeden 2. Tank in BT getankt vor knapp nem halben Jahr, also sollte das doch auch nach dem Addon noch gehen. Falsch gedacht...

Trashmobs haben mich mit 3-5k Schlägen getroffen und der Heiler ist fast durchgedreht, und ich auch. Schau mir meinen Char Bildschirm an:

Rüstung war runter auf unter 19.000
Ausweichen war runter auf 32%

Da dachte ich mir auch: Vielen Dank. Das Equipment kann man nach dem Patch echt mal wegwerfen obwohl es vor dem Patch noch super war.

Hab jedenfalls den Spaß bis auf weiteres komplett verloren. Keine Ahnung was sich alles geändert hat aber mich interessierts auch nicht mehr.


----------



## ch_Rankath (24. November 2008)

[DM schrieb:
			
		

> Zottel' post='1243040' date='24.11.2008, 09:36']
> Ich hab vor 2 Tagen mal wieder meinen alten Bären ausgepackt um in ner 70er Hero zu tanken. Ich dachte mir, du hast mit deinem Equipment jeden 2. Tank in BT getankt vor knapp nem halben Jahr, also sollte das doch auch nach dem Addon noch gehen. Falsch gedacht...
> 
> Trashmobs haben mich mit 3-5k Schlägen getroffen und der Heiler ist fast durchgedreht, und ich auch. Schau mir meinen Char Bildschirm an:
> ...




Ja genau das meine ich. Ich habe nun mit 76 und einigen Items wo Rüstungswert als extra drauf ist (Ringe udn Umhang) gerademal 18.000 Rüstung und musste dafür das ich diese Items trage aber massiv auf Life und Agi verzichten. 18.000 Rüstung und 19.000 Life auf 76 ist nicht so der bringer. Wenn ich beispielsweise mehr als 4 Mobs auf einmal tanke schiessen meine Hp nur so runter während ein Krieger oder Paladin kaum schaden nimmt durch die ganzen Avoidwerte.


----------



## Natsumee (24. November 2008)

an die alten tanks wird sich denk ich kaum was ändern und das wegen dem dudu das kommt schon wieder den auch die items mit 80 sind ja die stats bischen anders als bc


----------



## phexus (24. November 2008)

Da das Thema alle Tanks einschliesst, ein kurzer Senf von mir:

ich bin mit meinem Kriegertank auf 78 und habe noch keine Schmuckstücke, keinen Umhang, keine Ringe, keine Schusswaffe für Deffkrieger gefunden. Trage noch 6 Epix aus BC. Rüstung ist durch selbst geschmiedte Sachen ergänzt worden. Was tut nun ein nachrückender Tank? Woher soll er die fehlenden Sachen bekommen? Es ist ja praktisch unmöglich, dass ein neuer Tank, der ja nicht BC raidet, nachrückt. Da gibt es zwar 3 blaue Schmuckitems in BC, die aber ohne Freunde auch schwerlich zu bekommen sind. Und damit bis 80 tanken.. naja. Schaut euch die Drops+Questbelohnungen an, fast alles nur für DDs.


----------



## ch_Rankath (24. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> an die alten tanks wird sich denk ich kaum was ändern und das wegen dem dudu das kommt schon wieder den auch die items mit 80 sind ja die stats bischen anders als bc




Nujo wenn ich mir das T7 anschaue des Feraldruide sind die Stats ziemlich gleich abgesehen davon das AP und Krit drauf ist ?! Das is zum Tanken natürlich nicht schelcht aber etwas mehr dodge etc kanns schon sein. Zumindest den alten Rüstungswert sollten sie uns wiedergeben. Wir haben wies scheint keinerlei Vorteile mehr einem Krieger oder Paladin sondern eher andersherum. :/  Schade eigentlich..


----------



## Natsumee (24. November 2008)

bis 80 ist es eigentlich so ziemlich egal mit was du tankst als krieger (also platte halt^^)

ich denke es wird genug deff items in 80er inzen geben


@ ch also ihr habt schon noch vorteile und zwar den enormen lebenspool ^^

und in was für ne inze warst du bitte das du so viel schaden kriegst und wie ist den dein equip?

und klar das man bc sachen mit wotlk auf 80 nicht mehr gebrauchen kann^^


----------



## Faimith (24. November 2008)

Ich kann leider nicht allzuviel zu dem Thema sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur:

Ich habe nen Todesritter, und mit dem macht das Tanken richtig Spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

,
auch wenn ich noch ein wenig Übung brauch xD..

MFG


----------



## ch_Rankath (24. November 2008)

phexus schrieb:


> Da das Thema alle Tanks einschliesst, ein kurzer Senf von mir:
> 
> ich bin mit meinem Kriegertank auf 78 und habe noch keine Schmuckstücke, keinen Umhang, keine Ringe, keine Schusswaffe für Deffkrieger gefunden. Trage noch 6 Epix aus BC. Rüstung ist durch selbst geschmiedte Sachen ergänzt worden. Was tut nun ein nachrückender Tank? Woher soll er die fehlenden Sachen bekommen? Es ist ja praktisch unmöglich, dass ein neuer Tank, der ja nicht BC raidet, nachrückt. Da gibt es zwar 3 blaue Schmuckitems in BC, die aber ohne Freunde auch schwerlich zu bekommen sind. Und damit bis 80 tanken.. naja. Schaut euch die Drops+Questbelohnungen an, fast alles nur für DDs.




Ok, was das angeht kann man sich locker Abhilfe verschaffen. Allein die Alchemietrinkets sind übelst gut für JEDEN Tank. 75 Stamina 50 Dodge-rating kann man locker noch bis in die 80er Raids tragen. Ansonsten bleibt dir noch 70er Episches zeug zu besorgen. Das kann man ja auch noch ziemlich lang tragen und zum ergenzen deines restlichen Equips mehr als ausreichend. Wenigstens Skallierst du noch als Krieger mit deinen Werten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrainan (24. November 2008)

Das Druiden deutlich mehr Schaden fressen ist mir auch aufgefallen. Andereseits sind die Lich King Innis bisher sehr leicht, so das es erstmal kein problem ist, welche Tankklasse man dabei hat. 
Wenn aber auf 80 nicht durch items, oder neue Skills nen ordentlicher Schub für Druiden kommt, sehe ich da ein ernstes Problem. 

Zu dem Thema Ausrüstung: Naja, Tanks waren schon immer stärker von Ausrüstung abhängig, als alle anderen Klassen. Skill hin oder her, entweder du hast genug Rüstung/leben/Avoidence oder nicht. 
normale Innis sind ja leicht zu tanken, aber bei den heroics läuft es mal wieder drauf hinaus, das man zu beginn ziemlich am arsch ist. Da kann irgendwo auch der beste Heiler nichts mehr machen. 
Immerhin kann man ja über den berif inzwischen auch Schilde herstellen, was zumindest Krieger/Paladinen den einstig ins heroicgeschäft erleichert.


----------



## ch_Rankath (24. November 2008)

So, hab mir mal ein wenig Infos geholt was die herstellbaren Items angeht. 

Für Druiden ist tatsächlich NUR katzenequip dabei. Also viel Agi , bissl Stamina und Krit und AP genau wie auf den T7-Sets. Scheint als wolle Blizzard den Druidentank nicht mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kritimmunität hin oder her aber was bringt das wenn man mit 3 Treffern umfällt wie ein nasser Sack.


----------



## philits (24. November 2008)

also es ist mit krieger eigentlich nicht soo schwer auf gutes def equip zu kommen. der schmied kann viele rüstungsteile machen, auf episches schild  und der ingi hat wieder eine echt starke tankbrille und  wieder mal ein tankgewehr dabei. teilweise kriegt man auch gute questbelohnungen in Eiskrone und Sturmgipfel. auch sehr gute rufbelohnungen.

guck dir mal den guide hier zB im Kriegerforum an:

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=77614


da ist eine schöne zusammenfassung aller hero inis, normal inis und rufbelohnungen die sehr gut sind.

hoffe ich konnte helfen


----------



## Nexis (24. November 2008)

Also ich kann der Sache mi dem Druiden irgendwie garnicht zustimmen..
Habe meinen Dudu auf Feral gelevelt und auch mit dem alten Equip,das heißt t4/5/6, die Inis getanked.
Hatte auch um die 19k Rüssi und 38 % Dodge. Das neue Talent,was den erlittenen Schaden des Druiden pro Gruppen Mitglied um 3% verringert tut sein übriges.
Konnte eigtl ohne Probleme inis Tanken die für 4 Level über meinem angelegt waren(mit 62 Gun Drak, als Beispiel)
Ich weiß nicht inwiefern die alten Hero Instanzen wesentlich schwerer sind als die neuen Non Hero,da könnte vll der Unterschied liegen.
Aba wirklich Probleme hatte ich bisher noch in keiner Gruppe...mir gefällt der Druide als Tank sehr gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crowser19 (24. November 2008)

ch_Rankath schrieb:


> So, hab mir mal ein wenig Infos geholt was die herstellbaren Items angeht.
> 
> Für Druiden ist tatsächlich NUR katzenequip dabei. Also viel Agi , bissl Stamina und Krit und AP genau wie auf den T7-Sets. Scheint als wolle Blizzard den Druidentank nicht mehr.
> 
> ...


dafür sind ja jetz todesritter da  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ch_Rankath (24. November 2008)

Nexis schrieb:


> Also ich kann der Sache mi dem Druiden irgendwie garnicht zustimmen..
> Habe meinen Dudu auf Feral gelevelt und auch mit dem alten Equip,das heißt t4/5/6, die Inis getanked.
> Hatte auch um die 19k Rüssi und 38 % Dodge. Das neue Talent,was den erlittenen Schaden des Druiden pro Gruppen Mitglied um 3% verringert tut sein übriges.
> Konnte eigtl ohne Probleme inis Tanken die für 4 Level über meinem angelegt waren(mit 62 Gun Drak, als Beispiel)
> ...




Darum gehts ja auch garnicht. Niemand hier sagt das es nicht tankbar ist in 5er Instanzen zu leveln. Es geht einfach darum wie die Items und skallierungen des Druiden gegenüber den anderen Tankklassen ausfallen und sie in der Hinsicht einiges nachzuholen haben. Abgesehen davon ist auf den meisten Items nichts brauchbares an Werten drauf die einen Druidentank ausmachen.

Frag einfach mal einen Heiler wie er es empfindet dich durch GunDrak zu heilen und einen gleichleveligen Krieger mit vergleichbarem Equip. Er wird dir sagen das er beim Krieger deutlich weniger Stress hatte.


----------



## Wowneuling (24. November 2008)

Vorab sei gesagt, dass ich sicherlich nicht objektiv berichten kann, da ich selbst ein 72er Krieger Tank mein eigen nennen darf.

Ich finde es persönlich gut, dass der Druide nun offenbar etwas an Tank-Potenzial verloren hat (kann ich nur annehmen aufgrund der Schilderungen hier, da ich selber keinen Dudu habe). Denn ein Druide ist im Gegensatz zu einem Def-Krieger immernoch eine Hybrid-Klasse. Egal wie sehr der Druide sich auch dem Tanken verschreit, er ist und bleibt eine Hybrid-Klasse und sollte demnach auch das Tanken nicht so gut beherrschen wie ein reiner Def-Krieger. Denn der Def-Krieger ist wirklich zu 100% auf Tanken ausgerichtet. Die Talente, Rüstung, Grundfertigkeiten...alles rein auf das Tanken ausgerichtet und ohne die Option zu haben schnell mal zu healen o.ä. Gleich verhält es sich mit dem Paladin. 

Einen Todesritter habe ich bisher auch nicht als wirklich zuverlässige Tankklasse kennen gelernt. Nun lehne ich mich etwas weit aus dem Fenster, da ich es nicht 100% weiß (mein DK wurde nicht älter als 56 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) aber der Dk baut mit seinem Aggro darauf viel Schaden zu machen. Die ganzen wichtigen Fertigkeiten wie Spott, Aoe-Spott, Drohrufe, etc., also Dinge, welche der Krieger von Natur aus besitzt und das Tanken/Aggro halten wesentlich vereinfacht, hat der Dk auch nicht.

Wie gesagt, bin ich selber etwas vorbelastet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ziehe aber nach-wie-vor einen Def-Krieger allen anderen Tankklassen vor. Und nun liebe Tank-Druiden, Prot-Paladine und Tank-Dk, steinigt mich, weil ihr euch ganz sicher seid, das ihr die bessere Tankklasse seid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja, allgemein ist immer die die Beste Tankklasse, welche von dem Besten Tank-*Spieler *gesteuert wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rellikss (24. November 2008)

Auch Senf dazu geb:

Jetzt wo die Dudu´s endlich mal wieder bisschen normal generft wurden, wird sich natürlich soooofort darüber aufgeregt. HAAAALLLOO, an alle Dudus da draußen, merkt ihrs noch? Ihr seit nur an die anderen Tankklassen angepasst worden. Der DuDu tank in unserer Gilde hat sich auch kurz beschwert, es aber hingenommen. Und trotzdem hat er noch immer abnormal viel Life. Wenn ich mir überlege... Unser 80iger Krieger Tank kommt auf imo 18-20k Rüssi und 22k life (RAID BUFF), dann neben steht der DuDu, welcher natürlich auch 80 ist und hat 35k Life -> damit sind endlich die relationen mal wieder hergestellt (dudu hat kein Schild).
Wisst ihr wie viele zu m schluss fast nur noch dudu tanks als MT genommen haben?? Klar euch freut das nur uns Krieger nicht. Wenn ich überlege ich bin jetzt 73 fast 74 und Tanke 76 ini´s ohne Probleme und nein ich habe kein T6 IMBA Equip. Und das klappt alles wunderbar.

Ich kann nur sagen -> die Relationen sind wieder hergestellt.


----------



## Hellchaos (24. November 2008)

Nexis schrieb:


> Also ich kann der Sache mi dem Druiden irgendwie garnicht zustimmen..
> Habe meinen Dudu auf Feral gelevelt und auch mit dem alten Equip,das heißt t4/5/6, die Inis getanked.
> Hatte auch um die 19k Rüssi und 38 % Dodge. Das neue Talent,was den erlittenen Schaden des Druiden pro Gruppen Mitglied um 3% verringert tut sein übriges.
> Konnte eigtl ohne Probleme inis Tanken die für 4 Level über meinem angelegt waren(mit 62 Gun Drak, als Beispiel)
> ...



gun drak geh ich mal von aus meinst du 72 ^^
ich spiel im mom auch nur meinen  jetzt 78 Krieger tank.wäre dieser kein schmied hätte ich sicher einiges an probs gehabt oder wäre immernoch mit denn alten items aus bc rumgerannt.
ich hab die ersten 3 gebiete komplett durchgequestet und wenn es mal feine schmucksachen gab war tempo oder krit drauf.ringe gabs denn doch im grizzly und zul drak gebiet.aber sonst ist echt mau was so sachen angeht.hoffe da kommt noch was aber mal abgesehen von denn items,krieger tanks macht schon spass und geht auch ohne probs.


----------



## Efgrib (24. November 2008)

lernt eure klasse zu spielen! druide tankt genauso gut wie alle andren tanks


----------



## Palatinus (24. November 2008)

@TE Ich kann dein ärgernis verstehen, auch bei uns in der Gilde gibt es da eine gewissen Anspannung was die Werte des Lich King Ferals angehen.
       Kann dir nur sagen das es schon einige gute Quest-Items gibt, einige Schmuck-Items sind echt Klasse sowie auch die "blauen" Klamotten von
       manchen Quests. Es ist nicht jedes Item gut und zu gebrauchen aber man kann sich ruhig in den Quest-Guides mal umschauen, denn da sieht
       man ja auch die Items und kann dann gezielt die Quests angehen.

Ansonsten gibt´s nur zu sagen, das sich wohl einige Klassen benachteiligt fühlen seit dem Patch/Addon, ich denke und hoffe einfach mal das sich das dann auf dem Level 80 dann wieder ausgleicht. Was natürlich dennoch nicht gerechtfertigt ist wie speziell in deinem Fall der Feral solch derbe Nachteile erhält.

Grüße...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ch_Rankath (24. November 2008)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> Vorab sei gesagt, dass ich sicherlich nicht objektiv berichten kann, da ich selbst ein 72er Krieger Tank mein eigen nennen darf.
> 
> Ich finde es persönlich gut, dass der Druide nun offenbar etwas an Tank-Potenzial verloren hat (kann ich nur annehmen aufgrund der Schilderungen hier, da ich selber keinen Dudu habe). Denn ein Druide ist im Gegensatz zu einem Def-Krieger immernoch eine Hybrid-Klasse. Egal wie sehr der Druide sich auch dem Tanken verschreit, er ist und bleibt eine Hybrid-Klasse und sollte demnach auch das Tanken nicht so gut beherrschen wie ein reiner Def-Krieger. Denn der Def-Krieger ist wirklich zu 100% auf Tanken ausgerichtet. Die Talente, Rüstung, Grundfertigkeiten...alles rein auf das Tanken ausgerichtet und ohne die Option zu haben schnell mal zu healen o.ä. Gleich verhält es sich mit dem Paladin.
> 
> ...




Deine Aussagen sind einfach nur falsch. Wenn ein Krieger sich aufs Tanken spezialisiert kann er tanken. Wenn ein Druide sich aufs tanken spezielaisiert kann er tanken. Das Argument "Hybride" zieht hier nicht da er beim Tanken auch nicht auf seine anderen Fähigkeiten zugreifen kann. Tank ist Tank. 
Laut deiner Aussage darf ein Druide allerdings nicht in Raids oder Heroic Instanzen Tanken können weils ja berechtigt ist das er schlechter tankt als ein Krieger. 

Zu deinem letzten Satz : Was bringt einem der beste Tank der welt wenn er zwar von allen Mobs die aggro gegen Millionen dps tankt aber in 4 hits ausm Leben fällt? 
Denk bitte vorher nach bevor du etwas derwartiges Postest wie das dort oben.


----------



## Arlokk (24. November 2008)

Also ich geb ma meinen senf dazu.
wir waren gestern erstes ma naxx 25iger. wir haben seit BT und MH bären als MTs wo es auch immer ging (überall außer illi prepatch und archi xD ).
Keine ahnung aber unsere bären heulen nicht rum. jeder weit über 30k hp und genug dodge usw. konnten wir gestern bei unseren patchwerk tries sehen
wo die hatefuls zu 90 % auf den bären ging weil er immer gedodget hat oder der gummelboss verfehlt hat xD.
Wir hatten auch keine probs z.b. bei ferlina den bären gegen das enrage zu tanken *hust* von 100 bis 20 % dann haben wir erst richtig mitbekommen
das das mit mindcontrol runtergeht. das schöne achievment...naja xD ne woche warten halt.
Da ich heiler bin muss ich sagen...ich seh bären immernoch lieber als tanks als krieger usw. einfach weil ich da ganz gechillt afk gehen kann weil er ehe kaum schaden frist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


soweit meine erfahrungen bisher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kujon (24. November 2008)

ch_Rankath schrieb:


> So, hab mir mal ein wenig Infos geholt was die herstellbaren Items angeht.
> 
> Für Druiden ist tatsächlich NUR katzenequip dabei. Also viel Agi , bissl Stamina und Krit und AP genau wie auf den T7-Sets. Scheint als wolle Blizzard den Druidentank nicht mehr.
> 
> ...



das stimmt - mir scheint es aber eher, dass blizzard will, dass der druide auch mit katzenequip tanken kann, sprich: nicht mehr das equip, sondern die skillung macht den unterschied. letztendlich werden katzen und bären mit dem gleichen equip rumrennen, nämlich schurkenzeugs. und wie ich jetzt eben erst erfahren habe, werden auch die waffen nun so verändert, dass die ap mit der dps der waffe skaliert. mal schauen, was die zukunft noch bringt. ich meine auch, in einem bluepost gelesen zu haben, dass der rüstungsbonus wieder angehoben wird, dafür aber nur noch das leder und stoffzeugs für die umrechnung berücksichtigt wird. das war aber nurmal laut gedacht, am ende wird eh alles anders sein ;-)

zum wowneuling: das war immer so, krieger ist der ultimative tank und warum? weil er flexibel auf die situationen reagieren kann, den schaden bewusst reduzieren kann und das zu fast jedem zeitpunkt. das war so und soll auch immer so bleiben - ist wie bei den heilern: priester ist und bleibt die klasse, die auf zig verschiedene situationen flexibel reagieren kann. ob der schami jetzt mehr heilt ist egal. die flexibilität macht den unterschied ;-)

alles in allem finde ich wotlk zu easy, die inis sind ja lächerlich einfach, hatten bisher nur 1 whipe und das nur, weil sich einer nicht bewegen wollte ;-) von daher ists ja eigentlich egal, ob viel oder wenig rüstung, viel oder wenig ausweichen. bisher finde ich es zu einfach. Lego-Klötze zusammenbauen ist schwieriger...meine Meinung.


----------



## Stuermer (24. November 2008)

phexus schrieb:


> Da das Thema alle Tanks einschliesst, ein kurzer Senf von mir:
> 
> ich bin mit meinem Kriegertank auf 78 und habe noch keine Schmuckstücke, keinen Umhang, keine Ringe, keine Schusswaffe für Deffkrieger gefunden. Trage noch 6 Epix aus BC. Rüstung ist durch selbst geschmiedte Sachen ergänzt worden. Was tut nun ein nachrückender Tank? Woher soll er die fehlenden Sachen bekommen? Es ist ja praktisch unmöglich, dass ein neuer Tank, der ja nicht BC raidet, nachrückt. Da gibt es zwar 3 blaue Schmuckitems in BC, die aber ohne Freunde auch schwerlich zu bekommen sind. Und damit bis 80 tanken.. naja. Schaut euch die Drops+Questbelohnungen an, fast alles nur für DDs.




Ich bin deff pala und war auch voll deff epic zwar nur t5 aber hat gereicht, nun bin ich lvl  76 und habe genug deff zeug geffunden das meiste von ini quests.In in veiolete festung oder so in dalaran die ini dropt ein deff umhang und ein deffschild aber mit den schmuck hast du recht nix gedropt bis jetzt aber der juwelier hat gutes zeug und da du 78 bist schau mal in der drachenöde bei den wyrmlingturm oder wie der heist da giebs fast nur deff zeug gegen ruf und gold hier mein arsenal kanns ja mal angucken was so dropt 
http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...&n=Stuermer


----------



## Kite-X (24. November 2008)

hmmm mein Pet hat schon alleine 23k Rüssi^^ und  das auf 76


----------



## ch_Rankath (24. November 2008)

Einige hier scheinen nicht an einer normal diskusion teilnehmen zu wollen. 

Kommentare wie : l2p könnt ihr euch bitte in die haare schmieren. Flamet woanders mit eurem Unwissen oder ihr werden gemeldet.

Zum Thema: Nun angepasst kann gut sein. Wir haben also = gleichviel Rüstungswert wie ein Krieger + etwas größerer HP pool ABER uns fehlen 2 Avoidwerte. Nämlich Blocken und Parrieren. Das sind locker 30% weniger Avoid als sie ein Krieger hat. Meint ihr das rechtfertigt 4-5k Life mehr? 

Trifft uns ein Schlag für beispielsweise 8k Schaden. Trifft den Krieger der selbe Schlag auch für 8k Schaden da ja die Rüstungswerte "angepasst" angepasst wurden.
Nur trifft den Druiden dieser Schlag eben zu ca 30% öfter als den Krieger.


----------



## vonCarstein (24. November 2008)

phexus schrieb:


> Da das Thema alle Tanks einschliesst, ein kurzer Senf von mir:
> 
> ich bin mit meinem Kriegertank auf 78 und habe noch keine Schmuckstücke, keinen Umhang, keine Ringe, keine Schusswaffe für Deffkrieger gefunden. Trage noch 6 Epix aus BC. Rüstung ist durch selbst geschmiedte Sachen ergänzt worden. Was tut nun ein nachrückender Tank? Woher soll er die fehlenden Sachen bekommen? Es ist ja praktisch unmöglich, dass ein neuer Tank, der ja nicht BC raidet, nachrückt. Da gibt es zwar 3 blaue Schmuckitems in BC, die aber ohne Freunde auch schwerlich zu bekommen sind. Und damit bis 80 tanken.. naja. Schaut euch die Drops+Questbelohnungen an, fast alles nur für DDs.




So gehts mir auch im Moment, aber der Reihe nach: Bis zum Addon hab ich einen Druidentank gespielt, zwar nicht weit gekommen in den Raids, aber egal, hat Spass gemacht. Seit dem Addon sitzt er gemütlich in Sturmwind in der Taverne und besäuft sich. Mein neuer und alte rMain ist der Pala, hab ihn vorher 3 Jahre als Heiler gespielt, aber immer nur 2 Tasten zu drücken und kein Gruppenheal zu haben fand ich auf dauer doch öde (sieht jetzt anders aus) also mit Patch 3.0 auf Prot umgeskillt und uiiiiiiii hat das Spass gemacht. Eigentlich wollt ich nur mal schauen wie sich Prot spielt und bin dabei geblieben. 
Aber wie oben beschrieben hab ich arge Probleme Sachen zum Tanken zusammen zu bekommen, bin jetzt kurz vor 75, geh mehrmals in Instanzen am Tag (alleine gestern 6mal) und Schmuck etc noch nichts gefunden, von Critimmun weit enfernt bzw ich mal nachrechnen müsste was ich aktuell bei den BOssen bräuchte die Mitte 70 sind. Aber bisher hat sich noch nie wer beschwert und bin noch nicht instant umgefallen, also von daher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nochwas ist mir aufgefallen im Vergelich zum Druiden, klar mit Weihe und Schild schmeissen vorher kann man gut Aggro ziehen und auch mehrere Mobs gut halten, fand das mit Druiden deutlich schwieriger..... aber das es so einfach ist, Schaf, Eisfalle, Stun wofür - rein da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn der Heiler es gegengeheilt bekommt gehen auch sehr grosse Gruppen. Auch das Aggro halten gegen höhrere Klassen in der Gruppe geht deutlich besser, ausser auf Frost geskillte Todesritter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ich bleibe beim Tanken, ganz unabhängig das es Spass macht , ich endlich wieder mein Main spielen kann und man ständig Gruppe für Inze findet- Tanks sind ja eh Mangelware von daher passt das. 
Auch das Leveln geht recht zügig von statten


----------



## Gardsi (24. November 2008)

Nexis schrieb:


> Also ich kann der Sache mi dem Druiden irgendwie garnicht zustimmen..
> Habe meinen Dudu auf Feral gelevelt und auch mit dem alten Equip,das heißt t4/5/6, die Inis getanked.
> Hatte auch um die 19k Rüssi und 38 % Dodge. Das neue Talent,was den erlittenen Schaden des Druiden pro Gruppen Mitglied um 3% verringert tut sein übriges.
> Konnte eigtl ohne Probleme inis Tanken die für 4 Level über meinem angelegt waren(mit 62 Gun Drak, als Beispiel)
> ...



hatt mit meinem questequipten(2 tage vor wotlk 70 geworden also der größte crap in sachen equip dens gibt^^) warri alle inis ohne probs durchgetankt, violette festung, ahn kahet mit 72-73 zb also ....kA was ihr alle wollt^^


----------



## Efgrib (24. November 2008)

vonCarstein schrieb:


> Und nochwas ist mir aufgefallen im Vergelich zum Druiden, klar mit Weihe und Schild schmeissen vorher kann man gut Aggro ziehen und auch mehrere Mobs gut halten, fand das mit Druiden deutlich schwieriger.....



was ist daran schwieirg prankenhieb zu spammen?


----------



## ch_Rankath (24. November 2008)

Gardsi schrieb:


> hatt mit meinem questequipten(2 tage vor wotlk 70 geworden also der größte crap in sachen equip dens gibt^^) warri alle inis ohne probs durchgetankt, violette festung, ahn kahet mit 72-73 zb also ....kA was ihr alle wollt^^



Mein Gott lest doch bitte erstmal worum es hier geht. Solche Postings versauen die ganze Diskusion. Sollte sich das nicht ändern hier werd ich den Thread melden und löschen lassen. -.-


----------



## Trâvo (24. November 2008)

phexus schrieb:


> Da das Thema alle Tanks einschliesst, ein kurzer Senf von mir:
> 
> ich bin mit meinem Kriegertank auf 78 und habe noch keine Schmuckstücke, keinen Umhang, keine Ringe, keine Schusswaffe für Deffkrieger gefunden. Trage noch 6 Epix aus BC. Rüstung ist durch selbst geschmiedte Sachen ergänzt worden. Was tut nun ein nachrückender Tank? Woher soll er die fehlenden Sachen bekommen? Es ist ja praktisch unmöglich, dass ein neuer Tank, der ja nicht BC raidet, nachrückt. Da gibt es zwar 3 blaue Schmuckitems in BC, die aber ohne Freunde auch schwerlich zu bekommen sind. Und damit bis 80 tanken.. naja. Schaut euch die Drops+Questbelohnungen an, fast alles nur für DDs.




Seh ich nicht so!!!!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich hab einen Palatank, welcher 2 Stunden vor start des Addons 70 wurde. Ich ging dementsprechend nicht mehr raiden und hatte blau/grünes Equip als ich nach Nordend kam. Alleine durch Quests und Inis kann man sich schon ein sehr gutes Tank equip farmen. Ich bin mittlerweile 78 und hab knappe 17K hp und das nur durch die Tank Items der Qs und der Inis. Es gibt über all Quests wo Tank Items zur Belohnung gehören. Man muss die meisten Qs nur bis zum ende machen. Außerdem gibt es ab 75 in den Inis auch schon gute Tank sachen. Also ich kann mich nicht beklaggen. Einfach die Questreihen bis zum ende durch ziehen und man bekommt was.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (Auf Theradras gibt es auch viele Tanks die T5/T6 haben, die teileweise ihr Items gegen Questitems eingetauscht haben, von daher Auggen auf)

Was ich sagen kann zum tanken. Ich finde es nun besser mit Palas zu tanken. Sie gehen kaum noch oom, was ein schnelleres durch laufen der Inis gewährleistet. Außerdem kann man nun auch sehr gut einzelne Mobs tanken, was ja vorher ein kleiner Nachteil am Palatank war, er hat Gruppen sehr gut getankt aber bei einzelnen Mobs fand ich gab es immer etwas schwierigkeiten. 

Zu Krieger kann ich noch nichts sagen, denn spiel ich erst noch hoch. Aber was ich gehört habe, dass er jetzt auch gut Gruppentanken kann. Mehr weis ich noch nicht und mit Dudus kenn ich mich kaum aus. Sorry!!


----------



## Kellon (24. November 2008)

Ich seh das Problem hier nicht. Die Änderungen am Druiden haben seine Tankfähigkeiten nur minimal beschränkt. Sein Aggroaufbau wurde sogar extrem gepusht. Seit dem Patch kommt kein DD'ler mehr an die Aggro ran, wenn er sich an die Reihenfolge der markierten Ziele hält.

18 bis 19k Rüssi auf 76? Ich bin mit meinem Druiden als 70er in die Inis gegangen mit 19k Leben und 21-22k Rüssi und hab jede gruppe ohne cc getankt. Die machen doch kaum Schaden. Und so besonders ist mein Equip nichtmal, nen Mix aus Kara und Marken-Sachen. Für nen Druidentank mit T6 würde ich mal davon ausgehen, dass er sogar bis 80 hoch alle Inis tanken kann und das ohne Probleme. Bisher hab ich ganze 3 Items ausgetauscht innerhalb von 6 Leveln und kann jetzt bei 20 k Leben und 24k Rüssi ohne Probleme Inis tanken, bisher bis zur Violetten Festung.

Schau dir lieber dein Equip an bevor du über die Tankfähigkeiten des Bären jammerst, denn da ist immernoch alles wunderbar.


----------



## Kahil Zun'Jah (24. November 2008)

ch_Rankath schrieb:


> So, hab mir mal ein wenig Infos geholt was die herstellbaren Items angeht.
> 
> Für Druiden ist tatsächlich NUR katzenequip dabei. Also viel Agi , bissl Stamina und Krit und AP genau wie auf den T7-Sets. Scheint als wolle Blizzard den Druidentank nicht mehr.
> 
> ...




Wäre ja totaler unfug. Blizzard hat den Todesritter extra die Fähigkeit gegeben zu Tanken, weil es nur 3 Tankfähige Klassen gab. Krieger, Paladin, Druide. Heiler gabs schon immer 4, und Schadensausteiler mit Todesritter jetzt 10.

Ergo wäre es *richtig Blöde* von Blizzard die _"Vierte"_ Tankklasse einzuführen und dann dann eine ältere wieder rauszunehmen. Also rein von der Logik her, und ich bin von Blizzard eigentlich nur gutes gewöhnt. Meist...

Ps: Genau ch_Rankath, melde den Post und er wird gelöscht. Du bist so mächtig. Kannst alles löschen lassen, die Moderatoren sind nur Puppen und du bist der Puppenspieler!

*grunz* _*zensiert*_


----------



## kraupy (24. November 2008)

phexus schrieb:


> Da das Thema alle Tanks einschliesst, ein kurzer Senf von mir:
> 
> ich bin mit meinem Kriegertank auf 78 und habe noch keine Schmuckstücke, keinen Umhang, keine Ringe, keine Schusswaffe für Deffkrieger gefunden. Trage noch 6 Epix aus BC. Rüstung ist durch selbst geschmiedte Sachen ergänzt worden. Was tut nun ein nachrückender Tank? Woher soll er die fehlenden Sachen bekommen? Es ist ja praktisch unmöglich, dass ein neuer Tank, der ja nicht BC raidet, nachrückt. Da gibt es zwar 3 blaue Schmuckitems in BC, die aber ohne Freunde auch schwerlich zu bekommen sind. Und damit bis 80 tanken.. naja. Schaut euch die Drops+Questbelohnungen an, fast alles nur für DDs.



wie ich mir nicht vorstellen kann dass man mit 78 nochkeine tankringe, schmuck, rücken  etc ranbekommt ...  somal es bei genug instanzquests deffzeug gibt ...  vorallem für deffringe solltest mittlerweile schon 3 quests für inis gehabt haben ...  mal ganz davon ab das man ab inis für ca lvl 75 auch die ersten tankitems bei bossen dropen sieht^^  

ab violette festung gehts dann richtig los mit tank-equi... is zwar auch zeug dabei das man nich wirklich für t6epics anziehen würde aber schlecht isses nich ... 

und als 78 tank kannst auch schon anfangen ruf zu farmen in diversen 80er inis

also passt schon^^


----------



## ch_Rankath (24. November 2008)

Kellon schrieb:


> Ich seh das Problem hier nicht. Die Änderungen am Druiden haben seine Tankfähigkeiten nur minimal beschränkt. Sein Aggroaufbau wurde sogar extrem gepusht. Seit dem Patch kommt kein DD'ler mehr an die Aggro ran, wenn er sich an die Reihenfolge der markierten Ziele hält.
> 
> 18 bis 19k Rüssi auf 76? Ich bin mit meinem Druiden als 70er in die Inis gegangen mit 19k Leben und 21-22k Rüssi und hab jede gruppe ohne cc getankt. Die machen doch kaum Schaden. Und so besonders ist mein Equip nichtmal, nen Mix aus Kara und Marken-Sachen. Für nen Druidentank mit T6 würde ich mal davon ausgehen, dass er sogar bis 80 hoch alle Inis tanken kann und das ohne Probleme. Bisher hab ich ganze 3 Items ausgetauscht innerhalb von 6 Leveln und bin jetzt bei 20 k Leben und 24k Rüssi ohne Probleme Inis zu tanken bisher bis zur Violetten Festung.
> 
> Schau dir lieber dein Equip an bevor du über die Tankfähigkeiten des Bären jammerst, denn da ist alles wunderbar.



Ich habe nur Questbelohnungen und Drops aus Instanzen an ab WOTLK da der Druide vorher Heiler war. 

Also bitte was soll der dümmliche Flame auf mein Equip? Es liegt sicher nicht an mir das es keine Items mehr gibt wo anständig Bonusrüstng drauf ist wärend des Levelns. Davon mal abgesehen das in Naxx nur Stäbe und Ringe besonderen Bonuswert haben. ABER DA muss man ja erstmal rankommen gell?
Bitte dumm rum klugscheissen kansnt bitte in einem anderen Thread.


Lesen solltest du auch bitte etwas aufmerksamer. Es geht heir nicht um den Aggroaufbau. Ich weiss selbst das ich gute DPS fahre und in der TPS weit über den DD's bin aber was bringt mir das wenn ich zuviel Schaden fresse? Da mach ich lieber 50% weniger schaden aber halte dafür 50% mehr aus.


----------



## FonKeY (24. November 2008)

Faimith schrieb:


> Ich kann leider nicht allzuviel zu dem Thema sagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




was soll ihm der beitrag bringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@TE   feral sind crit immun und haben immer noch mehr life als krieger pala oda dk´s....vll steigt der rüssi bonus mit nem neuen patch


----------



## Rodar (24. November 2008)

Ich kenn mich ned mit Bärentanks oder Deffkriegern aus, ich spiel nen Protpala!
Aber gestern war ich selbst verwundert!
Ich hab mit lvl 73 (t5 items + marken aus BC und 4 blaue aus wotlk) in der Violetten Festung getankt ... und zwar ohne Probleme!
Die Bosse da drin waren 5 lvl über mir und die ham ned mal soviel Schaden gemacht wie nen hero Boss in BC fand ich schon komisch ...
Der Priester war auch nur lvl 74, von daher war des ned so dass der alle super weggeheilt hat, er meinte nur er musste fast nix heilen ...
Von daher denk ich schon dass da Tanks nachkommen können die kein Raidequip aus BC besitzen ... weil normal tankt man keine Ini die 5 lvl über einem ist ;-)
grüße
Paldrim


----------



## Recc (24. November 2008)

da die pala tank fraktion im tread bisher ein wenig zu kurz gekommen ist werde ich mal was dazu sagen =):
_________________

also ich bin sehr zufrieden er macht um einiges mehr agro auch an singel targets =) (durch den neuen schildschlag).

und da auf den 80er rüstungsteilen (t7) unmengen viel blockwert (wenger dmg wenn man blockt) drauf ist und man als normaler pala locker ne blockchance von 55-85% aufrechterhalten kann. bekommt man kaun noch schaden =) er ist wirklich seeehr gut geworden *schamcht*

das problem is halt leider das er bei gleichen eqip weniger leben hat als ein krieger (auf 70 1,3k hp weniger glaub ich - Wegen grund ausdauer/hp wert =( )

deswegen wird er leider ein wenig unterschätzt obwohl man halt auch weniger dmg bekommt o.O

zu den items also für den nexus gibs 3 quests wo man def schultern/schuhe und handschuhe bekommt die wirklich klasse sind =) ist n guter anfang 

sofar 
euer recc

(ps. der neue manareg (reggt 25% mana nur wenige sek cooldown) und der machtwort-schild-alike-buff sind natürlich auch sehr hilfreich =))


----------



## Würmchen (24. November 2008)

Hallo,

ich selbst habe meinen tank paladin jetzt auf 80 hochgespielt und muss dem einen oder anderen vorredner recht geben. 
bis lvl 78 bekommt man fast nichts neues was das def equip ein wenig verbessern würde. danach geht es aber, durchs AH (bin kein schmied) und quest und ini drops bekommt man doch einiges zusammen. auch durch ruf zB wyrmkult oder wie die sich nennen.

jetz mit 80 laufe ich bei 530 def 19,5k rüsse und unbuffed mit 20,7k HPrum, ist ganz passabel
komme in 5er gruppen so auf 23-25k HP, nur der def-faktor macht mir noch zu schaffen da die mobs doch um einiges doller zuschlagen

mein blocken ist auf 20% und ausweichen und parrieren sogar auf 11% gesuncken, denn das scheint bei den normalen items nicht mehr zu existieren

erst im heroic oder raid bereich kommt es wieder dazu das man zusätzlich zum def ein paar passable werte ausser ausdauer auf den items hat.

gruß

dat wurm


----------



## Wowneuling (24. November 2008)

ch_Rankath schrieb:


> Deine Aussagen sind einfach nur falsch. Wenn ein Krieger sich aufs Tanken spezialisiert kann er tanken. Wenn ein Druide sich aufs tanken spezielaisiert kann er tanken. Das Argument "Hybride" zieht hier nicht da er beim Tanken auch nicht auf seine anderen Fähigkeiten zugreifen kann. Tank ist Tank.
> Laut deiner Aussage darf ein Druide allerdings nicht in Raids oder Heroic Instanzen Tanken können weils ja berechtigt ist das er schlechter tankt als ein Krieger.
> 
> Zu deinem letzten Satz : Was bringt einem der beste Tank der welt wenn er zwar von allen Mobs die aggro gegen Millionen dps tankt aber in 4 hits ausm Leben fällt?
> Denk bitte vorher nach bevor du etwas derwartiges Postest wie das dort oben.


Wenn du als Tank-Druide nicht auf deine anderen Fertigkeiten zugreifen kannst, machst du was falsch. Die anderen Tank-Druiden die ich kenne, können das und einige nutzen diese Tatsache in engen Situationen dann auch...ein Krieger hat diese Option nicht. Und egal wie du geskillt bist, ein Druide bleibt eine Hybrid-Klasse. 

Woher du deinen Satz "





> Laut deiner Aussage darf ein Druide allerdings nicht in Raids oder Heroic Instanzen Tanken können weils ja berechtigt ist das er schlechter tankt als ein Krieger.


 meinem Geschriebenen entnimmst ist mir schleierhaft! Ich nehme auch Heal-Druiden mit, welches ich deiner Logik nach garnicht machen dürfte, da die "reinen" Healer die Priester wären. Es geht mir um wen ich bevorzuge, wenn ich die Wahl hätte. Hat man aber oftmals nicht! Und nein, ich sage damit nicht, dass ein Druide *nicht* tanken kann, sondern in meinen Augen nur nicht so wie ein Krieger. Ich gehe auch oft mit Druiden in Instanzen ohne Bauchschmerzen.

Auch meinen letzten Satz hast du etwas missverstanden/missverstehen wollen. Was ich damit sagen wollte ist nur, dass es keine wirklich beste Tankklasse gibt. Sondern jede Tankklasse (gilt allgemein für jeden Char) nur so gut ist, wie der Spieler der ihn steuert. Ein guter Spieler, der *weiß* das er binnen zwei Sekunden tot ist, wenn er von allen Mobs die Aggro hält ist kein guter Spieler. Denn gute Spieler, wären dann garnicht erst in die Instanz gegangen oder hätten sich versichert, dass ein Off-Tank oder genügend CC'ler dabei sind. Denn anders als es hier oftmals den Anschein macht, definiert sich ein guter Spieler nicht über sein Equip, sondern über das drum herum. Eben wie objektiv er seine Stärken sieht, sich an Anweisungen halten kann, etc. pp


----------



## Lwellewhyn (24. November 2008)

Arlokk schrieb:


> Also ich geb ma meinen senf dazu.
> wir waren gestern erstes ma naxx 25iger. wir haben seit BT und MH bären als MTs wo es auch immer ging (überall außer illi prepatch und archi xD ).
> Keine ahnung aber unsere bären heulen nicht rum. jeder weit über 30k hp und genug dodge usw. konnten wir gestern bei unseren patchwerk tries sehen
> wo die hatefuls zu 90 % auf den bären ging weil er immer gedodget hat oder der gummelboss verfehlt hat xD.
> ...



Auf welchem P-Server spielt ihr?

Wir haben bei uns nen Krieger als MT der lacht über Naxx (und wir habens Clear), mit gutem Equip aus 80er Inis teilweise t7, kommt man kaum an 50% Dodge dran als Ferral. Von 30K Life sind selbst Prot Palas net weit entfernt, und die haben den Vorteil das deren Schaden mit Ausdauer skalliert.
Sicher es ist überall mehr Bew drauf, es gibt einige Dinge mit Ausweichwertung, und Druiden sind von Grund auf Kritimmun, aber zur Zeit frisst nen Druide viel zu viel Schaden, verglichen mit Krieger und auch Pala, und darunter leided die Raideffizienz.
Ich hoffe der Druide erreicht entweder das Absorb von vor 3.x ODER das dodgerating, sonst wird der Ferral höchstens den Platz als 3 oder 4. Tank in 25er Raids einnehmen.
Wenn alles in Ordnung wäre würde Blizz nicht so viel am Ferral rumpatchen, schon mal überlegt das in jedem Patch bis jetzt irgendwas gravierendes verändert wurde? Wenn jetzt getestet wurde das Mangle Casts unterbrechen soll, dann wird man nach einer Einsatzfähigkeit für Ferral suchen, man wird es sicher nicht machen weil alles so gut ist.
Ich bin auf jeden Fall sehr gespannt, was sich da noch tut.
Als MT ist der Krieger dem Druiden in allen Belangen überlegen, als Gruppen/Trashtank der Pala, und DK wird wohl für Magieuser sein. Der Einsatzzweck des Ferrals wird sich als Aushilfstank beschränken, weil er in Katzenskillung halbwegs schaden macht, und ggf mal den einen oder andern Gegner übernehmen kann.
Schade eigendlich, sicher wird man mit jeder Klasse tanken können, die Frage ist nur wie effizient.


----------



## Lillyan (24. November 2008)

Unterlaßt bitte die persönlichen "Anfeindungen" hier im Thread... die ganze Diskussion hat so schön angefangen, macht sie nicht wieder mit sowas kaputt.


----------



## Dreidan (24. November 2008)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> Einen Todesritter habe ich bisher auch nicht als wirklich zuverlässige Tankklasse kennen gelernt. Nun lehne ich mich etwas weit aus dem Fenster, da ich es nicht 100% weiß (mein DK wurde nicht älter als 56
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dazu kann ich nur sagen, stimmt schlicht und ergreifend nicht.  Dunkler Befehl ist eine Spott-Fähigkeit und auch der Todesgriff sorgt dafür, dass der Gegner mindestens drei Sekunden an dir dran bleibt. Außerdem hat der DK auch noch AoE Schadensfähigkeiten, die genug Aggro erzeugen. Ist klar, dass ein Stufe 56 DK das nicht wissen kann. Aber wenn man keine Ahnung hat einfach mal Fr**** halten.


----------



## szell (24. November 2008)

komisch das das bei euch so ist,meine beiden Heiler meinen das sie mich noch weniger heilen müssen als früher,bin in bärenform mit t4 und heroic equip auf 20k rüstung und 16 und ein bissl was hp ohne fremdbuffs.Abgesehen davon nehme ich durch den skill der pro gruppenmitglied den schaden aus allen quellen in bärenform um maximal 12 prozent reduziert noch weniger schade als früher.Hab mir schon die meisten tank glyphen besorgt wodurch man sogar noch besser grössere gruppen tanken kann.
Aber bin aktuell erst auf lvl 73 und 4 lvl 75 elite die auch noch guten magischen schaden raushauen überfordern dann in einzelfällen die heiler.
Mich würde noch die Quelle interessieren die besagt das der Druide mittlerweile weniger mit beweglichkeit skaliert.


----------



## Kellon (24. November 2008)

ch_Rankath schrieb:


> Ich habe nur Questbelohnungen und Drops aus Instanzen an ab WOTLK da der Druide vorher Heiler war.
> 
> Also bitte was soll der dümmliche Flame auf mein Equip? Es liegt sicher nicht an mir das es keine Items mehr gibt wo anständig Bonusrüstng drauf ist wärend des Levelns. Davon mal abgesehen das in Naxx nur Stäbe und Ringe besonderen Bonuswert haben. ABER DA muss man ja erstmal rankommen gell?
> Bitte dumm rum klugscheissen kansnt bitte in einem anderen Thread.
> ...



Ich flame hier nicht und "dumm rum klugscheissen" tu ich auch nicht. Du hast nach der Tankfähigkeit des Bären gefragt und ob diese schlechter ist als die anderer Tanks. Ich denke die Frage habe ich beantwortet (im übrigen gehört der Aggroaufbau zu den Tankähigkeiten dazu), aber um es für dich deutlicher zu machen. NEIN, DIE TANKFÄHIGKEIT DES DRUIDEN IST NICHT SCHLECHTER ALS BEI ANDEREN TANKS.
Und zudem hast du deine Frage doch eben selbst beantwortet. "Ich habe nur Questbelohnungen und Drops aus Instanzen an ab WOTLK da der Druide vorher Heiler war." Wenn du dieses Zeug trägst ist es doch kein Wunder, dass du ein paar Proleme beim Tanken hast. Somit ist der "dümmliche Flame" auf dein Equip doch gerechtfertigt. Aber wie du auch schon gesagt hast liegt dass nicht an dir, aber auch nicht an den generellen Tankfähigkeiten des Druiden.


----------



## ch_Rankath (24. November 2008)

Na ich mag mal einen deiner Druidenfreunde kennen lernen welche einen Boss in einem 25er Raid tanken und gleichzeitig den Raid hochheilen xD. 

Davon mal abgesehen.. wie definierst du einen Hybriden? Priester werden nämlich auch als Hybriden bezeichnet obwohl sie nur Schaden machen oder Heilen können. Ein Krieger kann zB auch Schaden machen oder Tanken. Ist er nun auch ein Hybride?

Deine Aussage hab ich also falsch verstanden das Ferals schlechter tanken als Krieger. Gut, du sagst meine Antwort auf diese Aussage wäre falsch, das hättest du nie geschrieben?

Wenn ein Krieger doch besser Tank und mehr einsteckt als ein Feral warum sollte man dann noch Ferals als Tank mitnehmen? 

Wenn du darauf eine antwort hast die nicht wie : "na weils kollegen sind oder sowas" hast, ziehe ich meine Aussage zurück.


----------



## Shadowstorm (24. November 2008)

Nun mal eine kleine Anmerkung von mir:

Druiden waren in BC keine MT's oder selten, weil ihnen Notfallfähigkeiten alla Schildwall etc gefehlt haben und sie nicht crushimmun werden konnten.

So was ist zu WotlK passiert:

- keine crushings mehr von  Bossen
- sie müssen keine Verteidgungswertung mehr auf dem Equip haben
- 12 % Schadensreduktion (auch Magie)
- geringere Rüstung
- andere Skalierung

So nun kommt der Druide vllt auf ein geringeres Fullavoid aber er kassiert eben nur 100 % Schläge , wo Paladine , Todesritter und Krieger 200 % Schläge bekommen weil die Verteidgungswertung zu erreichen gar nicht so einfach ist

Der ungeblockte Schaden von einem Paladin etc. sollte ungefähr genauso hoch sein wie der normale Schaden eines Bären auf 80 bei selben Rüstungswert. Was bleibt ist also eine sehr gute Skalierung mit Ausdauer.

Der Fullavoidwert wird auf 80 denke ich mal bei 25 % liegen. Dazu kommt dann noch blocken was Schaden reduziert. Ich denke ähnliche Werte wird auch der Druide erreichen.

Was bleibt also auf 80:

Ein Bär mit viel Leben, critimmun und ähnliche Avoidwerte wie bei anderen Tanks. Ich selbst überlege derzeit ob es besser ist ein Feral in Kürze als Tank mitzunehmen, da dieser Anfangs auf jeden Fall critimmun sind und somit nicht so hohe Schadensspitzen erfahren wie die sonstigen Tanks.

Wie es dann später aussieht mit der Skalierung müßte man schauen.


----------



## ch_Rankath (24. November 2008)

Kellon schrieb:


> Ich flame hier nicht und "dumm rum klugscheissen" tu ich auch nicht. Du hast nach der Tankfähigkeit des Bären gefragt und ob diese schlechter ist als die anderer Tanks. Ich denke die Frage habe ich beantwortet (im übrigen gehört der Aggroaufbau zu den Tankähigkeiten dazu), aber um es für dich deutlicher zu machen. NEIN, DIE TANKFÄHIGKEIT DES DRUIDEN IST NICHT SCHLECHTER ALS BEI ANDEREN TANKS.
> Und zudem hast du deine Frage doch eben selbst beantwortet. "Ich habe nur Questbelohnungen und Drops aus Instanzen an ab WOTLK da der Druide vorher Heiler war." Wenn du dieses Zeug trägst ist es doch kein Wunder, dass du ein paar Proleme beim Tanken hast. Somit ist der "dümmliche Flame" auf dein Equip doch gerechtfertigt. Aber wie du auch schon gesagt hast liegt dass nicht an dir, aber auch nicht an den generellen Tankfähigkeiten des Druiden.




Na hör mal soll ich nun Anfangen MH und BT zu farmen damit ich vernünftig Tanken kann nur um festzustellen das das T7 set zum tanken noch schlechter geeignet ist als das T6 set nur weil tonnenweise wichtige Atribute fehlen? Denn wenn man Blizzards weg geht MUSS man mit Katzenequip tanken einfach weils keine andere Alternative gibt. Also sollte mein Equip doch ausreichend sein, denn ausser von der höhe der Stats und des Schadens der Mobs/bosse ändert sich vom Levelbereich in WOTLK zu den Raids mal überhaupt nix.


----------



## Wildfox (24. November 2008)

Hallo

Also ich spiele selber keinen Dudu.
Bin Kriegertank 
Was mir auf fällt ist das ich mit T4 + Sunnwel , Probs habe.
Ich tank auch alle ini mit Lvl + 2.
Es gibt wirklich wenig Deff equipt auf dem weg zu Lvl 80
Mein Prob is imo das ich zu hohe Avoid habe.
Von 10 Schläge bekomme ich nur 2 ab.
Soll heißen mir fehlt nen bisle die Wut.
Was den Dudu angeht. Als Tank finde ich es ok das er etwas angepst wurde.
Wir wollen doch mal nicht vergessen. 
In 5 Inis hat er nur einen (evtl + suport) Heiler. In den 10 ini hat er schon min 2 Heiler als Tank.
Also sollte es ok sein wen er etwas mehr schaden bekommt.
Und es gehört wie schon angemerkt, auch nen bisle Spieler können dazu.
Wan wo welchen Skill und selbst heal usw.

So noch nen bisle Lehrstunde ^^

Es ist nicht so das wir Tanks nur da vorne stehen und prügel bekommen.
Das Tanken erfordert schon nen bisle mehr.
Viele Klassen vergessen leider, Das es ein zusammen Spiel ist.
Der Tank hält die Mops, damit die DD ihren schaden machen können. 
Das können wir aber nur , wen die DD ihren schaden Kontrolieren.
Voll drauf und ,juhu ich bin der beste DD bringt niemanden was.
Und dabei Spielt es KEINE Rolle ob Krieger / Pala oder Dudu.
Der schaden mus an den Tank angepast werden.
Und inzwichen auch die Heilung.


Sorry wen der 2. etwas verfehlt ^^


----------



## grandmastr (24. November 2008)

Druide ist jetzt lvl 80 und Feral und wird als Tank noch lieber mitgenommen als vorher. Heroische Inis habe ich noch nicht gesehen aber bis auf die Hallen der Steine jede Wotlk Ini getankt, die meisten davon mehrfach. Für Heroics fehlen mir aus meiner Sicht noch einige Items aber ich sehe derzeit kein Problem wieso es nichtmehr gehen sollte. Rüstung ist runter klar...aber man hat einige Fähigkeiten bekommen die man auch in Bärchen nutzen kann und die das Überleben deutlich erleichtern. 

Baumrinde in Bärchengestalt und die Möglichkeit seine HP mal um zarte 30% nach oben zu schrauben sprechen Bände. Bisher hatte ich wirklich keinerlei Probleme, auch wenn meine Rüstung auf 19 K ist. Dazu kommen halt noch die 12% Absorb durchs Talent. Ausweichen bei ca 33% is bissel mager aber mir fehlen noch einige Items die ich haben will bevor es heroic geht und da prügel ich mich dann halt mitm Schurken primär. 

Werde derzeit zwischen 5 und 25 mal nach Inis gefragt...also so kacke kann der Druide nicht sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vonCarstein (24. November 2008)

Efgrib schrieb:


> was ist daran schwieirg prankenhieb zu spammen?



nix, aber Prankenhiebbetrifft ja nur 3 (?) Ziele und von meinem Gefühl her halt ich mit dem Pala besser die Aggro als unter Prankenhieb. Kann sein das es nur ein Gefühl ist, kanns nicht ausmachen woran es liegt oder aber ob es wirklich mehr vom System her Aggro erzeugt


----------



## Wildfox (24. November 2008)

PS:

Was man so in den Foren liest.
Soll evtl. diese oder nächste Woche nen Patch kommen.

Dieser wird alles noch mal etwas normalisieren.
Soll heissen. 
Der derzeitige +30% effekt wird. aufgelöst und die Bosse bekommen nen + von 10%.
heist, unser schaden wird um 30% reduziert und der Boss+ Mop bekommt 10% mehr.

Das heist das derzeitige Gott Gefühl wird sich bald erledigt haben.
Und wir Spielen wieder auf dem norm gewohnten lvl.
Dan wird sich erst zeigen was unsere Werte bzw Equipt wirklich wert ist


----------



## buffsplz (24. November 2008)

phexus schrieb:


> Da das Thema alle Tanks einschliesst, ein kurzer Senf von mir:
> 
> ich bin mit meinem Kriegertank auf 78 und habe noch keine Schmuckstücke, keinen Umhang, keine Ringe, keine Schusswaffe für Deffkrieger gefunden. Trage noch 6 Epix aus BC. Rüstung ist durch selbst geschmiedte Sachen ergänzt worden. Was tut nun ein nachrückender Tank? Woher soll er die fehlenden Sachen bekommen? Es ist ja praktisch unmöglich, dass ein neuer Tank, der ja nicht BC raidet, nachrückt. Da gibt es zwar 3 blaue Schmuckitems in BC, die aber ohne Freunde auch schwerlich zu bekommen sind. Und damit bis 80 tanken.. naja. Schaut euch die Drops+Questbelohnungen an, fast alles nur für DDs.




Hm, da kann ich dir nur bedingt recht geben: die Questbelohnungen, da ist für Tanks (ich rede jetzt NUR über Krieger) nix dabei, nur DD-epuip. In den Instanzen hatte ich bisher immer das Glück, das relativ häufig Platte droppt für Tanks, sowohl Pala als auch Warri. Wenn Du also Deff Equip suchst, bleiben dir nur die Instanzen, immer wieder.

Für meinen Warri kann ich nur sagen, dass sich das tanken auch von Mobgruppen einfacher gestaltet hat. Klar bin ich kein Pala, der mit Weihe agrro zieht wie nix Gutes, aber imp Donnerknall & Schockwelle sind schon sehr geil, Verwüsten hilft den Nahkampf-DD sehr gut und baut ordentlich aggro auf. Tanken mit dem Warri macht inzwischen auch ausserhalb der Raids wieder richtig Spass. Ausserdem sind die meisten Mobgruppen in den Instanzen (bin gestern erst Ahn'Kahet, Feste Drak'Theron, Gun'Drak, Violette Festung und Hallen der Blitze mit meinem 78er Warri durch) so gestaltet, dass man entweder sorglos mit einem "Chaaaaarge - Donnerknall" reinrennen kann, oder man kann problemlos "um die Ecke" pullen (Line of Sight).

Bin mal gespannt auf die 80er heros. Epic-die-Platte-poliert-kriegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Recc (24. November 2008)

vonCarstein schrieb:


> nix, aber Prankenhiebbetrifft ja nur 3 (?) Ziele und von meinem Gefühl her halt ich mit dem Pala besser die Aggro als unter Prankenhieb. Kann sein das es nur ein Gefühl ist, kanns nicht ausmachen woran es liegt oder aber ob es wirklich mehr vom System her Aggro erzeugt


der prankenhiet trifft mittlerweile ALLE gegner vor dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wowneuling (24. November 2008)

Dreidan schrieb:


> Dazu kann ich nur sagen, stimmt schlicht und ergreifend nicht.  Dunkler Befehl ist eine Spott-Fähigkeit und auch der Todesgriff sorgt dafür, dass der Gegner mindestens drei Sekunden an dir dran bleibt. Außerdem hat der DK auch noch AoE Schadensfähigkeiten, die genug Aggro erzeugen. Ist klar, dass ein Stufe 56 DK das nicht wissen kann. Aber wenn man keine Ahnung hat einfach mal Fr**** halten.


Wenn der letzte Satz nicht gewesen wär, hätte ich dein Post mit einem "Danke für die Aufklärung" kommentiert. So bist du für mich doch nur einer von vielen Wannabe-neunmalklugen, welcher sich über seine Quantität der unreifen Bemerkungen profilieren will.
Das ich extra geschrieben habe, dass ich es nicht weiss bringt mich auch zu dem Entschluß, dass du einfach des Flamen-Willens etwas geschrieben hast und nicht deswegen um mir zu erklären wie es tatsächlich ist.


----------



## Milivoje (24. November 2008)

Mal was zum Prot-Pala:
Die erste offensichtliche Änderung ist, dass es kein Tank-Equip mehr mit Spelldamage gibt. Dies wird nun dadurch kompensiert, dass die meisten Spells des prot-Palas nun mit Stärke skalieren und zudem im Schutz-Baum ein Talent steckt, das dem Pala Speilldmg in Höhe von 30% seiner Ausdauer gewährt.
Darüber hinaus habe ich bisher das Gefühl, dass der Prot sehr vom Addon profitiert. Zum einen teilt der deutlich mehr Schaden aus, was natürlich auch das Leveln massiv vereinfacht. Darüber hinaus hat er einen ordentlichen Boost beim Single-Target tanken erhalten: Zum einen gibts mit Lvl 75 einen Schildschlag, der ein hohes Maß an Bedrohung verursacht, zum anderen erhält der Prot-Pala mit dem 51er Talent einen mit Stärke skalierenden Schlag, der auf drei sich vor ihm befindende Gegner wirkt. Am Single-Target ist die Weihe somit nicht mehr nötig, was in Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass sie über 800 Mana kostet (der Schildschlag irgendwas unter 200) angenehm ist, wenn man mal wirklich auf jeden Tropfen Mana angewiesen ist. Wobei auch an der Mana-Front eine weitere Besserung eingetreten ist. Zu dem Talent Einklang des Geistes, das 10% der erhaltenen Heilung als Mana gewährt, ist nun der Segen des Refugiums die erste Wahl des Tanks, wird hier doch bei geblockten, parierten oder ausgewichenen Angriffen des Gegners Mana wiederhergestellt und zudem der eingeehdne Schaden reduziert.
Zudem hat sich beim Pala das gesamte Siegelsystem geändert. Ein Siegel ist nun 2 Minutena uf dem Paladin, auch wenn er es richtet. Es gibt nun 3 Richturteile, wobei alle zum einen Shcaden verursachen und zum anderen einen weiteren Bonuseffekt haben: das Richturteil des Lichts gewährt die Chance, bei einem erfolgreichen Angriff geegen den Gegner HP wieder herzustellen, beim Richturteil der Weisheit besteht die Chance Mana wiederherzustellen. Das dritte Richturteil (des Blutes, glaube ich), ist nach meiner Meinung für den Prot nicht interessant, verhindert es doch die Flucht des Gegners und hindert ihn daran, z.b. zu Blinzeln oder zu verschwinden, also ein PVP-Talent.
Zu guter letzt hat der Pala einen Schildwall bekommen: Das Talent"Göttlicher Schutz", das bisher sein Dasein als kleiner Bruder der Bubble fristete, weil es nur körperlichen Schaden absorbierte, diesen dafür aber zu 100% und somit zum tanken genauso geeignet war wie die Bubble, wurde überarbeitet. Nun wird jeglicher Schaden um 50% verringert und die Aggro bleibt brav beim Pala (so er sie denn vorher hatte^^).  Dazu hat der Pala weiterhin im Protbaum ein Talent, dass den Schaden um 30% verringert, wenn er unter 35% seiner Gesundheit ist.  "göttlicher Schutz" teilt sich jedoch einen Cooldown mit den altbekannten "Flügeln" des Palas, die den ausgeteilten Schaden erhöhen. Aus diesem Grund bleiben bei mir derzeit die Flügel in der garage, da es zumindest derzeit eh kaum Aggro-Probleme gibt und ich dann lieber die Möglichkeit habe, mal aktiv etwas gegen den eingehenden Schaden zu tun. Grad als noch nicht crit-immuner Tank (ein paar Pünktchen fehlen noch) in den Heroischen Instanzen ist mir das lieber.^^

Zu guter Letzt noch folgendes: liebe Klassen, die ihr mit einem push-back-effect gesegnet wurden (Mages, Schamanen und Eulen): Lasst es sein! Es nervt einfach, wenn man grad sämtliche Mobs vor sich versammelt hat, und dann der Mage "Bämm" schreiend  in den Pulk reinrennt und die Fernlämpfer erstmal wieder schön aus der Range der Weihe schleudert.....


----------



## riggedi (24. November 2008)

Efgrib schrieb:


> lernt eure klasse zu spielen! druide tankt genauso gut wie alle andren tanks


Das stimmt. Ich spiele einen Def Krieger und einen Tankbären (ja, ich tanke gern). Der Aggro Aufbau ist bei Ferals sogar deutlich schneller als bei Def Warris und Prot Palas.
ABER: das hat nichts mit dem Spielen an sich zu tun. Es geht um die Wert der Items, die Blizzard uns gibt. Der Druide hat (bisher!) weniger Möglichkeiten sich durch Items zu equippen als ein Def Krieger, der schlicht und einfach *die *Tank-by-Nature Klasse ist.

Riggedi


----------



## Throgan (24. November 2008)

phexus schrieb:


> Da das Thema alle Tanks einschliesst, ein kurzer Senf von mir:
> 
> ich bin mit meinem Kriegertank auf 78 und habe noch keine Schmuckstücke, keinen Umhang, keine Ringe, keine Schusswaffe für Deffkrieger gefunden. Trage noch 6 Epix aus BC. Rüstung ist durch selbst geschmiedte Sachen ergänzt worden. Was tut nun ein nachrückender Tank? Woher soll er die fehlenden Sachen bekommen? Es ist ja praktisch unmöglich, dass ein neuer Tank, der ja nicht BC raidet, nachrückt. Da gibt es zwar 3 blaue Schmuckitems in BC, die aber ohne Freunde auch schwerlich zu bekommen sind. Und damit bis 80 tanken.. naja. Schaut euch die Drops+Questbelohnungen an, fast alles nur für DDs.



oO

Also mein Krieger ist jetzt 80 und ich hab mit etwa 74 angefangen meine Epics zu tauschen. Nen Super Tankumhang bekommst für Ruf (Wohlwollend Argentum), jedoch erst lvl 78 glaub ich. An Schultern und Brust, sowie handschuhen hat Blizz nun auch wirklich nicht gegeizt. Ne Super Tankwaffe kriegst von nem Pillepalle Gruppenquest in Zul Drak (111dps, Kolben oder Schwert mit 1.6 Speed und Def Stats). Selbst Ringe fallen einem einfach so in die Hände. Ne Gute Hose gibts auch für Ruf. Und mal ganz im Ernst, man kann sich ein solides Def und Off Equip schmieden (oder schmieden lassen). Mit dem Schmuck geb ich Dir mal recht, ich trag n Teil vom Inig neu, sonst gab es nix dolles, jedoch gibts auf lvl 78+ in der Halle der Blitze nen netten Schmuck mit 65 Def^^

Fazit:

Als Krieger Tank kann man sich mal garnicht über das Equip beschweren, man muss halt auch mal Ini gehen und die langen Questreihen zu Ende bringen. Und selbst die geschmiedeten Teile sind nix mehr wert und gehen für lau im AH raus....

Ich finde Blizz hat einiges für den Tank getan, mit BC gabs kaum was gecraftetes und den Rest musstes aus inis ziehen, diesmal jedoch nicht....


----------



## ch_Rankath (24. November 2008)

grandmastr schrieb:


> Druide ist jetzt lvl 80 und Feral und wird als Tank noch lieber mitgenommen als vorher. Heroische Inis habe ich noch nicht gesehen aber bis auf die Hallen der Steine jede Wotlk Ini getankt, die meisten davon mehrfach. Für Heroics fehlen mir aus meiner Sicht noch einige Items aber ich sehe derzeit kein Problem wieso es nichtmehr gehen sollte. Rüstung ist runter klar...aber man hat einige Fähigkeiten bekommen die man auch in Bärchen nutzen kann und die das Überleben deutlich erleichtern.
> 
> Baumrinde in Bärchengestalt und die Möglichkeit seine HP mal um zarte 30% nach oben zu schrauben sprechen Bände. Bisher hatte ich wirklich keinerlei Probleme, auch wenn meine Rüstung auf 19 K ist. Dazu kommen halt noch die 12% Absorb durchs Talent. Ausweichen bei ca 33% is bissel mager aber mir fehlen noch einige Items die ich haben will bevor es heroic geht und da prügel ich mich dann halt mitm Schurken primär.
> 
> ...





Dabei muss man beachten das die 12% des Talentes nicht zur Rüstungsabsorbtion addiert werden sondern ledigliech 12% des überbleibsel des Treffers abgezogen werden. Viele denken das wird addiert und haben somit 72% absorb bei 60% Rüstungfsabsorb. Das stimmt NICHT!

Die Sache mit der Ausweichwertung ist genau das was ich als Problem sehe. Früher wars so das Agi > Dodge da Rüstung und Krit noch mit aufgewärtet wurden.
Nun ises aber so das Dodge > Agi und somit der Rüstungswert und die zusätzliche Ausweichwertung dadurch wegfallen denn Agi = Ausweichen. 

Schaun wir uns nunmal die T7 Feral sets an. dort ist drauf : Ausdauer - Agi - AP und Krit O_o
Die einzige BonusAvoidence die wir uns also holen können ist durch Dodge Sockelsteine und Verzauberungen bzw Trinkets. Nun ises aber so, das auf so gut wie allen Def Twinkets,Ringe und Ketten Def wertung drauf ist dafür aber wenig Ausweichwertung als das es reichen würde um einen vernünftigen Wert an Avoidence zu erzielen. 

Das bedeutet im Klartext das wir Tonnenweise schläge kassieren die durch die verminderte Rüstung gut weh tun. Beim Krieger ises immernoch so das er diese Schläge blocken und Parrieren kann. Avoid > HP pool wer schon in Naxx war weiss das. Patchworks Hatefull Strikes treffen für ca 25-30k Schaden. Wenn man dort einen Krieger hinstellt der sie abfängt hat er also eine mögliche Avoidence von 70%? den Schlag endweder komplett zu ignorieren oder zummindest weniger zu fressen als würde er voll treffen. 

Nun stellt man einen Feral dorthin mit dem neuen T7 set wo NULL avoidence drauf ist. er frisst also zu 70% den Schlag wenn er auf 30% Avoid kommt durch ausweichen. und das OHNE mögliche Schadensminderung.. 

Was meint ihr ist also für den Heiler angenehmer?


----------



## Kellon (24. November 2008)

ch_Rankath schrieb:


> Na hör mal soll ich nun Anfangen MH und BT zu farmen damit ich vernünftig Tanken kann nur um festzustellen das das T7 set zum tanken noch schlechter geeignet ist als das T6 set nur weil tonnenweise wichtige Atribute fehlen? Denn wenn man Blizzards weg geht MUSS man mit Katzenequip tanken einfach weils keine andere Alternative gibt. Also sollte mein Equip doch ausreichend sein, denn ausser von der höhe der Stats und des Schadens der Mobs/bosse ändert sich vom Levelbereich in WOTLK zu den Raids mal überhaupt nix.



Natürlich nicht. Mit 78-80 haben sich die alten Sachen eh alle erledigt. Mit dem nächsten Patch sowieso, durch die geänderte Rüstungsberechnung. Derzeit sieht es tatsächlich nach einer Angleichung der Rüstungen aus. Aber es wird immer kleine Unterschiede geben, die den Ausschlag geben können. Mich würde es freuen nicht immer drei komplette Sets rumschleppen zu müssen. 
Zumal auch die blauen Gegenstände im Bereich 74/75 schon ziemlich gut, mir persönlich fehlen nur die Sockel und die Trefferwertung um damit noch tanken zu können. Ich hab schon auf Teile verzichtet, die ne ganze Menge mehr Rüstung, Leben und Stärke hatten, die aber im Endeffekt nicht gut genug waren um sie gegen die vor-WotLK-Sachen auszutauschen. Ich denke ab 80 wird sich das ändern.
Bis dahin musst du mit dem Leben was die Quests und Dropps dir bieten und versuchen an anderen Stellen das Tanken zu vereinfachen. Verzauberungen auf alles was geht, gerade auch die Rufverzauberungen aus der Scherbenwelt, und in den Inis so viel cc wie möglich, aber das dürftest du ja wissen.


----------



## Trâvo (24. November 2008)

Milivoje schrieb:


> Mal was zum Prot-Pala:
> Die erste offensichtliche Änderung ist, dass es kein Tank-Equip mehr mit Spelldamage gibt. Dies wird nun dadurch kompensiert, dass die meisten Spells des prot-Palas nun mit Stärke skalieren und zudem im Schutz-Baum ein Talent steckt, das dem Pala Speilldmg in Höhe von 30% seiner Ausdauer gewährt.
> Darüber hinaus habe ich bisher das Gefühl, dass der Prot sehr vom Addon profitiert. Zum einen teilt der deutlich mehr Schaden aus, was natürlich auch das Leveln massiv vereinfacht. Darüber hinaus hat er einen ordentlichen Boost beim Single-Target tanken erhalten: Zum einen gibts mit Lvl 75 einen Schildschlag, der ein hohes Maß an Bedrohung verursacht, zum anderen erhält der Prot-Pala mit dem 51er Talent einen mit Stärke skalierenden Schlag, der auf drei sich vor ihm befindende Gegner wirkt. Am Single-Target ist die Weihe somit nicht mehr nötig, was in Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass sie über 800 Mana kostet (der Schildschlag irgendwas unter 200) angenehm ist, wenn man mal wirklich auf jeden Tropfen Mana angewiesen ist. Wobei auch an der Mana-Front eine weitere Besserung eingetreten ist. Zu dem Talent Einklang des Geistes, das 10% der erhaltenen Heilung als Mana gewährt, ist nun der Segen des Refugiums die erste Wahl des Tanks, wird hier doch bei geblockten, parierten oder ausgewichenen Angriffen des Gegners Mana wiederhergestellt und zudem der eingeehdne Schaden reduziert.
> Zudem hat sich beim Pala das gesamte Siegelsystem geändert. Ein Siegel ist nun 2 Minutena uf dem Paladin, auch wenn er es richtet. Es gibt nun 3 Richturteile, wobei alle zum einen Shcaden verursachen und zum anderen einen weiteren Bonuseffekt haben: das Richturteil des Lichts gewährt die Chance, bei einem erfolgreichen Angriff geegen den Gegner HP wieder herzustellen, beim Richturteil der Weisheit besteht die Chance Mana wiederherzustellen. Das dritte Richturteil (des Blutes, glaube ich), ist nach meiner Meinung für den Prot nicht interessant, verhindert es doch die Flucht des Gegners und hindert ihn daran, z.b. zu Blinzeln oder zu verschwinden, also ein PVP-Talent.
> ...



So seh ich das auch!!!



Throgan schrieb:


> oO
> 
> Also mein Krieger ist jetzt 80 und ich hab mit etwa 74 angefangen meine Epics zu tauschen. Nen Super Tankumhang bekommst für Ruf (Wohlwollend Argentum), jedoch erst lvl 78 glaub ich. An Schultern und Brust, sowie handschuhen hat Blizz nun auch wirklich nicht gegeizt. Ne Super Tankwaffe kriegst von nem Pillepalle Gruppenquest in Zul Drak (111dps, Kolben oder Schwert mit 1.6 Speed und Def Stats). Selbst Ringe fallen einem einfach so in die Hände. Ne Gute Hose gibts auch für Ruf. Und mal ganz im Ernst, man kann sich ein solides Def und Off Equip schmieden (oder schmieden lassen). Mit dem Schmuck geb ich Dir mal recht, ich trag n Teil vom Inig neu, sonst gab es nix dolles, jedoch gibts auf lvl 78+ in der Halle der Blitze nen netten Schmuck mit 65 Def^^
> 
> ...



Denke auch das Blizz bei den Qs mal mit an die Tanks gedacht hat. Wie du sagst, man muss die Questreihen eben vollständig durchziehen und nicht zwischen drin abbrechen.


----------



## Wowneuling (24. November 2008)

Du möchtest mich garnicht verstehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Aber ein Versuch unternehme ich noch, dir unmissverständlich klar zu machen was ich meine.



ch_Rankath schrieb:


> Na ich mag mal einen deiner Druidenfreunde kennen lernen welche einen Boss in einem 25er Raid tanken und gleichzeitig den Raid hochheilen xD.


Habe ich von "Raid hochheilen" gesprochen? Nein! Von "mal den Healknopf drücken wenn es eng wird","mal sich selber heilen wenn es eng wird". Könnte das ein Krieger? Nein!  Wenn du meine Aussagen so übertrieben annimmst, dann ist klar, warum wir nicht auf einen Nenner kommen.




ch_Rankath schrieb:


> Davon mal abgesehen.. wie definierst du einen Hybriden? Priester werden nämlich auch als Hybriden bezeichnet obwohl sie nur Schaden machen oder Heilen können. Ein Krieger kann zB auch Schaden machen oder Tanken. Ist er nun auch ein Hybride?


Ich denke wie es sich fast in der WoW-Community etabliert hat, sind Druiden, Schamanen, Paladine und evtl. die Priester noch, Hybridklassen. Das Hybrid bezieht sich auf die Möglichkeit zu Heilen und Schaden zu machen. Mir ist natürlich klar, dass mit zunehmendem Level und damit verbundender Skillung, das Hybrid-dasein etwas abschwächt. Nichtsdestotrotz bleibt die Fähigkeit des Heilens nunmal bestehen.



ch_Rankath schrieb:


> Deine Aussage hab ich also falsch verstanden das Ferals schlechter tanken als Krieger. Gut, du sagst meine Antwort auf diese Aussage wäre falsch, das hättest du nie geschrieben?
> 
> Wenn ein Krieger doch besser Tank und mehr einsteckt als ein Feral warum sollte man dann noch Ferals als Tank mitnehmen?


Du hast meine Aussage *nicht* falsch verstanden, dass meiner Meinung nach Dudus "schlechter" (schlechter trifft es nicht, eher: "nicht so elegant" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Tanken als Def-Krieger. Aber du hast meiner Aussage entnommen, dass Dudus *garnicht * tanken sollten und *das * hast du falsch verstanden.
Warum man Ferals mitnehmen sollte, habe ich dir ja auch bereits geschrieben.


----------



## Akium (24. November 2008)

Shadowstorm schrieb:


> Ein Bär mit viel Leben, critimmun und ähnliche Avoidwerte wie bei anderen Tanks. Ich selbst überlege derzeit ob es besser ist ein Feral in Kürze als Tank mitzunehmen, da dieser Anfangs auf jeden Fall critimmun sind und somit nicht so hohe Schadensspitzen erfahren wie die sonstigen Tanks.



Die Krit-Immunität ist doch für Def-Warris leichtestens zu erreichen, wenn sie sich nen bisschen Zeit nehmen, sich ums Equip zu kümmern, und nicht nur grade mal das anlegen was ihnen so vor die Füße fällt. 
Schonmal geschaut, was eine Riesenmenge Def-Wertung auf den z.B. geschmiedeten blauen Gegenständen drauf ist ? 



Bei dem TE frage ich mich, was er denn überhaupt für seinen Druiden erwartet... ? ! 

Er hat viel Life und er ist durch die Skillung kritimmun.  Er kann ne Menge Schadensreduktion skillen... Er kann nicht parieren und blocken..  
Was möchte er denn für seinen Druiden gerne bekommen ?... Soviel Rüstung, dass diese das parieren und blocken des Kriegers komplett auffängt ? 
Ich jammer mit meinem Krieger auch nicht rum, dass ich keine Weihe hab, bzw dass nen Druide soviel mehr an Life hat. 

Jede Tankklasse ist eben ein bisschen anders, und jede hat in anderen Bereichen Stärken und Schwächen.... Wobei sich in WoLk das ganze schon verdammt angenähert hat.  Wenn jemandem nun die Art und Weise der eigenen Tankklasse überhaupt nicht gefällt, kann er kaum erwarten dass die Schwächen dieser Klasse ausgemerzt werden, während die Vorzüge natürlich erhalten bleiben sollen... ^^ 

Wenn man gerne nen Tank spielen will, der wie nen Krieger/Pala/DN funktioniert, muss man sich eben eine dieser Klassen aussuchen. 
Wenn man aber unbedingt nen tankenden Bär spielen will, muss man sich eben mit den klassenspezifischen Nach-/ Vorteilen abfinden ..

Was hätten denn die Krieger sagen sollen, die in BC zum Multimobtanken eingeteilt wurden.. ?  ^^


----------



## Chim3r4 (24. November 2008)

ICh bin auch ein Tankneuling und spiele derzeit einen DK-Frosttank.

Meine Erfahrungen:
Ich bin mit 68 in den norden gezogen und hatte lediglich mittelmäßiges BC questequip.
Nach einigen quests, bei denen ich immer nur die def-sachen gewählt hatte, bin ich mal mit lvl 70 in die burg utgarde. 
fazit: der DK frisst zu viel schaden. aggro geht ins unendliche, aber die heiler bekommen das kotzen. 
prinzipiell sterb ich immer beim ersten boss, weil der magieschaden zu hoch trifft (frostaura, akklimatisierung geskillt, antimagieschild auch benutzt). 
ich hatte 11k leben und 12-13k rüstung. 

ergo: DK is ne aggrosau, aber frisst zu viel.


----------



## Recc (24. November 2008)

Throgan schrieb:


> Ne Super Tankwaffe kriegst von nem Pillepalle Gruppenquest in Zul Drak (111dps, Kolben oder Schwert mit 1.6 Speed und Def Stats).



mal eben ne frage dazu es gibt ja auch noch ne tankaxt bei der quest mit ähnlichen stats wie die anderen beiden .. der unterschied ist halt das sie ein viiel langsmeren angriffspeed hat.

ware ne langsame tankwaffe für protpalas nicht sinnger ?? dann mach das prot ultimate mehr schaden und ich kann im allgemeinen eh kein sinn dafür finden den pala ne schnelle waffe in die hand zu drücken (nur halt die das es bisher halt keine langsamen gab =( )


----------



## Milivoje (24. November 2008)

Schnelle Waffe= häufigere Chance auf Selbstheilung durch Segen des Lichts
aber keine Ahnung, ob das ne sinnige Wahl war^^


----------



## Caamasi (24. November 2008)

Also wenn ich den Schwachsinn wegen "reinen Heilerklassen" und "reinen Tankklassen" lese, geht mir der Hut hoch. WoWNeuling hat immer noch die gleichen Vorurteile, die es vor mehr als 3 Jahren gab. Du hast absolut nicht gelernt, dass es keine solchen "reinen Klassen" gibt, weil sie alle Hybride sind.
Krieger können je nach Skillung tanken oder Schaden machen. Priester können je nach Skillung Schaden machen oder heilen. Die beiden Klassen bevorzugen, nur weil sie das Etikett tragen, ist eine Benachteiligung aller anderen, die es genauso gut können. Und das sage ich auch und vor allem als jemand, der sehr gern als Krieger getankt hat.

Als Bär muss man sich mittlerweile dermaßen spezialisieren, dass es im Prinzip kein Unterschied mehr macht.

Es gibt vier tankfähige Klassen und 4 heilfähige Klassen, wobei sich Druiden und Paladine hier überschneiden, aber das macht kein Unterschied in dem Sachverhalt, weil man sich überall spezialisieren muss.

Meine Erfahrungen als neuer DK-Tank sind nun (ja, ich habe den angefangen und der ist mittlerweile 77, hat jede Instanz bis Drak'Tharon durchgetankt), dass er als Tank bei sehr viel Magie absolut sehr wenig Schaden bekommt, dafür hab ich wegen etwas schlechtem Equip bei reinen Melee-Bossen teilweise bis zu 8k-Crits bekommen (wobei ich bis jetzt exakt 2 Crits bekommen habe). Da muss ich meiner Heilerin extrem dankbar sein, weil sie das trotzdem wieder hinbekommen hat. In weiser Voraussicht hab ich mich vor dem Addon schon mit Plattenzeugs "des Champions" eingedeckt, damit ich wenigstens etwas hab. Rüstungstechnisch komme ich an einen im Vergleich zu 70er Zeiten blau-lila ausgestatteten Krieger, aber durch die Level-Aufstiege und das sich kaum verbessernde Equip sind meine Avoid-Werte fast im Keller gelandet, weil mit jedem Level-Up Parier-, Ausweich- und Verteidigungswertungspunkte weniger wert sind. Denke, das wird aber jedem so gehen, der sich nicht wirklich verbessern kann.
Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, hat der Druide nun zumindest so etwas wie Letztes Gefecht, dafür hat der DK eine Art Schildwall. Beide haben gleichen CD auf Fearschutz, also 3 Minuten. Da ist der Krieger wieder etwas im Vorteil. Was Paladine angeht, kann ich absolut nichts sagen, müsste mich da erst durch die ganzen Talente, sinnvolle Templates und Fähigkeiten durchkämpfen, aber da fehlt dann wieder praktische Erfahrung.
Massenaggro ist bei Krieger und Bären jetzt etwas besser ausgeprägt durch Schockwelle und keine Begrenzung mehr auf Donnerknall und Prankenhieb, allerdings werden da eher DK und üblicherweise Paladine etwas die Vorderhand haben.

Grundsätzlich ist in seinen Möglichkeiten keine Tankklasse wirklich benachteiligt, man muss nur seine Fähigkeiten sinnvoll einsetzen bzw. überhaupt nutzen. Was die Problematik des Bären angeht wegen gesunkener Rüstung und Avoid-Werten, was ja eigentlich primär Schaden reduziert, wird sich hoffentlich noch etwas verändern. Alphatier und vorhandene Crit-Immunität schwächen das Problem zwar etwas ab, vor allem weil ein Bär nun auch Reduzierung gegenüber Magieschaden hat, aber ich glaube nicht, dass das die endgültige und sinnvolle Lösung ist.


----------



## ch_Rankath (24. November 2008)

Akium schrieb:


> Die Krit-Immunität ist doch für Def-Warris leichtestens zu erreichen, wenn sie sich nen bisschen Zeit nehmen, sich ums Equip zu kümmern, und nicht nur grade mal das anlegen was ihnen so vor die Füße fällt.
> Schonmal geschaut, was eine Riesenmenge Def-Wertung auf den z.B. geschmiedeten blauen Gegenständen drauf ist ?
> 
> 
> ...



Ich will überhaupt keine Ubertankklasse die alles Wegtankt ohne Schaden zu kriegen. Ich mag nur den Druiden wieder haben wie er vor WOTLK war. Denn so war er gut.. so war er 4 Jahre lang gut.


----------



## Würmchen (24. November 2008)

Recc schrieb:


> mal eben ne frage dazu es gibt ja auch noch ne tankaxt bei der quest mit ähnlichen stats wie die anderen beiden .. der unterschied ist halt das sie ein viiel langsmeren angriffspeed hat.
> 
> ware ne langsame tankwaffe für protpalas nicht sinnger ?? dann mach das prot ultimate mehr schaden und ich kann im allgemeinen eh kein sinn dafür finden den pala ne schnelle waffe in die hand zu drücken (nur halt die das es bisher halt keine langsamen gab =( )



darüber ließe sich streiten, möchte aber nur meine vorliebe für die schnelle waffen bekunden, da du hier die bonie der siegel öfters bekommst.

zum einen bekommste mehr mana zum anderen mehr eigenheilung und heilung ist wiederum mehr agro die du erzeugst

wie sich nun ne langsame waffe auf die skills des Def palas auswirken würde habe ich mich noch nit so beschäftigt, da ich im mom mit dem was ic habe gut klar komme


----------



## Monyesak (24. November 2008)

ch_Rankath schrieb:


> Ich will überhaupt keine Ubertankklasse die alles Wegtankt ohne Schaden zu kriegen. Ich mag nur den Druiden wieder haben wie er vor WOTLK war. Denn so war er gut.. so war er 4 Jahre lang gut.



ja und jetzt?


----------



## ch_Rankath (24. November 2008)

Monyesak schrieb:


> ja und jetzt?




Gemeldet wegen sinnlosem Post.


----------



## Recc (24. November 2008)

Würmchen schrieb:


> darüber ließe sich streiten, möchte aber nur meine vorliebe für die schnelle waffen bekunden, da du hier die bonie der siegel öfters bekommst.
> 
> zum einen bekommste mehr mana zum anderen mehr eigenheilung und heilung ist wiederum mehr agro die du erzeugst
> 
> wie sich nun ne langsame waffe auf die skills des Def palas auswirken würde habe ich mich noch nit so beschäftigt, da ich im mom mit dem was ic habe gut klar komme



naja die siegel proccen gleichoft das is kein grund ^^ (wurde im retri forum ausgibig bequatscht ...) 

mir geht es halt um den hammer der rechtschaffenheit(is das der verwechsel das immer ..) der macht ja schaden basierend auf dem schaden der waffe+ap
*schulterzuck*

@ch_Rankath: dein post war mindestens genau so sinnlos wenn nicht sogar noch sinnloser meldest du dich jetzt selber?


----------



## Myanda (24. November 2008)

Also ich finde Tanken wieder echt gut.
Konnte erst ab 18.11 durchstarten und bin mit meinem Warri lvl 72.
Das Schild ist selbst geschmiedet und einige andere sachen auch.
Hab dann noch ein paar Sachen aus Kara. Mit level 70 hab ich schon 
diese Instanz Anub irgendwas mit der Spinne getankt. (Keiner war über lvl 72), hat mich echt überrascht.
Hab jetzt ca. 14k life unbuffed und 15k Rüstung. Den Trash tank ich immer komplett ohne CC und fress
echt wenig Schaden. Durch Donnerknall und Schockwelle kann ich gut Aggro auf den Rest aufbaun.
Verbesserte zauberreflektion ist auch gut, wenn Caster weiter weg stehen und man net direkt aggro aufbauen kann.
Durch Schildwall und letztes Gefecht (ca. 20k life) kommt man bei Bosskämpfen gut zurecht. 
Ich freu mich schon auf lvl 73, dann kann ich mir ein blaues Schild schmieden und Befehlsruf macht mehr HP. 

Kriegertanks ftw.

PS: Nur weil DK Platte trägt müssen sie net tanken können. Es gehört mehr dazu. Erfahrungen hab ich gesammelt, lvl 70 priester mit 950Zaubermacht. Da heilt man sich echt nen heißen Finger...


----------



## Würmchen (24. November 2008)

Recc schrieb:


> naja die siegel proccen gleichoft das is kein grund ^^ (wurde im retri forum ausgibig bequatscht ...)
> ...


 hmm kan ich nit ganz nachvollziehen, das di chance zu proken gleich geblieben ist verstehe ich, aber wenn ich öfters schlage müsste über die zeit auch mehr progs da sein, oder ?



Recc schrieb:


> ....
> mir geht es halt um den hammer der rechtschaffenheit(is das der verwechsel das immer ..) der macht ja schaden basierend auf dem schaden der waffe+ap
> *schulterzuck*


 kann ich leider nichts zusagen, da ich mich damit noch nicht genau beschäftigt habe


----------



## Recc (24. November 2008)

Würmchen schrieb:


> hmm kan ich nit ganz nachvollziehen, das di chance zu proken gleich geblieben ist verstehe ich, aber wenn ich öfters schlage müsste über die zeit auch mehr progs da sein, oder ?



wie erklär ich das ^^

am besten wohl so =) deine proc chance ist mit einer schnellen waffe geringer als mit einer langsamen 

also 2 schläge mit der schnellen 1 proc
       1 schalg  mit der langsamen 1 proc


kann nicht dafür garantieren habs schließlich auch nur ausm forum

die schnellen tank waffen sind halt ehr was fürn warri damit er schneller an wut kommt 

oder??


----------



## Baeon (24. November 2008)

ich kanns nicht nachvollziehen,

habe eine noch 73 lvl druiden tank, der mit dem erdenwächter auch 22k rüstung und 17,5k life - unbuffed kommt !

ich trage tankringe mit rüstung und habe nooch nichtmal die taschenuhr an ^^

nexus , burg oder jeweils ohne whipe in rdm grp

BAEON - ARMORY

Spielweise, richtiger Einsatz der OH Shit Buttons und Trinkets sowie fähiger Heiler .... 

LG

Baeon


----------



## ch_Rankath (24. November 2008)

Baeon schrieb:


> ich kanns nicht nachvollziehen,
> 
> habe eine noch 73 lvl druiden tank, der mit dem erdenwächter auch 22k rüstung und 17,5k life - unbuffed kommt !
> 
> ...




Das is toll für dich. Kann aber nich Sinn der Sache sein das man sein T6 einem T7 vorzieht zum tanken oder? 

Ihr meintet vorhin etwas von wegen Patchnotes zum nächsten Patch und da soll sich was ändern? Weiss da jemand was genaueres?


----------



## Natsumee (24. November 2008)

Chim3r4 schrieb:


> ich hatte 11k leben und 12-13k rüstung.



das sagt schon alles

da hält ein moonkin mehr aus^^


----------



## Natsumee (24. November 2008)

ch_Rankath schrieb:


> Das is toll für dich. Kann aber nich Sinn der Sache sein das man sein T6 einem T7 vorzieht zum tanken oder?



vielleicht lag es nicht an dir sondern am heiler vllt war der shadow geskillt oder so
warte mal bis du 80 bist


----------



## riggedi (24. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> vielleicht lag es nicht an dir sondern am heiler vllt war der shadow geskillt oder so


ROFL - das ist mir mal passiert. Allerdings hab ich erst nach der Inze gesehn, "was" mich da geheilt hat. Zum Glück sieht man ja seit einiger Zeit, welche Skillung ein Spieler hat, ohne das Arsenal besuchen zu müssen.

Riggedi


----------



## Recc (24. November 2008)

riggedi schrieb:


> ROFL - das ist mir mal passiert. Allerdings hab ich erst nach der Inze gesehn, "was" mich da geheilt hat. Zum Glück sieht man ja seit einiger Zeit, welche Skillung ein Spieler hat, ohne das Arsenal besuchen zu müssen.
> 
> Riggedi



och in den anfangs inzen in wotlk kann auch ruhig n shadow oder n oomkin healen =) hatte ich 2 ma trozdem ohne wipe in 25 minuten durch burg utgarde


----------



## Lari (24. November 2008)

riggedi schrieb:


> ROFL - das ist mir mal passiert. Allerdings hab ich erst nach der Inze gesehn, "was" mich da geheilt hat. Zum Glück sieht man ja seit einiger Zeit, welche Skillung ein Spieler hat, ohne das Arsenal besuchen zu müssen.
> 
> Riggedi


Öy, ich level auch mit Schatten-Skillung, trotzdem Heiler in Inzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja, auf meinem Level wohl noch nicht relevant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Würmchen (24. November 2008)

riggedi schrieb:


> ROFL - das ist mir mal passiert. Allerdings hab ich erst nach der Inze gesehn, "was" mich da geheilt hat. Zum Glück sieht man ja seit einiger Zeit, welche Skillung ein Spieler hat, ohne das Arsenal besuchen zu müssen.
> 
> Riggedi



jo release night, burg utgarth, kommste tanken ? habe ne eule dabei ... bring mit passt ....

ich komm in ini  2 eulen 1 mage 1 hexe und me als protpala

ui, denke, hat aber super geklappt, die eule hat trotz healen noch gutes dmg gemacht und ich hatte keine nöte um meine HP


----------



## Lwellewhyn (24. November 2008)

Shadowstorm schrieb:


> Was bleibt also auf 80:
> 
> Ein Bär mit viel Leben, critimmun und ähnliche Avoidwerte wie bei anderen Tanks. Ich selbst überlege derzeit ob es besser ist ein Feral in Kürze als Tank mitzunehmen, da dieser Anfangs auf jeden Fall critimmun sind und somit nicht so hohe Schadensspitzen erfahren wie die sonstigen Tanks.
> 
> Wie es dann später aussieht mit der Skalierung müßte man schauen.


Da habe ich leider andere Erfahrungen gemacht, ein Tank der nicht kritimmun ist der ist kein Tank! Wer es nicht hinbekommt, hat leider Pech gehabt, es gibt so viele Möglichkeiten als Level 80 Kritimmun zu sein, und ja vielleicht hat man die Falschen Berufe für nen Tank, aber das gehört zur Charplanung hinzu das man die 5.6% Krit eben erreicht.

Bei gleichwertiger Ausrüstung hat ein Ferral-Tank etwa 10-15% mehr Life (wenns hoch kommt) als nen Krieger, er bekommt zwar durch den Bären Ausdauer hinzu, dafür hat Tankplatte wesendlich mehr Ausdauer als Leder. Die Rüstungswerte unterscheiden sich nicht.
Da der Bär auf weniger Avoid als nen Krieger oder nen Pala kommt, weil die Rüstung vergleichbar ist ihm Block und Parry fehlen und die Summe Block+Parry+Dodge>>Dodge bekommt ein Bär sehr viel mehr Schaden, trotz der 12% und der 20%, wobei letztere nen CD haben, kommt es sehr wohl zu Schadensspitzen.
Dann schau Euch mal bitte an was auf Heros und 80er Inis so dropt, was wirklich beim Tanken hilft, auch da zieht der Ferral ganz klar den schwarzen Peter.
Vorallem die die nachkommen, die nocht vorher t6/sw waren werden das Nachsehen haben.

Schaut Euch die Ausrüstung an die Ferrals bekommen können, Ausweichen kann man nur sockeln, und ist sonst nur auf sehr wenig Ausrüstung (Schmuck, Umhang) drauf, und die Ausrüstung die es drauf hat, hat Stats die dem Druiden häufig nicht weiterhelfen, Blockwertung, Parry, Verteidigung hilft auch allen andern Tanks mehr als dem Druiden.
Damit der Ferral wenigstens Gruppentanken kann und die Gegner nicht so häufig ausweichen, gabs Waffenkunde auf vielen Dingen, für DD hätte Hitrating gereicht da die normalerweise ja nicht vor einem Mob stehen also kein Block, kein Parry.
Sicher kann man mit einem Druiden tanken, das spreche ich nicht ab, aber ein Druide frisst deutlich mehr MPs der Heiler. In einem 10er Raid sind auch nicht BEIDE bzw ALLE DREI Heiler dazu da EINEN der idR Zwei Tanks am Leben zu halten, man lässt natürlich die Gruppe und den andern Tank verrecken, bloß weil der Ferral so viel Heilung braucht...

Es ist richtig das ok der Ferral keine 75% Absorb mehr hat, vorallem in Kombination mit dem damals sehr viel größerem HP Pool, aber der Unterschied bei letzterem ist eben sehr viel kleiner geworden, dadurch das es Def Platte mit eben sehr viel mehr Aus als Leder gibt.
Und natürlich ist es schön das der Ferral einen "Oh-Shit" Button bekommen hat, aber erst als man gesehen hat das es ohne offenbar nicht geht, und auch wenn der eine oder andere es nicht glauben mag auch 40K Life sind sehr schnell weg.
Natürlich ist es auf dem ersten Blick toll, das Bären bis zu 66% mehr Rüstung bekommen, aber das wird  den Verlust durch die skallierten erhöhten Rüstungswerte auf Waffen, Schmuck und Umhängen  nur teilweise kompensieren, im Idealfall, bei schlecht ausgestatteten Chars, wird es vielleietwas mehr sein.
Ich glaube der Druide wird irgendwann mal wieder ein guter (Raid)-Tank sein, aber der Weg dahin ist noch sehr weit, weil Änderungen nicht immer so einfach sind.
Ein Druide mit 75% Absorb, 65% Dodge und 20-30% mehr HP als vergleichbar ausgestattete Tanks will sicher keiner, zur Zeit ist er aber nichts halbes und nichts ganzes, es wurde zu sehr drauf geschaut, das er auch als Katze Single Target Schaden machen kann, zwar weniger als gleichwertige NK, aber mehr als vor dem Patch.
Wenn ich mein Badezimmer renovieren lasse, hole ich mir nicht jemanden der es zwar nicht ganz schlecht macht, und Ahnung von KFZ hat, sondern jemanden der sich wirklich auskennt, dafür nicht auch noch mein Fahrzeug versucht durch den TÜV zu bringen. Denn dafür habe ich meinen Mechaniker der das Zuverlässig schafft.

Und messt Eure Tankfertigkeiten nicht an Nexus, Azul-Neruh, Ahn-Kahed, Burg etc aus, das sind Inis in denen jeder auch grün Tanken kann, wenn man t4 hat, vorallem t5/t6/sw/Markenequip tauscht man bis 80 eh nur wenig aus.
Schaut auf Hero Inis, auf Raids, Nexus und Burg auf normal haben auch schon Off Krieger getankt ohne zu Wipen.

zum Thema Patchnotes schau es Dir auf M M O - Champion an, es wird sich einiges tun, sehr viele Änderungen, und entgegen der Aussagen sollte man abwarten ob es sich als Buff oder als Nerf herausstellt, letztenendes zeigen viele Änderungen erst im großen Stresstest ihr wahres Gesicht. Ich denke es wird noch eine Weile dauern.


----------



## Recc (24. November 2008)

Lwellewhyn schrieb:


> Da habe ich leider andere Erfahrungen gemacht, ein Tank der nicht kritimmun ist der ist kein Tank! Wer es nicht hinbekommt, hat leider Pech gehabt, es gibt so viele Möglichkeiten als Level 80 Kritimmun...



hast zwar viel geschrieben aber n fazit allgemein wäre noch nicht schlecht =)


----------



## ch_Rankath (24. November 2008)

Lwellewhyn schrieb:


> Da habe ich leider andere Erfahrungen gemacht, ein Tank der nicht kritimmun ist der ist kein Tank! Wer es nicht hinbekommt, hat leider Pech gehabt, es gibt so viele Möglichkeiten als Level 80 Kritimmun zu sein, und ja vielleicht hat man die Falschen Berufe für nen Tank, aber das gehört zur Charplanung hinzu das man die 5.6% Krit eben erreicht.
> 
> Bei gleichwertiger Ausrüstung hat ein Ferral-Tank etwa 10-15% mehr Life (wenns hoch kommt) als nen Krieger, er bekommt zwar durch den Bären Ausdauer hinzu, dafür hat Tankplatte wesendlich mehr Ausdauer als Leder. Die Rüstungswerte unterscheiden sich nicht.
> Da der Bär auf weniger Avoid als nen Krieger oder nen Pala kommt, weil die Rüstung vergleichbar ist ihm Block und Parry fehlen und die Summe Block+Parry+Dodge>>Dodge bekommt ein Bär sehr viel mehr Schaden, trotz der 12% und der 20%, wobei letztere nen CD haben, kommt es sehr wohl zu Schadensspitzen.
> ...




Sorry für den Fullquopte aber da kann ich nichts mehr hinzufügen. Genau so meine ich das.


----------



## Dark2Devil (24. November 2008)

Recc schrieb:


> mal eben ne frage dazu es gibt ja auch noch ne tankaxt bei der quest mit ähnlichen stats wie die anderen beiden .. der unterschied ist halt das sie ein viiel langsmeren angriffspeed hat.
> 
> ware ne langsame tankwaffe für protpalas nicht sinnger ?? dann mach das prot ultimate mehr schaden und ich kann im allgemeinen eh kein sinn dafür finden den pala ne schnelle waffe in die hand zu drücken (nur halt die das es bisher halt keine langsamen gab =( )



eigentlich nicht da der skill auf die *DPS* der waffe ausgerichtet ist also 100dps *4 = 400 dmg bei ner schnellen waffe haste halt nur weniger max dmg dafür schnellere schläge bei ner langsamen waffe mehr dmg aber halt nicht so schnell also ist das total egal solange die DPS der waffe hoch sind

Edit: http://www.wow-europe.com/en/info/basics/t...in/talents.html steht leider nur im englischen talentplanner so genau im deutschen ist das etwas schwammig


----------



## Lwellewhyn (24. November 2008)

Fazit 
Krieger als MT, KEINER kann es annähernd so gut, ausnahme vielleicht der DK bei Magiebossen
ProtPala als Addtank, KEINER kann das annähernd so gut, Holy Dam wiedersteht kaum was und Weihe Skalliert mit Ausdauer beim Prot, also Ideal

DK und Ferral müssen erst mal schauen was die Zukunft zeigt, da letztererer Aktuell massiv und nicht ohne Grund überarbeitet wird, und zum DK einfach die Erfahrungen fehlen, wie man das beste herausholt

Normale Inis kann jeder Tanken, Heros ist nur der Aufwand beim Ferral höher ist aber machbar.

Raids würde ich zur Zeit vorallem Krieger und Prot Palas mitnehmen, Ausnahme nen DK fürs Auge der Ewigkeit


----------



## Recc (24. November 2008)

wie kommst du darauf im tooltip steht schaden der haupthandwaffe... das bezieht sich ja wohl auf den schaden den er pro schalg macht und nicht auf den pro sekunde


----------



## Recc (24. November 2008)

@Lwellewhyn erklär mir mal bitte worum genau der pala den krieger als maintank nachsteht ..
oder der drui (abgesehen vom momentanen eqip stand) den mala im add tanken...

finde deine aussage nicht sehr sinnig ... und überhaupt nicht zeitgemäß


----------



## Dark2Devil (24. November 2008)

Recc schrieb:


> wie kommst du darauf im tooltip steht schaden der haupthandwaffe... das bezieht sich ja wohl auf den schaden den er pro schalg macht und nicht auf den pro sekunde




guck mein edit an dann weißte was ich meine  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## [DM]Zottel (24. November 2008)

SsKiLlEr schrieb:


> Auch Senf dazu geb:
> 
> Jetzt wo die Dudu´s endlich mal wieder bisschen normal generft wurden, wird sich natürlich soooofort darüber aufgeregt. HAAAALLLOO, an alle Dudus da draußen, merkt ihrs noch? Ihr seit nur an die anderen Tankklassen angepasst worden. Der DuDu tank in unserer Gilde hat sich auch kurz beschwert, es aber hingenommen. Und trotzdem hat er noch immer abnormal viel Life. Wenn ich mir überlege... Unser 80iger Krieger Tank kommt auf imo 18-20k Rüssi und 22k life (RAID BUFF), dann neben steht der DuDu, welcher natürlich auch 80 ist und hat 35k Life -> damit sind endlich die relationen mal wieder hergestellt (dudu hat kein Schild).
> Wisst ihr wie viele zu m schluss fast nur noch dudu tanks als MT genommen haben?? Klar euch freut das nur uns Krieger nicht. Wenn ich überlege ich bin jetzt 73 fast 74 und Tanke 76 ini´s ohne Probleme und nein ich habe kein T6 IMBA Equip. Und das klappt alles wunderbar.
> ...



Wer ausschließlich Rüstung und Leben vergleicth hat keine Ahnung von nem Tank. Sorry, aber das musste raus.


----------



## Recc (24. November 2008)

Dark2Devil schrieb:


> guck mein edit an dann weißte was ich meine
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



aso .. schade eigentlich hätte es besser gefunden wenn sich die pala tank waffen von den krieger tank waffn unterschieden hätten =(

trozdem danke für die aufklärung


----------



## woici (24. November 2008)

phexus schrieb:


> Da das Thema alle Tanks einschliesst, ein kurzer Senf von mir:
> 
> ich bin mit meinem Kriegertank auf 78 und habe noch keine Schmuckstücke, keinen Umhang, keine Ringe, keine Schusswaffe für Deffkrieger gefunden. Trage noch 6 Epix aus BC. Rüstung ist durch selbst geschmiedte Sachen ergänzt worden. Was tut nun ein nachrückender Tank? Woher soll er die fehlenden Sachen bekommen? Es ist ja praktisch unmöglich, dass ein neuer Tank, der ja nicht BC raidet, nachrückt. Da gibt es zwar 3 blaue Schmuckitems in BC, die aber ohne Freunde auch schwerlich zu bekommen sind. Und damit bis 80 tanken.. naja. Schaut euch die Drops+Questbelohnungen an, fast alles nur für DDs.




ist mir auch sehr unangenehm aufgefallen... rüssi hab ich mir vom schmied meines vertrauens machen lassen, ein paar taile aus den 70er-zeiten sind auch noch gut genug, aber es kommt nicht wirklich was nach... 
die ersten inis in nordend lassen sich zwar völlig problemlos auch mit schlechterem equip tanken, aber richtig lustig ist das, wie eigentlich schon immer für def-tanks, nicht....


----------



## loragorn (24. November 2008)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> Vorab sei gesagt, dass ich sicherlich nicht objektiv berichten kann, da ich selbst ein 72er Krieger Tank mein eigen nennen darf.
> 
> Ich finde es persönlich gut, dass der Druide nun offenbar etwas an Tank-Potenzial verloren hat (kann ich nur annehmen aufgrund der Schilderungen hier, da ich selber keinen Dudu habe). Denn ein Druide ist im Gegensatz zu einem Def-Krieger immernoch eine Hybrid-Klasse. Egal wie sehr der Druide sich auch dem Tanken verschreit, er ist und bleibt eine Hybrid-Klasse und sollte demnach auch das Tanken nicht so gut beherrschen wie ein reiner Def-Krieger. Denn der Def-Krieger ist wirklich zu 100% auf Tanken ausgerichtet. Die Talente, Rüstung, Grundfertigkeiten...alles rein auf das Tanken ausgerichtet und ohne die Option zu haben schnell mal zu healen o.ä. Gleich verhält es sich mit dem Paladin.
> 
> ...


schließ mich dir voll und ganz an, mein Deff Warri ist jezz 71, ich muss dazu sagen ich hab in BC nie geraidet usw, war am Tag des Lich King Release 68 und bin gleich nach Nordend und konnte nach 3 Stunden effektivem Questen, indenen ich die  HP meines Deff-Warris von 9 auf 12K unbuffed brachte, ohne Probleme mit Lvl 69 Burg Udgarde und mit 70 Nexus tanken.

Ich finde immernoch dass der Deff-Krieger die Tankklasse schlechthin ist und mit seinen guten Spott-Fähigkeiten trumpfen kann. Ausserdem ist das Tanken von Mob Gruppen dank der Schockwelle und den verringerten Cooldowns ( Schildwall+ Letztes Gefecht 5mins) kein Problem mehr.


----------



## wolfgar (24. November 2008)

Ich hab mir jetzt nun nicht wirklich alles durch gelesen... ABER

Ich habe einen LvL 80 Feral Druiden... Mit unbuffed 30 k Life 33 k Rüsstung und 36 % Ausweichen...
Jeder aber absolut Jeder Heiler hat bisher gesagt das ich der am Angenehmsten zu Heilende Tank sei den er bis her hatte...
Ich meine ist ja auch kein Wunder... Komme ich ja mit meiner Rüstung auf 68 % Schadensreduzierung und durch die Skillung nochmal +12 % macht 80 % weniger Schaden.... Jetzt zeigt mir mal den Tank der  das hat ;O)


----------



## Nightwraith (24. November 2008)

Ich hab als Bär ehrlich gesagt keine großen Nachteile nach dem Patch gespürt... und wenn ihr nur noch 19k Rüstung habt macht ihr was falsch..
"Abzeichen der Hartnäckigkeit" hab ich z.B. wieder von der Bank gekramt... also ich komm auf 25k+Alphatier was mir mehr DMG-Reduce bringt als vor dem Patch.
Aber die DPS sind halt von 450 auf 800-1000 (je nach Ini) gestiegen, da Berserk Tanken sehr erleichtert (falls der CD frei is), einen Hotkey spammen (Zerfleischen)+Zermalmen, fertig. Weniger Dodge ist wahr, aber da werden die WotLK Items wenn man sich T7 anschaut angepasst, dass Deffrating wird durch bessere Stats ersetzt, fertig. Ich seh als Bär im Moment absolut keinen Grund mich zu beklagen.


----------



## ch_Rankath (24. November 2008)

wolfgar schrieb:


> Ich hab mir jetzt nun nicht wirklich alles durch gelesen... ABER
> 
> Ich habe einen LvL 80 Feral Druiden... Mit unbuffed 30 k Life 33 k Rüsstung und 36 % Ausweichen...
> Jeder aber absolut Jeder Heiler hat bisher gesagt das ich der am Angenehmsten zu Heilende Tank sei den er bis her hatte...
> Ich meine ist ja auch kein Wunder... Komme ich ja mit meiner Rüstung auf 68 % Schadensreduzierung und durch die Skillung nochmal +12 % macht 80 % weniger Schaden.... Jetzt zeigt mir mal den Tank der  das hat ;O)




Vielleicht hättest du vorher doch alles lesen sollen. Die 12% werden nicht addiert. Somit hast du eine Schadensabsorbtion von 68% bei physischen Schaden +12% vom Rest des Schadens. Und 12% auf den Gesamtschaden von Zaubern.

Also zeig ich dir so gut wie jeden Tank bei gleichem Equipstand der das auch hat abgesehen von den 12% Zauberschaden Absorb



Edith sagt das bald noch eine Nerfkeule kommt. Rüstungsbonuse von Trinkets skalieren bald nicht mehr mit dem 370%. Somit wird Rüstung nurnoch nebensächlich. 66% duch geskilltes Talent is immernoch weniger als das was man durch die Trinkets und Schmuckstücke erreichen konnte.
Somit wird meiner Meinung nach der Feral zu einem reinen HP tank mit ein wenig Dodge und Rüstung als kleiner Bonus.


----------



## Nachtmond (24. November 2008)

ch_Rankath schrieb:


> Frag einfach mal einen Heiler wie er es empfindet dich durch GunDrak zu heilen und einen gleichleveligen Krieger mit vergleichbarem Equip. Er wird dir sagen das er beim Krieger deutlich weniger Stress hatte.


Eigentlich sollte der vermiedene Schaden nicht so allzu unterschielich sein. Man hat immer noch deutlich mehr Rüstung als ein Krieger zum Ausgleich von Blocken/Parieren. Das Problem ist immer das "vergleichbare Equip" ...



> Denn ein Druide ist im Gegensatz zu einem Def-Krieger immernoch eine Hybrid-Klasse. Egal wie sehr der Druide sich auch dem Tanken verschreit, er ist und bleibt eine Hybrid-Klasse und sollte demnach auch das Tanken nicht so gut beherrschen wie ein reiner Def-Krieger.


Das sieht zum Glück Blizzard anders.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  BTW Der Krieger ist auch ein Hybrid.



> Krieger als MT, KEINER kann es annähernd so gut, ausnahme vielleicht der DK bei Magiebossen
> ProtPala als Addtank, KEINER kann das annähernd so gut, Holy Dam wiedersteht kaum was und Weihe Skalliert mit Ausdauer beim Prot, also Ideal
> 
> DK und Ferral müssen erst mal schauen was die Zukunft zeigt, da letztererer Aktuell massiv und nicht ohne Grund überarbeitet wird, und zum DK einfach die Erfahrungen fehlen, wie man das beste herausholt


Die selben Vorurteile wie zu BC Zeiten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Falls es Probleme mit einzelnen Klassen gibt, werden schon noch entsprechende Buffs kommen.


----------



## keen. (24. November 2008)

Nachtmond schrieb:


> ...
> BTW Der Krieger ist auch ein Hybrid.
> ...



naja dann wäre jede klasse ein hybrid, da jede einzelne  mindestens 2 dinge kann.

als hybrid würde ich klassen einstufen, die caster und melees sind (eben paladine-druiden-shamanen)


----------



## ch_Rankath (24. November 2008)

keen. schrieb:


> naja dann wäre jede klasse ein hybrid, da jede einzelne  mindestens 2 dinge kann.
> 
> als hybrid würde ich klassen einstufen, die caster und melees sind (eben paladine-druiden-shamanen)




Der Priester is aber laut blizzard auch ein Hybrid. Schonmal nen Priester im Nahkampf gesehen?


----------



## Dark2Devil (24. November 2008)

keen. schrieb:


> naja dann wäre jede klasse ein hybrid, da jede einzelne  mindestens 2 dinge kann.
> 
> als hybrid würde ich klassen einstufen, die caster und melees sind (eben paladine-druiden-shamanen)




ROGUE ? AKA SCHURKE
MAGE ? AKA MAGIER
WARLOCK ? AKA HEXENMEISETER

glaub nicht das die heilen können oder tanken


----------



## keen. (24. November 2008)

Dark2Devil schrieb:


> ROGUE ? AKA SCHURKE
> MAGE ? AKA MAGIER
> WARLOCK ? AKA HEXENMEISETER
> 
> glaub nicht das die heilen können oder tanken



rogue kann nerven
magier wasser/brot/portale machen
seelensteine/seelenbrunnen/ports

zumindest schaden machen oder sterben können alle , ergo 2 sachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


.. 

mal die ironie aus

bissl missverständlich geb ich zu


ps: sowas wien schurkentank gibts, auch hexer mussten schon öfters tanken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dark2Devil (24. November 2008)

keen. schrieb:


> rogue kann nerven
> magier wasser/brot/portale machen
> seelensteine/seelenbrunnen/ports
> 
> ...



aber sie können es nicht SKILLEN oder ?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trakodana (24. November 2008)

wolfgar schrieb:


> Ich hab mir jetzt nun nicht wirklich alles durch gelesen... ABER
> 
> Ich habe einen LvL 80 Feral Druiden... Mit unbuffed 30 k Life 33 k Rüsstung und 36 % Ausweichen...
> Jeder aber absolut Jeder Heiler hat bisher gesagt das ich der am Angenehmsten zu Heilende Tank sei den er bis her hatte...
> Ich meine ist ja auch kein Wunder... Komme ich ja mit meiner Rüstung auf 68 % Schadensreduzierung und durch die Skillung nochmal +12 % macht 80 % weniger Schaden.... Jetzt zeigt mir mal den Tank der  das hat ;O)


Hallo Wolfgar, hast du schon irgendwann einmal die Stickys im Druidenforum gelesen?



Nershul schrieb:


> Nun gibt es hinsichtlich der möglichen Schadensabsorption einen Maximalwert. Dieses sogenannte *Armor-Cap liegt bei 75% Absorption*, die man gegen einen Level-73-Bossmob bei *35.880 Armor* erreicht hat. Jeder zusätzliche Punkt Armor hat darüber hinaus keinerlei Auswirkungen.





Nachtmond schrieb:


> Das sieht zum Glück Blizzard anders.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Falsch!



keen. schrieb:


> naja dann wäre jede klasse ein hybrid, da jede einzelne  mindestens 2 dinge kann.
> 
> als hybrid würde ich klassen einstufen, die caster und melees sind (eben paladine-druiden-shamanen)


Auch nicht ganz richtig!

Hier einmal die "offizellen" Klassenbeschreibungen:
Druide
"Der Druide erlaubt mehrere verschiedene Spielweisen: In seiner normalen Form ist er ein Zauberer, der mit Hilfe von Zaubersprüchen und Waffen kämpft. In Bärenform wird er zu einem Krieger mit Wut, als Katze hingegen wird er zu einem Schurken mit Energie und Verstohlenheit, darüberhinaus kann er sich in drei weitere besondere Tierarten verwandeln. Die Fähigkeit, sich selbst sowie seine Kameraden zu heilen, macht ihn auch als Ersatz für einen Priester einsatzfähig. Obwohl er diesem nicht ebenbürtig ist (er verfügt z.B. nicht über die beiden Zauber Machtwort: Schild und Auferstehung), erweist er sich in den meisten Fällen als brauchbarer Heiler. "

Schamane
"Das alte Sprichwort "Hansdampf in allen Gassen" beschreibt den Schamanen ziemlich genau, sie sind die einzige wirklich "hybride" Klasse in World of Warcraft. Während sie in keiner ihrer verschiedenen Fähigkeiten wahre Meister sind, stellen sie doch in jeder Disziplin einen brauchbaren Kämpfer dar. Ihr braucht einen Heiler zur Unterstützung? Einen zweiten Tank? Noch einen Schadensausteiler? Eure Gruppe hat einen freien Platz und ihr benötigt einen generellen Unterstützer für alle Situationen? Der Schamane ist euer Mann. Schamanen besitzen weiterhin einige einzigartige Zauber, mit denen sie ihren Verbündeten das Leben enorm erleichtern können."

Paladin
"Der Paladin ist eine Kombination aus Nahkämpfer und Zauberer. Gruppen ziehen dank seiner Heilung, seinen Segen und anderen Eigenschaften einen großen Vorteil aus seiner Anwesenheit. Er kann zu jeder Zeit eine Aura auf jedes Gruppenmitglied legen und spezielle Segen für spezielle Spieler nutzen. Dank ihrer Auswahl an defensiven Fähigkeiten sind Paladine schwer zu besiegen, weiterhin können sie, anders als sonstige Kampfklassen, auch mit heiligem Licht heilen. Insbesondere gegen Untote zeigt sich die Stärke des Paladins, die er mit mehreren Spezialfähigkeiten zerschmettern kann."

Eine Hybridklasse ist eine Klasse die 2 Dinge gleichzeitig kann mit ein und der selben Skillung(im Bezug "tanken", "Schaden machen" und "heilen"):
"Hybridität bedeutet eine Mischform von zwei vorher getrennten Systemen." Quelle:Wikipedia

Ein Druide kann mit einer Skillung Schaden machen, tanken und Heilen. Das selbe, mit unterschiedlicher Fähigkeitenverteilung gilt für Schamane und Paladin. Hat irgendjemand einen Deff schon einmal richtigen Schaden machen sehen? Oder einen Off-Krieger richtig tanken?
Alles andere was erwähnt wurde sind Supportfähigkeiten (Mage: Brot und Wasser, Hexer: Seelenstein, Gesundheitsstein, usw.)



ch_Rankath schrieb:


> Der Priester is aber laut blizzard auch ein Hybrid. Schonmal nen Priester im Nahkampf gesehen?


Weil er laut Blizz Schaden machen und heilen gleichzeitig kann, wie gesagt, laut Blizz.....


----------



## Dark2Devil (24. November 2008)

Trakodana schrieb:


> Hallo Wolfgar, hast du schon irgendwann einmal die Stickys im Druidenforum gelesen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sry ich weiß offtopic will das aber los werden.

Nach der Definition sind alle Klassen ausser dem Schurken, Magier, Hexenmeister, Jäger Hybrid Klassen:

Druide Baum = Heilen, Dmg, Tanken
Druide Feral = Tanken, Dmg, Heilen
Druide Balance = Dmg, Heilen, Tanken

Schamane Heil = Heilen, Dmg
Schamane Verstärker = Dmg, Heilen
Schamane Elementar = Dmg, Heilen

Priester Shadow = Dmg, Heilen
Priester Holy = Dmg, Heilen
Priester Disziplin = Dmg, Heilen
, 
Krieger Off = Dmg, Tanken

Paladin Vergelter = Dmg (ja zomfg ololol er macht dmg), Heilen, Tanken
Paladin Prot = Tanken, Heilen, Dmg
Paladin Heal = Heilen, Dmg, Tanken

Todesritter Unholy = Dmg, Tanken
Todesritter Frost = Tanken, Dmg
Todesritter Blut = Dmg, Tanken

deshalb sind alle die klassen hybrid und wenn du jetzt meinst mit 1 *SKILLUNG* 2 sachen *EFFEKTIV* dann kannst du NUR den Druiden nehmen weil der Als Feral *Tanken* und *Dmg* machen kann.



Trakodana schrieb:


> Ein Druide kann mit einer Skillung Schaden machen, tanken und Heilen. Das selbe, mit unterschiedlicher Fähigkeitenverteilung gilt für Schamane und Paladin. Hat irgendjemand einen Deff schon einmal richtigen Schaden machen sehen? Oder einen Off-Krieger richtig tanken?
> Alles andere was erwähnt wurde sind Supportfähigkeiten (Mage: Brot und Wasser, Hexer: Seelenstein, Gesundheitsstein, usw.)



Schonmal nen Feral Heilen sehen ? oder nen Verstärker oder nen Vergelter ?


----------



## Nachtmond (24. November 2008)

Dark2Devil schrieb:


> deshalb sind alle die klassen hybrid und wenn du jetzt meinst mit 1 *SKILLUNG* 2 sachen *EFFEKTIV* dann kannst du NUR den Druiden nehmen weil der Als Feral *Tanken* und *Dmg* machen kann.


Die Zeiten sind vorbei, mit WotLK muss man sich entscheiden ob man lieber Tanken oder Schaden machen will.


----------



## Trakodana (24. November 2008)

@Dark2Devil, sry da seh ich nur ein Problem, du hast so schön alle Bäume beim Druiden, Schamenen, Paladin, Priester und Todesritter aufgeführt, warum dann nicht beim Krieger?

Weil es dann so aussieht:

Krieger Waffen: Dmg PVP
Krieger Furor: Dmg PVE
*Krieger Schutz: Tank* (weil Schaden machen ist was anderes oder würdest du dich mit 250-400 DPS bei T4-Markenzeugs als DDler abgeben?)

(Ja ich weiß, Waffen und Furor sind nicht mehr ganz so eindeutig. Aber mit diesen zwei Ausrichtungen kannst du Classic vielleicht tanken, aber in BC hältst du keine Aggro wenn du MT spielst. Selbst versucht, nachdem ich als Furor die ersten 2 Mops getankt habe hat mich die Gruppe umskillen geschickt^^)
Schlechter Vergleich...


Dark2Devil schrieb:


> Schonmal nen Feral Heilen sehen ? oder nen Verstärker oder nen Vergelter ?


Ja, hab ich. Zumindest einen Feral..Oder willst du mir sagen, dass die Heilsprüche des Druiden als Feral nicht funktionieren?



Nachtmond schrieb:


> Die Zeiten sind vorbei, mit WotLK muss man sich entscheiden ob man lieber Tanken oder Schaden machen will.



So nicht Richtig, wenn du all deine Punkte in den "Wilder Kampf"-Baum steckst kannst du immer noch beides. So gesehen bei unseren Druiden-MT. Es wurden einige Talente entkoppelt, ja, aber du kannst sie immer noch gleichzeitig skillen, da es ja  noch ein Baum ist.


----------



## Dark2Devil (24. November 2008)

Trakodana schrieb:


> @Dark2Devil, sry da seh ich nur ein Problem, du hast so schön alle Bäume beim Druiden, Schamenen, Paladin, Priester und Todesritter aufgeführt, warum dann nicht beim Krieger?
> 
> Weil es dann so aussieht:
> 
> ...



Ich meinte nicht PVP / PVE sondern Dmg

und ich habe schon Off warris tanken sehen ohne probs

und zum heilen ja sie haben heil sprüche aber er hat geschrieben



> Ein Druide kann mit einer Skillung Schaden machen, tanken und Heilen



aber das kann der pala auch und der priester kann es mit shadow auch zumindest heilen etc. und beim warri ists genaus so mit tanken / dmg machen


----------



## Toxpack (24. November 2008)

letztens erst n Feral im Nexus als Heiler dabei gehabt, ohne Wipe durch...zum anderen war der druide die einzige klasse die tanken und damage ohne umskillen machen konnte. Meiner Meinung nach ist der Nerf somit berechtigt.

Und Tanken können sie immer noch sehr gut.


----------



## Nachtmond (25. November 2008)

Trakodana schrieb:


> Ja, hab ich. Zumindest einen Feral..Oder willst du mir sagen, dass die Heilsprüche des Druiden als Feral nicht funktionieren?


Und woher das Mana nehmen? Auf T7 ist kein Int mehr drauf, da kann ich auch argumentieren, dass andere Klassen ihre Verbände nutzen können.^^



> So nicht Richtig, wenn du all deine Punkte in den "Wilder Kampf"-Baum steckst kannst du immer noch beides. So gesehen bei unseren Druiden-MT. Es wurden einige Talente entkoppelt, ja, aber du kannst sie immer noch gleichzeitig skillen, da es ja  noch ein Baum ist.


Du hast nicht wirklich Ahnung von Druidenskillungen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das ist eine Tank-Skillung, als Katze steckt man 16 Punkte in den Gleichgewichtsbaum, die man nur durch Weglassen von Tanktalenten bekommen kann.


----------



## ch_Rankath (25. November 2008)

Toxpack schrieb:


> letztens erst n Feral im Nexus als Heiler dabei gehabt, ohne Wipe durch...zum anderen war der druide die einzige klasse die tanken und damage ohne umskillen machen konnte. Meiner Meinung nach ist der Nerf somit berechtigt.
> 
> Und Tanken können sie immer noch sehr gut.




Wie gut das den totalen Durchblick hast. Du schiesst so hart am Thema vorbei, dass ein hdf hier wohl angebracht wäre. 

Du weisst nichtmal was für ein Nerf das ist und was geändert wird aber hauptsache er ist berechtigt...



Edith meint.. guten morgen und viel Spaß bemi weiter diskutieren.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (25. November 2008)

phexus schrieb:


> Da das Thema alle Tanks einschliesst, ein kurzer Senf von mir:
> 
> ich bin mit meinem Kriegertank auf 78 und habe noch keine Schmuckstücke, keinen Umhang, keine Ringe, keine Schusswaffe für Deffkrieger gefunden. Trage noch 6 Epix aus BC. Rüstung ist durch selbst geschmiedte Sachen ergänzt worden. Was tut nun ein nachrückender Tank? Woher soll er die fehlenden Sachen bekommen? Es ist ja praktisch unmöglich, dass ein neuer Tank, der ja nicht BC raidet, nachrückt. Da gibt es zwar 3 blaue Schmuckitems in BC, die aber ohne Freunde auch schwerlich zu bekommen sind. Und damit bis 80 tanken.. naja. Schaut euch die Drops+Questbelohnungen an, fast alles nur für DDs.



Arenaquest in Zul: Streitkolben mit Deff
3er Quest Winterfeste: Wurfwaffe mit Deff
Rüstungen selbstgeschmiedet: mit massig Deff     usw.

Also Plattenträger müssen sich eigentlich nicht beschweren. Ich hab zwar "nur" 19 K Rüssi mit 78 aber 505 Verteidigunswert.
Als Krieger stecke ich in den bisherigen Instanzen alles gut weg. Selbst in einer 80 war es kein Thema.

Ich denke, heroisch wirds erst wirklich wichtig und bis dahin: Ausrüstung farmen

Bitte denkt mal alle dran: das Addon ist keine 2 Wochen raus. Wenn ihr jetzt schon alle komplett ausgestattet Naxx raiden wollt,
was macht ihr dann die nächsten Monate ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TvP1981 (25. November 2008)

Ich seh das genauso. Plattenträger können endlich Deff-Equip herstellen und gar nicht mal schlecht. Bin zwar noch nicht soweit (erst 71) aber mein Pala ist das Schmiedekunst schon gut ausgestattet. und spätestens mit 78 gibt es das blaue Deff-Set.


----------



## LackyTom (25. November 2008)

Hier wird doch viel geschrieben aber damit wenig gesagt. Ich spiel selbst seit Beginn meiner WoW Zeit einen Druiden-Tank. Es hat sich bei den Stats schon einiges Verändert seit dem 3.0 PAtch, aber deswegen ist der Druide als Tank noch genauso wichtig wie vorher und kein bisschen schlechter (ich trau mich das zu sagen da ich in WotLK schon sämtliche Hero inis inklusive Naxx getankt habe).
Natürlich kann man nicht alles tanken. Es gibt nach wie vor Bosse bei denen ein Krieger seine Vorteile hat. Und das ist auch gut so. Wie schon oft erwähnt ist der Druide eine Hybrid Klasse. Ich kann mit meiner Tank Skillung zur Not noch ein paar Hots setzen oder auch ordentlich Schaden austeilen. Was macht ein Krieger mit Def Skillung wenn er nicht Tankt?
Genau: nämlich garnix. Kein Mana = Kein Heal, Keine Off Skillung = Kein Damage. Allein schon deshalb ist der Krieger berechtigt beim tanken gewisse "Vorteile" zu geniessen. 

Als Druide kassiere ich jetzt zwar mehr Schaden. Aber im Gegenzug ist mein Schadensoutput im Bären so enorm geworden das der Druide für den Raid meiner Meinung nach von gleich hoher Bedeutung ist. In sämtlichen Inis die ich seit dem Patch getankt habe war ich immer unter den ersten 2 beim Schaden. D.h.: Mehr Heilleistung während des Fights. Insgesamt aber in etwa gleiche Heilleistung verglichen mit einem Krieger da mit einem Druiden Tank (bei gleicher Gruppenzusammenstellung) die Kämpfe einfach weniger lang dauern durch den höheren Schaden den der Druide macht. Bestes Beipiel ist der Prankenhieb. Habe ich Vorher 3 Ziele mit etwa 300-400 getroffen. Treffe ich jetzt alle Ziele in einem Kegel vor mir mit etwa 600-700. Das kann eine sehr wertvolle AoE Fähigkeit sein. In HDZ3: Stratholme sehr effektiv. Zermalmen hat vorher mit mit etwa 3k-4k max. gecrittet. Jetzt inklusive Zermalmen Glyphe auf 2 Ziele zugleich je 5-6k Schaden. Fakt ist das man mit Tank Skillung in Bärenform wesentlich mehr Schaden als in Katzenform machen kann. Vorausgesetzt dabei ist jedoch das man Tankt da man sonst die Wut dafür nicht hat. 

Fazit: Schwache Heiler werden weder einen Krieger noch einen Druiden oder Paladin auf Dauer heilen können. Gute Heiler kommen mit jeder Klasse klar. Jede Tankklasse hat seine Vor- und Nachteile, womit für jeden eine gewisse Daseinsberechtigung herrscht!


----------



## DrunkenChip (25. November 2008)

@TE ch_Rankath und [DM]Zotte

Skillt mal die Tanktalente vom Feral -.-

Folgende Talente sind als Feraltank Pflicht:

2/2 Schnelligkeit der Wildnis = 4% Ausweichen
3/3 Natürliche Reaktion = 6% Ausweichen = gleicht zum Teil den Verlust von Ausweichen über die neu Beweglichkeitsformel aus
3/3 Überleben der Stärksten = Critimmun über Talent -> man braucht keine Klamotten mehr mit Verteidigungswertung ... erst Recht muss man kein Verteidigung mehr sockeln oder verzaubern -> man kann hier Ausweichen/Beweglichkeit sockeln/verzaubern
3/3 Alphatier = 6% mehr AP in Bärform + 3% weniger erlittenen Schaden pro Spieler in der Gruppe = bei einer vollen 5er Gruppe erhält man somit 12% weniger Schaden gegen alle Formen von Schadensquellen (auch Magie!!!)
1/1 Überlebensinstinkte = Last Stand für Druiden
1/1 Berserker = Zerfleischen trifft 3 Ziele in Bärform und es bricht Fear.

weitere Talente die gut sind 
3/3 Dickes Fell = mehr Rüstung
3/3 Instinkt der Wildnis = mehr AoE Schaden von Prankenhieb = wichtig für fast alle 5er Inis beim AoE Tanken.
5/5 Naturalist = mehr Schaden
2/2 Meisterlicher Gestaltwandler = mehr Schaden

Beim Gear müsst ihr euch umstellen auf Schurkenleder.

Mit kommenden Patch kann man auch zum Teil auf Ringe und Trinkets mit erhöhten Rüstungswerten verzichten, da diese nicht mehr durch den Bär-Multiplikator erhöht werden. Dafür wird aber der Rüstungsmodifikator des Bären wieder erhöht => man kann ab da, dann endlich die schönen Schurkenringe mit viel Beweglichkeit tragen und ist nicht an die Rüstungsringe gebunden.

Ganz wichtig: Man muss sich zwischen Bärtank und Katze entscheiden. Man kann nicht mehr beides gleichzeitig. Skillt man auf Bär ist man ein sehr guter Tank. Skillt man überwiegend Katze ist man ein DD, aber kein echter Tank mehr.

Wichtig: Im Moment braucht ihr noch Waffen, Trinkets, Ringe, Halsketten und Umhänge mit erhöhten Rüstungswerten, damit ihr ordentlich Tanken könnt. Mit nächstem Patch wird dies abgeändert.


----------



## Maradil (25. November 2008)

ch_Rankath schrieb:


> Macht es also nurnoch Sinn in Raids als Druide zu tanken wenn man mindestens 50% Dodge hat? Ich kann mir sonst nicht vorstellen wie man ihn Effektiv heilen kann.
> 
> Nun frage ich euch : Hat sich was bei Kriegern oder Paladinen geändert? Welche Vorteile haben die beiden Klassen gegenüber einem Feraltank und umgekehrt?
> 
> /discuss



Druide und Pala sind Hybrid - Klassen, klar das die da im Vergleich zu einem Deff Krieger, der nunmal zum tanken da ist, schlechter aussehen. Ich selber spiele einen Deff Krieger, und seit der Umstrukturierung der Talentbäume des Kriegers, bin ich zufrieden wie noch nie mit der Tankskillung. Man hat nun bessere Crowd Control, macht mehr Schaden wodurch mehr Aggro erzeugt wird.

Ergo, willste Tanken mach dir n Krieger ^^


----------



## Kaman (25. November 2008)

Interessant wie oft behauptet wird ein Off Krieger könne nicht vernünftig tanken.
Ich spiele meinen MS seit 2005 und hab mit der Skillung 5er normal und Hero 10er 20er 25er und 40er Bosse und Trash getankt, natürlich nicht jeden Boss und aber ich habe dabei nicht mal ein Schild benutzt. Schadenverringerung ist zwar wichtig, aber Tanken bedeutet hauptsächlich auch Kontrolle.   Leider sind die meisten Spieler zu unkreativ mal was anderes auszuprobieren.


----------



## Monyesak (25. November 2008)

Kaman schrieb:


> Interessant wie oft behauptet wird ein Off Krieger könne nicht vernünftig tanken.
> Ich spiele meinen MS seit 2005 und hab mit der Skillung 5er normal und Hero 10er 20er 25er und 40er Bosse und Trash getankt, natürlich nicht jeden Boss und aber ich habe dabei nicht mal ein Schild benutzt. Schadenverringerung ist zwar wichtig, aber Tanken bedeutet hauptsächlich auch Kontrolle.   Leider sind die meisten Spieler zu unkreativ mal was anderes auszuprobieren.



du kannst was


----------



## Zrthun (25. November 2008)

Oben hab ich was gelesen von der "Druiden-Def-Stance" in der Art 68% Schadensreduzierung durch Rüstung + 12% = 80%. Das ist natürlich falsch wie beim Krieger auch wird das multiplikativ nicht additiv gerechnet. Bei diesem Beispiel wären das dann 1-(0.32*0.88)=0.7184 sprich 71.84% Schadensreduzierung insgesamt bei physischem Schaden.

Desweiteren, wer denkt der Defkrieger macht beim tanken keinen Schaden, lebt in der Vergangenheit. Ich bin noch keine 80 und habe deswegen nicht den Raid-Vergleich mit einem Druiden/Pala/DK, aber in normalen Instanzen haben die DDler beim Trash sowieso Schwierigkeiten vor mir zu sein und bei Singletargets ist der Unterschied nicht mehr so groß wie er mal war.

@Drunkenchip Der Katzenferal wird immernoch ein besserer Tank sein als ein Offkrieger würde ich behaupten. Man könnte natürlich mit Gewalt versuchen die Talente die du genannt hast bei einer Katzenskillung wegzulassen, aber einige werden trotzdem dabei sein.

@Kaman Man kann auch nackt nur mit einer Waffe in der Hand tanken... Die 2H Waffe veringerte im 70er Content deine Rüstung um 5-7k (durch das fehlende Schild) und wenn du im PvP Gear getankt hast frisst du fast jeden Schlag. Da kannst du Kara, Adds bei Maulgar oder vielleicht Lurker tanken, aber dann hörts auch schon auf. Mal ganz davon abgesehen das du damals dann die vollen 15% crushings hattest. Wer sowas macht hat entweder Heiler die unbedingt etwas sehr herausforderndes wollen, oder ist der totale egospieler weil der Schaden so beschissen und unvorhersehbar wird das die Heiler total abkotzen und overheal Standard ist.


----------



## Akium (25. November 2008)

LackyTom schrieb:


> Jede Tankklasse hat seine Vor- und Nachteile, womit für jeden eine gewisse Daseinsberechtigung herrscht!



Genau DAS ist der Punkt...  Jede Klasse hat ihre Daseinsberechtigung und man muss sich eben auf die von Blizz vorgegebene Mechanik einstellen. 

Der Druide war in BC in allen Bereichen Blizzards Liebling, und konnten sich als Heiler , Tank, im PvP , sowie als Katze im Solospiel gut behaupten. 
Im Notfall equippten sich Tank-Bären am Anfang mit erleechtem S1/S2, und kamen damit verdammt gut im PvE zurecht. 
Andere Klassen schauten in die Röhre, und konnten zusehen wie sie klar kamen, bzw  mussten sich schon immer auf die Gegebenheiten einstellen. 
Def-Warries, waren abseits von Raids lahme unbrauchbare Enten, und Multimobtanking war purer Stress... Die ganze Welt schrie nach Paladinen, weils ja so easy going war... 
Während die Druiden allround sich überall beteiligen konnten... 


Nun ist die Mechanik des Druiden etwas verändert, und man bekommt nicht alles fertig serviert in den Schoß gelegt.  Und schon geht das "mimimimi" los.


----------



## Iffadrim (25. November 2008)

Ich habe selbst einen Paladin

um den Paladin als Tank wieder attraktiver zu machen hat Blizzard mit Patch 3.0 es so geändert, dass der Paladin über Stärke und AP tankt
und nicht über Zaubermacht wie vorher.
Da hatte der Paladin das Problem dass er konsequent in INT investieren musste um ausreichend Schaden zu machen.
Jetzt macht der Paladin ausreichend Whitedamage für den Job und zusätzlich kommt der Heiligschaden hinzu.


----------



## phexus (25. November 2008)

dergrossegonzo schrieb:


> Arenaquest in Zul: Streitkolben mit Deff
> 3er Quest Winterfeste: Wurfwaffe mit Deff
> Rüstungen selbstgeschmiedet: mit massig Deff     usw.
> 
> ...


du bist jetzt der 2. oder 3., der dasselbe zu meinem Kommentar schreibt. Langsam reichts, meine Geduld mit euch ist am Ende. Habe ich was geschrieben von "mäh ich habe keine Rüstung?" Nein, ich hab geschrieben: selbst geschmiedet. Habe ich geschrieben "mäh ich hab keine Waffe"? Nein, hab ich nicht. Eure ständigen Wiederholungen: "mach die Quests zu Ende" reichen. Habe ich. Hier mein Arsenallink:
Cazor Da wäre noch einiges zu bimsen - aber wozu? Ich hab knapp 20k HP unbuffed mit 78 und 528 Deffrating. Reicht für alles momentan Erreichbare locker aus.

Der springende Punkt in meiner Ausführung war der, dass Tanks, die noch nachrücken, schlechte Karten haben. Es soll ja noch neue Spieler geben oder Twinks. Also Krieger, die jetzt irgendwann mal die Scherbenwelt fertig machen und dann nach Nordend kommen. Ohne Raidequip. Die sollen dann also die Instanzen farmen. Da werden sich die Heiler freuen. Schaut, wer wird denn noch groß die BC Inis farmen. Diese Tanks werden ein paar blaue Sachen finden in BC aber beim Schmuck hört es dann schon auf. Ringe genauso. Die stehen dann mit dem Ring der Maurerbruderschaft und der Karotte im Heulenden Fjord und finden? Platte mit Crit.


----------



## LackyTom (25. November 2008)

Kaman schrieb:


> Interessant wie oft behauptet wird ein Off Krieger könne nicht vernünftig tanken.
> Ich spiele meinen MS seit 2005 und hab mit der Skillung 5er normal und Hero 10er 20er 25er und 40er Bosse und Trash getankt, natürlich nicht jeden Boss und aber ich habe dabei nicht mal ein Schild benutzt. Schadenverringerung ist zwar wichtig, aber Tanken bedeutet hauptsächlich auch Kontrolle.   Leider sind die meisten Spieler zu unkreativ mal was anderes auszuprobieren.



Entschuldige, aber du glaubst doch wohl selbst nicht das du als Off in 25er Raids getankt hast? Nach Patch 3.0 möglicherweise. Aber vorher glaub ich das weniger. Entweder war Dein Raid dann schon so overpowered das es egal war, aber dennoch fehlen Dir dann noch die wichtigen Tankattribute. Und was nützt dir der beste Spiel Skill wenn dich der erste Crit aus den Socken katapultiert? Off Tank für Adds z.B Karathress, Akama oder diverse Mobs Hyjal ja. In Sunwell hätte dich jedoch schon der Trash übelst verprügelt. Übertreibt nicht immer so mit den Skills. Denn der im Spiel implementierten Physik entgeht auch der beste Spieler nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

"Tanken bedeutet in erster Linie Kontrolle" das ist absolut richtig. Nützt jedoch wenig wenn du nach 3 Schlägen umfällst. Da kannst Du kreativ sein wie Du willst. Wenn keine CCs vorhanden sind und Du mehr als 1 Mob tanken muss, lernst Du als Off sehr schnell deine Grenzen kennen.


----------



## ch_Rankath (25. November 2008)

Der Herr dort labert ein wenig mist wies scheint.

Bosse in Off Skillung in Off Gear getant? Geht wenn man Kreativ ist? 

Ok zeig mir mal wie kreativ du bist wenn dir ein Boss nen 30k Crushing oder 40k Krit reindrückt in deinem Off gear. Du bist instant down.

Ich versteh nich wieso so viele Leute meinen Threads mit ihrem Müll zuspammen zu müssen. So macht diskutieren einfach keinen Spaß.


----------



## Ducmort (25. November 2008)

phexus schrieb:


> Da das Thema alle Tanks einschliesst, ein kurzer Senf von mir:
> 
> ich bin mit meinem Kriegertank auf 78 und habe noch keine Schmuckstücke, keinen Umhang, keine Ringe, keine Schusswaffe für Deffkrieger gefunden. Trage noch 6 Epix aus BC. Rüstung ist durch selbst geschmiedte Sachen ergänzt worden. Was tut nun ein nachrückender Tank? Woher soll er die fehlenden Sachen bekommen? Es ist ja praktisch unmöglich, dass ein neuer Tank, der ja nicht BC raidet, nachrückt. Da gibt es zwar 3 blaue Schmuckitems in BC, die aber ohne Freunde auch schwerlich zu bekommen sind. Und damit bis 80 tanken.. naja. Schaut euch die Drops+Questbelohnungen an, fast alles nur für DDs.


Da gebe ich dir Recht. Es gibt viel zu wenige Tankitems 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Divinavene (25. November 2008)

Auch wenn ich jetzt nur die Seiten 1 und 7 gelesen habe, möchte ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben.

Ich selbst spiele keinen Tank, jedoch mein Freund. Ich heile dafür in Inis (meistens jedenfalls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .)

Um eines vorneweg zu sagen: ich habe damit keine Probleme damit, wen oder was ich heile. Auf der ersten Seite wurde ja schon erwähnt, man solle mal einen Vergleich zw. Dudu Tank und Warri Tank machen. Habe schon beides geheilt und nie große Probleme gehabt. Ich bin nicht mal ein "IMBA" Heal oder so, von der Zaubermacht könnte ich erst jetzt in Hero Inis der Scherbenwelt gehen und dennoch hab ich früher schon in den Heros gezockt: 0 Problemo.

Ich denke, es kommt immer ganz darauf an, wie man tank und ob man das überhaupt kann. Mein Freund hat sich letztens z.B. "erbarmt" BW/BK zu tanken. Nur mit DK's. Seiner Erfahrung nach macht er das nie wieder. Egal in welche Ini wir mit unseren Twinks gehen und ein Todesritter dabei ist, hat mein Freund sehr große Schwierigkeiten die Aggro zu halten. Wobei er früher nie Probleme damit hatte. Das regt ihn total auf, weil unsere Grp wegen dem DK schon öfters mal einen Wipe hatte. Ich als Heal habe die selbe Erfahrung gemacht. Hab 3 DK's und einen Mage durch BK geheilt und alle 3 DK's hielten sich für übelst Imba und ich kam im heilen kaum nach. Ich musste noch nie so viel Mana trinken wie in der Ini und dann haben sich immer alle beschwert, oder haben gar nicht erst auf mich gewartet. Ich habe natürlich auch gegenteiliges erlebt von einem DK. Bisher nur in Nordend. Da hatte der Tank keine Probs die Aggro zu halten. Was auch wieder meine Aussage von grade bestätigt, dass es darauf ankommt wie man tankt und ob man seine Klasse auch beherrscht.

Mir ist jedoch auch etwas negatives bei Palas aufgefallen. Ich habe immer gelernt, einen Pala voll auszuheilen, weil er dadurch Mana gewinnt, was er ja bekanntlich zum Tanken braucht. Aber seit kurzem hab ich das Gefühl, dass das gar nichts mehr nutzt. Ich heil die voll aus, aber mir ist nicht mehr aufgefallen, dass sich sein Manabalken etwas füllte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja, so viel zu meinen Erfahrungen als Heal. ^^


----------



## Ohrensammler (25. November 2008)

Divinavene schrieb:


> Mir ist jedoch auch etwas negatives bei Palas aufgefallen. Ich habe immer gelernt, einen Pala voll auszuheilen, weil er dadurch Mana gewinnt, was er ja bekanntlich zum Tanken braucht. Aber seit kurzem hab ich das Gefühl, dass das gar nichts mehr nutzt. Ich heil die voll aus, aber mir ist nicht mehr aufgefallen, dass sich sein Manabalken etwas füllte.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mit 3.0 hat Blizz die Tank-Palas geändert. Die tanken jetzt nicht mehr vornehmlich über Zaubermacht (Int) sondern über Stärke, also direktem Nahkampfschaden.
Das müsste das erklären 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Divinavene (25. November 2008)

Jepp, Ohrensammler, das erklärt so einiges. ^^

Also kann ich Palas ganz gewöhnlich heilen wie Dudus und Warris auch. Mein Mana bedankt sich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaman (25. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum einen war mir klar das mir die meisten nicht glauben werden, (das höre ich seit ich 2005 Stratholme getankt hab), zum andern habe ich ja dazugeschrieben das ich nicht jeden getankt hab. Ausserdem  hab ich sehr wohl Def Gear mit Krit-Immunität. Ich schrieb ja auch nicht davon das ich immer Off Gear genutzt hätte. Und overpowered ist mein Raid auch nicht, wir sind eher Casual. Dafür spiele ich mit den gleichen Heilern seit Jahren zusammen und die wissen auf was sie sich einlassen.  
Auf was ich rauswollte ist, das man sich nicht immer NUR auf die Mathe oder eingefahrene Spielweisen verlassen sollte. Dann hat man mehr Spass an der Sache.


----------



## ch_Rankath (25. November 2008)

Nun, wir haben gestern mal den Vergleich gemacht. Ich als Druide LvL 76 und ein Krieger aus unserer Gilde auf LvL75. In GunDrak hat jeder von uns eine Mobgruppe gepullt (natürlich die selbe) und wir haben geschaut wie lang jeder von uns ohne Heal überleben kann mit allen Fähigkeiten die uns zur verfügung stehen.

Ich habe einen Rüstungswert von 18.877 und einen HP Pool von 20.122 Life. 
Mein Kriegerfreund hat einen Rüstungswert von 18.434 und einen HP Pool von 18.233 Life.

Ich habe in den 4er Mobgruppen 45 Sek überlebt mit Baumrinde und 30% HP buff. 
Er hat 1 min 21 sek überlebt mit Schildwall und Last Stand.

Dazu muss ich noch sagen das ich durch Skillung Kritimmun bin und er nicht. 

Meiner meinung nach liegt es einfach daran das Krieger Palas durch die Verteidigungswertung die sie sowieso brauchen zusätzlich zu den Itembonusen MISS Parry block und Dodge bekommen. Da nun beim Druiden die Verteidigungsfähigkeit komplett fehlt (weil er nun auf andere Werte gehen muss) und es keine bis wenig Dodge Items gibt ich nur auf 25% Dodge komme und das wars. 

Er hingegen kommt auf einen Gesamtavoidwert von 68% und hat Teilweise noch OffItems an. 

Also vielleicht kommt es euch nur so vor @ heiler aber der Druide ist wesentlich schwerer oben zu halten als ein Tank mit Avoidwerten.


----------



## Caamasi (25. November 2008)

Das mit dem Anfangsequip für Tanks hab ich bei meinem DK erlebt. Ohne die Grundausstattung an Zeugs mit "des Champions" hätte ich nicht mal die Hälfte meines Tankequips zusammen. Die ersten Tankteile gabs für Instanz-Quests. Und ums deutlich zu sagen: richtig, man muss da durch, um die Teile zu kriegen. Erst nach der Instanz kriegt man häppchenweise etwas. Das waren dann 3 Teile. Irgendwann später, entweder in der Drachenöde oder in den Grizzly-Hügeln kam dann eine grüne Tankbrust als Belohnung sowie blaue Hosen. Ab 76 gibts dann bei den Kalu'ak ne Brust. Schilde gibts für Paladine und Krieger auch schon einige. Und die erste Tankwaffe überhaupt gibts für eine Gruppenquest in Zul'Drak. Schmuckstücke Fehlanzeige... ohne das aus der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel hätte ich gar keines. Und einige Teile gibts dann auch erst ab 78 bzw 80 für Ruf oder in Instanzen.
Wer hier große Töne spuckt von wegen ja mit irgendwelcher Plattenscheiße in grün den großen Macker in Instanzen raushängen lassen zu müssen... sorry, aber diese Art großer Sch... ist weder hilfreich noch sonst irgendwie positiv zu sehen. Ich hab als Krieger recht lange getankt und nun auch als DK, und dadurch hab ich ein Gefühl bekommen, ob ich viel oder wenig Schaden reinkrieg. Und ich krieg bei der mageren Ausstattung einfach gut reingerotzt, da kann man sagen was man will.

Wegen DK als DD... ja da hab ich auch schon Erfahrungen gemacht. Man pullt und einer zieht sich im gleichen Augenblick einen mit Todesgriff ran und meint den im Alleingang machen zu müssen. Oder meinen hier Tod und Verfall zum Schaden machen verwenden zu müssen. Die Dinge verbiete ich gleich zu Anfang der Instanz... wer es trotzdem macht, kriegt eine Verwarnung und wird dann gekickt. Da bin ich mittlerweile gnadenlos, weil einige zu blöd sind, das zu kapieren oder ihr Hirn zum denken zu benutzen und sich mal den einzelnen Skills zu befassen.

Edit: hab eben noch gelesen von wegen selbstgebasteltes Zeug. Da gibts ne Menge, aber erstens ist nicht jeder Schmied, und zweitens fängt ein DK mit 1/1 in Bergbau/Schmiedekunst an, so dass man erst in den Anfangsgebieten der normalen Charakteren anfangen müsste mit Erz farmen und dann auch noch schmieden skillen. Ich hatte ehrlich gesagt bis jetzt noch nicht die Nerven dazu.


----------



## Divinavene (25. November 2008)

Caamasi schrieb:


> Wegen DK als DD... ja da hab ich auch schon Erfahrungen gemacht. Man pullt und einer zieht sich im gleichen Augenblick einen mit Todesgriff ran und meint den im Alleingang machen zu müssen. Oder meinen hier Tod und Verfall zum Schaden machen verwenden zu müssen. Die Dinge verbiete ich gleich zu Anfang der Instanz... wer es trotzdem macht, kriegt eine Verwarnung und wird dann gekickt. Da bin ich mittlerweile gnadenlos, weil einige zu blöd sind, das zu kapieren oder ihr Hirn zum denken zu benutzen und sich mal den einzelnen Skills zu befassen.



Genau das meinte ich vorhin. Das hat ständig ein DK gemacht. Als ich hals Heal in der Ini war, haben das alle drei gemacht. Du kannst dir also vorstellen, das ich nicht wusste wen ich zuerst heilen sollte. Hab ich Spieler AB zuerst geheilt, hat sich XY darüber aufgeregt, weil sein Heal zu spät kam. 

Ich selbst hab mir auch angewöhnt Geld dafür zu verlangen, wenn ich wen durch low Inis als Heal bekleite. Es ist nämlich schon vorgekommen, dass es denen egal ist, wenn ich angegriffen werde. Hab auch einen mal als "Warnung" einfach sterben lassen. Manche Spielter sollten echt mehr Rücksicht auf andere Grpmitglieder nehmen.


----------



## Silmarilli (25. November 2008)

Also Zwischenbillanz
Scheiss egal welche Klasse ihr Spielt ... wenn ihr das Deff-Tanken skillen könnt dann macht das weil DD's gibts sowieso schon zu viele *fg*

Nachdem hier Krieger, Paladine, Druiden und seit dem Addon dazugekommen die Eierlegenden VollmilchSchweine kurz DK's genannt allesamt sagen (bis auf den DK weil der kann ja kein vorher-nachher erlebnis haben *fg*) das sich das Tanken zwar verändert hat aber durchwegs zum positiven mit dementsprechender Skillung (auf Tank) und dementsprechenden Equip (Deff-Werte ala Ausdauer und Co.) können wir glaube ich das Thema abschließen.

Jeder Tank .... der von sich überzeugt ist (sonst würd er wohl nicht tanken) wird sagen : Ja ich bin so toll weil .... aber die Klasse XY kann dieses und die Klasse XZ hat jenes das ich auch gerne hätte. Das ist der Punkt .... es sind alles Tanks ... jeder hat seine Besonderheiten - Vorteile - Nachteile usw. das wäre so als wenn man 
Birnen mit Bananen und Kirschen und Sesambrötchen vergleichen würde und versuchen würde alle als Gleichartig zu betrachten. 
sie sind Gleichwertig ... weil banane birne und co machen satt aber alles auf seine art und weise (süss, sauer, mit Kern oder ohne) aber nicht Gleichartig

Und diese lustige Aussage von wegen Krieger is "eigentlich" ja doch nur zum Tanken da WIESO VERDAMMT NOCHMAL LAUFEN DANN GEFÜHLTE 75 % DER KRIEGER ALS OFF-WARRIES UND DD-WARRIES RUM 
wobei ich einen Krieger der sich selbst als Warrie bezeichnet grundsätzlich nicht mitnehme *fg*
Also einerseits behauptet die Kriegerfraktion das se ja doch nur zum tanken da sind andererseits "glauben" se mega mächtig austeilen zu können. hmm klasse verfehlt?

In summe als Heiler DD und Tank (Priester, Jäger, Druide) mag alle Tanks ... die den nötigen Play-Skill haben und genug Int um abschätzen zu können wieviel Mana und HP die Gruppe für den nächsten Pull benötigt ohne das irgendwo stress aufkommt. Weil mir egal welche Ini hauptsach mein Spiele-Abend is chillig *fg*

in diesem Sinne

zum Abschied sag ich leise scheise 

lg Sily

P.S. Edith die Putze hat mal kurz etwas umformuliert....


----------



## Caamasi (25. November 2008)

In der Hinsicht hab ich mich immer mit dem Heiler abgesprochen... wenn ein DK, der nicht tankt oder ein anderer DD meint, pullen zu müssen, haben der Heiler und ich die Füße still gehalten, bis derjenige verreckt ist. Daraufhin gabs noch einen Hinweis, dass er den Mist lassen soll. Und als Heiler sollte man sowieso Fokus auf den Tank haben, und wenn ein Aggro ziehender DD stirbt, hat er eben selbst schuld. Ich hab da dann auch keine weitere Aggro aufgebaut auf den Mob oder gespottet, sondern einfach gelassen.


----------



## Anduris (25. November 2008)

phexus schrieb:


> Da das Thema alle Tanks einschliesst, ein kurzer Senf von mir:
> 
> ich bin mit meinem Kriegertank auf 78 und habe noch keine Schmuckstücke, keinen Umhang, keine Ringe, keine Schusswaffe für Deffkrieger gefunden. Trage noch 6 Epix aus BC. Rüstung ist durch selbst geschmiedte Sachen ergänzt worden. Was tut nun ein nachrückender Tank? Woher soll er die fehlenden Sachen bekommen? Es ist ja praktisch unmöglich, dass ein neuer Tank, der ja nicht BC raidet, nachrückt. Da gibt es zwar 3 blaue Schmuckitems in BC, die aber ohne Freunde auch schwerlich zu bekommen sind. Und damit bis 80 tanken.. naja. Schaut euch die Drops+Questbelohnungen an, fast alles nur für DDs.


Stimme dir vollkommen zu ich hab mit hängen und würgen meinen krieger vor wotlk noch 70gebracht.
Da war nurnoch zeit für ein kara run... somit hatte ich kaum deff zeugs nur das dass ich vom questen bekam...des wiederum is sehr low wie man sich vorstellen kann alsobin ich mit kumpels noch losgezogen um schmuck und hals etc. zu bekommen da sowas meist nie in quests als belohnung steht...

bin nu 75 und hab des zeug immernoch teilweise hab ich sachen aus quests bekommen nur die waren alle für inis die normalen qs geben alle nur dmg equip
wo bleibt die logik die ersten inis bringen auch keine deff sachen hervor so muss man sich alles schmieden lassen und nun hab ich grad mal 15,3k hp unbuffed 

als 70er wäre das respektabel nur ich bin 75, ne ini zu tanken is ziemlich schwer mit dem equip hoffe dort immer auf priester und hexer für mehr ausdauer
sonst kann man das knicken mit ca. 17k live mit befehlsruf

hier mal mein arsenal link zur überzeugung   http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...amp;n=Flashover  finde das echt mager mit den drops
sowie feral druiden die habn echt die a-karte gezogen die fragen im allgemein chat nach tanks für gruppenbosse... sollte iwie geändert werden

MfG  Flashover/Gornash


----------



## Trâvo (25. November 2008)

keen. schrieb:


> rogue kann nerven
> magier wasser/brot/portale machen
> seelensteine/seelenbrunnen/ports
> 
> ...



In der tat gibts Schurken tanks. Ich habe mit meinem Schurken auch schon die Dampfkammern auf Hero getankt. Der Healer muss nur sau gut sein, hatte Glück damals und es war T6 Healer dabei. Dann geht das.
Bzw. bei Maggi gibt es das auch oft, dass das erste Add(ihr wisst schon, die 5 Adds bevor der große böse Drache freigelassen wird) von einem Schurken getankt wird.


----------



## DrunkenChip (25. November 2008)

ch_Rankath schrieb:


> Meiner meinung nach liegt es einfach daran das Krieger Palas durch die Verteidigungswertung die sie sowieso brauchen zusätzlich zu den Itembonusen MISS Parry block und Dodge bekommen. Da nun beim Druiden die Verteidigungsfähigkeit komplett fehlt (weil er nun auf andere Werte gehen muss) und es keine bis wenig Dodge Items gibt ich nur auf 25% Dodge komme und das wars.
> 
> Er hingegen kommt auf einen Gesamtavoidwert von 68% und hat Teilweise noch OffItems an.


Du sollst ja auch kein Dodge-Zeug nehmen. Du sollst weiterhin Beweglichkeit nehmen. Im Gegensatz zur Ausweichwertung gibt Beweglichkeit zusätzlich zum Ausweichen noch Crit + ein wenig Rüstung.



ch_Rankath schrieb:


> Ich habe einen Rüstungswert von 18.877 und einen HP Pool von 20.122 Life.
> Mein Kriegerfreund hat einen Rüstungswert von 18.434 und einen HP Pool von 18.233 Life.
> 
> Ich habe in den 4er Mobgruppen 45 Sek überlebt mit Baumrinde und 30% HP buff.
> Er hat 1 min 21 sek überlebt mit Schildwall und Last Stand.


Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen oder wie?

Baumrinde ist kein Schildwall. Somit müsstest du allein mit Last Stand vergleichen und zu 100% mit den gleichen Mobs. 

Aber wenn ich mir so dein Gear in Armory anschauen und überleg wie dein Tankgear aussieht, braucht man sich nicht zu wundern.

Meine Drudin hat selfbufft ohne nutzen von Trinkets 24k Rüstung, 45% ausweichen und 18k hp mit lvl 72. Ja ist Zeug aus BC-Zeiten.

Ich finde diese Diskussion hier eigentlich nur lästig ... du lässt dir nichts sagen von Spielern die schon ewig Druide spielen und ihn kennen und erst recht lässt du dir nichts sagen von Spielern die lvl 80 sind und schon ein wenig Gear gesammelt haben und erst recht beachtest du nicht, dass das Addon noch nicht mal 2 Wochen draußen ist. Aber dennoch machst im Prinzip auf "MIMIMIMI" der Feraltank ist so schlecht.

Du hast deine Antworten bekommen, aber ignorierst sie. Beim Leveln gibt es immer mal die Situation, dass die eine Klasse/Skillung/Itemausrüstung besser ist als von einer anderen. Wichtig ist doch nur, dass es mit lvl 80 passt und da mach ich mir keine Sorgen. Denn im Gegensatz zu BC-Zeiten skaliert der Feraldruide auch noch wohl in der letzten Raidinstanz. In BC war der Feral Mitte Mount Hyjal/Black Temple an seinem Maximum angelangt und wurde dann extremst von der Sunwell Aura getroffen.

Blizz hat die Mechanik umgebaut, damit der Feral über alle Raidinis skalieren kann wie jede andere Tankklasse auch. Dadurch ist der Feral eben als kleiner Nebeneffekt nicht mehr der Non Plus Ultra Tank in der Levelphase von 70 - 80.

PS: ich spiele Feraldruide seit Mai 2005 und hab schon zu Classiczeiten Raidbosse getankt


----------



## phexus (25. November 2008)

Anduris schrieb:


> ......ich hab mit hängen und würgen meinen krieger vor wotlk noch 70gebracht.
> Da war nurnoch zeit für ein kara run... somit hatte ich kaum deff zeugs nur das dass ich vom questen bekam...des wiederum is sehr low wie man sich vorstellen kann alsobin ich mit kumpels noch losgezogen um schmuck und hals etc. zu bekommen da sowas meist nie in quests als belohnung steht......
> MfG  Flashover/Gornash


Herzlichen Glückwunsch, du hast es eigentlich geschafft. Du hast die Adamantitfigur und den Wachschutz, das Mal des Rabenwächters, Ringe, den Umhang aus HdZ, das ist immerhin etwas, dass du vielen, die nach dir kommen, voraus haben wirst. Schade, dass du den Schmiedeskill oder BB wenigstens noch woweit unten hast. Es gibt nämlich für dich schon einiges Blaues vom Schmied zum ergänzen. Und: geh dringend mal zur Lichtbresche, dort hängt ein Steckbrief, den Boss schaffst du mit nur noch einem. Dann haste ne super Tankwaffe.


----------



## Silmarilli (25. November 2008)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> Vorab sei gesagt, dass ich sicherlich nicht objektiv berichten kann, da ich selbst ein 72er Krieger Tank mein eigen nennen darf.
> 
> Einen Todesritter habe ich bisher auch nicht als wirklich zuverlässige Tankklasse kennen gelernt. Nun lehne ich mich etwas weit aus dem Fenster, da ich es nicht 100% weiß (mein DK wurde nicht älter als 56
> 
> ...




du hast gestern darum gebettelt gesteinigt zu werden
Todesritter hat ab 60 Tod und Verfall was es ihm ziemlich leicht macht mehrere Mobs zu tanken
ab 65 hat er einen Spot mit 8 sekunden CD, nennt sich Dunkler Befehl und hat 20 meter reichweite (zumindest laut wowhead-klasseninfo, mein DK ist leider erst 62)
Weiters kann der Todesritter sich selbst heilen auf alle mögliche und unmögliche art und weise (zumindest mein Blutgeskillter DK) kann das *fg*
Was mich zu der FRaktion an Leuten bringt die der felsenfesten überzeugung sind das man zum tanken auf frost geskillt sein muss.

Man nenne mir bitte Def-Talente aus dem Frostbaum mal abgesehen von zähigkeit in der ersten Reihe das mit 5 Skill-punkten meine rüstung um 15 % erhöht.
War in letzter zeit ziemlich oft mit einem Blut geskillten DK als Tank in instanzen und das war immer ein erfreuliches erlebniss ... den haben wir sogar mit 73 durch Drak Tharon geprügelt *fg* der wußte gar nicht wie ihm geschieht .... die selbstheilung durch Blutrune, Blutwürmer und Blutaura sind heftig, "Wille der Nekropole" wenns mal brenzlig wird usw. find ich da schon viel besser.

lg sily


----------



## Trâvo (25. November 2008)

Anduris schrieb:


> Stimme dir vollkommen zu ich hab mit hängen und würgen meinen krieger vor wotlk noch 70gebracht.
> Da war nurnoch zeit für ein kara run... somit hatte ich kaum deff zeugs nur das dass ich vom questen bekam...des wiederum is sehr low wie man sich vorstellen kann alsobin ich mit kumpels noch losgezogen um schmuck und hals etc. zu bekommen da sowas meist nie in quests als belohnung steht...
> 
> bin nu 75 und hab des zeug immernoch teilweise hab ich sachen aus quests bekommen nur die waren alle für inis die normalen qs geben alle nur dmg equip
> ...



Queste weiter bis level 80 und in den Quests bekommst du gute sachen. Ich hab mit meinem Pala bisher nur gequestet und hatte vor dem Addon kein Tank equip und jetzt tank ich dir auf level 79 schon die 80er inis. Ohne probleme. Nur durch Questreihen(und die müssen bis zum ende gemacht werden) bekommt man gutes Tankequip. Ok, mir fehlen auch noch paar sachen, aber mein Equip kann sich mittlerweile denk ich sehen lassen. Hier mal mein Arsenal link: http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...p;n=K%C3%A2ldor.
Es sind zwar noch DD sachen dabei bzw. ein Schmuckstücl von Level 62 glaub. Aber das bekommt man alles durch questen. Von daher versteh ich nicht, warum sich die Plattenträger aufregen. Wahrscheinlich levelt ihr viel durch Inis gehen und kaum Questen. In Inis gibt es kaum was, dass stimmt. Aber durch quests bekommt man genug.  Die Leder sachen habe ich mir nicht angeschaut, von daher weis ich da nichts zu.


----------



## Sírion-antonidas (25. November 2008)

Ich spiele auch einen mitlerweile 80er Def Krieger , und ich mus sagen , man mus ein wenig umdenken in allen klassen . 
Auch die Def Krieger können spätestens mit 78 ihr T6 in die Tonne Treten , denn auch bei den Platte Tank Items ist alles anders (grob gesehen) , zum einen mus man mit LvL 80 auf eine Vert von 540 kommen , und zum anderen darf man sich nicht an seine max. Black Parry Dodge Werte halten , wo ich auch 70 noch bei ca. 33%/21%/30% war in den Werten , bin ich jetzt auf 80 Zwar auf den 540 Def aber nurnoch bei ca. 20% Dodge / 15% Parry / 17% Block . Aber auch damit lässt sich sehr gut Tanken , Heroic Instanzen und auch Naxx / Obsidian Sanctum waren kein Problem . 
Man mus bedenken es gibt kein Crushing mehr (schaden x 1,5) und auch wenn mal eine Dmg Spitze kommt können die Heiler diese mit einer grossen Heilung gemütlich wieder ausbügeln . 

Wie es bei den anderen Tanks aussieht weiss ich nicht , aber ich denke jede Klasse hat sich etwas umzustellen , zb. Hexer - Willenskraft , Priester - mehr Manareg . 

Insofern würde ich mal einfach sagen ist es für jede Klasse momentan eine Zeit der umstellung und laut Blizzard wurden sowohl der Krieger als auch die Druiden/Paladine und Todesritter so deklariert das jeder eine daseinsberechtigung zum Maintank  hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




So Far 


Thorsten aka Sírion


----------



## Camael69 (25. November 2008)

Ich selbst bin seit einer Weile Jäger, kann also nur Aussagen nur vom Hören/Sagen/Sehen machen, habe aber schon ne Reihe Heros mit Druidentank (öhm eigentlich sogar ausschließlich mit Druiden) gemacht. In TBC war ich im Regelfall Damageleader unserer Raids, in den bislang gespielten Heros war ich mit weitem Abstand 2. hinter... dem Bär! Ich entsinne mich nicht an eine einzige Situation, in der unser Heiler Probleme mit dem Tank hatte. Ich bin keiner der nach nerfs schreit, aber der Tank als Top-DD - das kann nicht gewollt sein!?

Vielleicht wird sich das in den Raids ändern, darüber mach ich mir Gedanken, wenn ich es sehe. Im Augenblick glaube ich das noch nicht. Es sieht wohl so aus, als ob es theoretisch ein downsizing der Tankfähigkeit des Bärs gäbe, ob und wie sich das in der Praxis auswirkt ist fraglich (der aktuelle content scheint sich eh vom Schwierigkeitsgrad im Bereich Weihnachtsgeschenke zu bewegen).


----------



## ch_Rankath (25. November 2008)

Camael69 schrieb:


> Ich selbst bin seit einer Weile Jäger, kann also nur Aussagen nur vom Hören/Sagen/Sehen machen, habe aber schon ne Reihe Heros mit Druidentank (öhm eigentlich sogar ausschließlich mit Druiden) gemacht. In TBC war ich im Regelfall Damageleader unserer Raids, in den bislang gespielten Heros war ich mit weitem Abstand 2. hinter... dem Bär! Ich entsinne mich nicht an eine einzige Situation, in der unser Heiler Probleme mit dem Tank hatte. Ich bin keiner der nach nerfs schreit, aber der Tank als Top-DD - das kann nicht gewollt sein!?
> 
> Vielleicht wird sich das in den Raids ändern, darüber mach ich mir Gedanken, wenn ich es sehe. Im Augenblick glaube ich das noch nicht. Es sieht wohl so aus, als ob es theoretisch ein downsizing der Tankfähigkeit des Bärs gäbe, ob und wie sich das in der Praxis auswirkt ist fraglich (der aktuelle content scheint sich eh vom Schwierigkeitsgrad im Bereich Weihnachtsgeschenke zu bewegen).



Zu den DPS des Bären kann ich dir sagen.. das is nur in 5er Instanzen so. Bei singletarget liegt er wieder weit dahinter. Darauf wärest du auch gekommen wenn du ein wenig nachgedacht hättest bevor du nach einem Nerf schreist.


----------



## Xizon (25. November 2008)

also ich kann auch nicht schimpfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich hab einen protpala 76 u hab genug gute tankrüssi gefunden! 
nur muss ich sagen viel nur über quest! in den inis gibt es am anfang nicht! macht die quest zu den inis da gibt es tolle tanksachen! o längere questreien!!
also ich hab keine prob in inis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  finde es nur schade das es keine palatanksachen mehr gibt!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber ist egal geht so auch!! man muß eben seine klasse spielen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


und zu den dudus--> klar ist es ärgerlich aber einige haben recht ihr seit eben eine MISCHKLASSE!! vergesst das nicht!!


----------



## dergrossegonzo (25. November 2008)

phexus schrieb:


> du bist jetzt der 2. oder 3., der dasselbe zu meinem Kommentar schreibt. Langsam reichts, meine Geduld mit euch ist am Ende. Habe ich was geschrieben von "mäh ich habe keine Rüstung?" Nein, ich hab geschrieben: selbst geschmiedet. Habe ich geschrieben "mäh ich hab keine Waffe"? Nein, hab ich nicht. Eure ständigen Wiederholungen: "mach die Quests zu Ende" reichen. Habe ich. Hier mein Arsenallink:
> Cazor Da wäre noch einiges zu bimsen - aber wozu? Ich hab knapp 20k HP unbuffed mit 78 und 528 Deffrating. Reicht für alles momentan Erreichbare locker aus.
> 
> Der springende Punkt in meiner Ausführung war der, dass Tanks, die noch nachrücken, schlechte Karten haben. Es soll ja noch neue Spieler geben oder Twinks. Also Krieger, die jetzt irgendwann mal die Scherbenwelt fertig machen und dann nach Nordend kommen. Ohne Raidequip. Die sollen dann also die Instanzen farmen. Da werden sich die Heiler freuen. Schaut, wer wird denn noch groß die BC Inis farmen. Diese Tanks werden ein paar blaue Sachen finden in BC aber beim Schmuck hört es dann schon auf. Ringe genauso. Die stehen dann mit dem Ring der Maurerbruderschaft und der Karotte im Heulenden Fjord und finden? Platte mit Crit.




Die Tanks die noch nachrücken haben zumindest den Vorteil sich kein Loch in den Bauch zu ärgern, dass ihre über Monate gesammelten Items
nun so nach und nach in die Tonne wandern.

Euer Problem ist folgendes: ihr wollt in einer Woche wieder komplett in Epic rumroxxorn . Eine gute Ausrüstung sammeln ist und bleibt der Sinn 
in diesem Spiel. Du befindest Dich immer in der WoW-Tretmühle : Items für Instanz XY sammeln, dann verbessern für Raid XZ dann Resi gegen
Feuer, Schatten, Eis sammeln. Dann wieder ein Addon und alles geht von vorne los.

Ich spiele seit Release und habe so einige verbesserung, Nervs und verschlimmbesserungen erleben müssen. Als Krieger war es schon eine Zeit
auch frustrierend das auf einmal Druiden mit Einermillionundetwas Rüstung besser sein sollten, das Paladine besser Gruppen tanken konnten und
das der Krieger nur noch der Ersatztank war. Geschrieben habe ich dazu nie was. Wieso auch, Blizz wird wohl kaum wegen meinem Post was
ändern. Offensichtlich haben die es nach einer Zeit selbst gemerkt. (siehe Patch)

Nochmal: macht alle Quests, geht in die 5er Innis, lernt einen Herstellungsberuf oder kauft den Kram aus dem AH und dann sollte es keine Probleme
geben. Auch neue nicht - wobei das hier nicht das Thema war.

Thema war: Mimimi, mein Dudu kann nicht mehr Tanken. Oder ?  ;-)


----------



## DrunkenChip (25. November 2008)

Anduris schrieb:


> Stimme dir vollkommen zu ich hab mit hängen und würgen meinen krieger vor wotlk noch 70gebracht.
> Da war nurnoch zeit für ein kara run... somit hatte ich kaum deff zeugs nur das dass ich vom questen bekam...des wiederum is sehr low wie man sich vorstellen kann alsobin ich mit kumpels noch losgezogen um schmuck und hals etc. zu bekommen da sowas meist nie in quests als belohnung steht...
> 
> bin nu 75 und hab des zeug immernoch teilweise hab ich sachen aus quests bekommen nur die waren alle für inis die normalen qs geben alle nur dmg equip
> ...


das stimmt, ist aber beim Leveln nicht so das Problem. Gerade die Levelinis sind nicht so, dass man gegen Mobs die 3 Level über einem sind Critimmun sein muss. Sprich man geht doch meist für sein Levelbereich in eine Ini. Gerade als Tank. 

Somit ist der Endgegner generell so max 1 - 2 Level über einem -> man muss nicht unbedingt 5,6% Critreduzierung beim Leveln anstreben und immer haben.



Anduris schrieb:


> sowie feral druiden die habn echt die a-karte gezogen die fragen im allgemein chat nach tanks für gruppenbosse... sollte iwie geändert werden


Das ist absoluter Müll was du schreibst. Gerade Ferals haben es besonders einfach. Man tankt selbst als Neuling mit den Schurkenleder was man beim Leveln bekommt. Klar frisst man dann bissl mehr Schaden als ein Druide der wenigstens eine Tankwaffe mit gut Rüstung hat. Aber dies ändert ja Blizz mit nächstem Patch und bufft die Druiden in der Levelphase.

Desweiteren tankt ein Feraldruide Mobgruppen einfacher als alle anderen Tanks, da er nur die Mobs vor sich haben muss und Prankenhieb spamt. Muss ja tierisch schwer sein eine Taste drücken zu können und wenn sich doch mal ein Mob hintern einem Befindet den Rückwärtsgang einlegen zu müssen. Sprich für AoE tanken brauch ich als Druide 2 Tasten ... Man ist das imba schwer ... das muss generft werden damit ich neben Kaffeetrinken, Fernsehgucken, TS-rumalbern, endlich noch was zu essen mir in den Mundschieben kann, denn dann funktioniert es wirklich das ich mir ein Pendel mit Feder + Stab am Ende der Schnur baue und dieses einfach nur noch hoch und runter pendeln lasse, damit es die eine nötige Taste drückt.

Frag mal einen Todesritter wie der AoE tankt. ... Ach nee ... warte, dass erklär ich dir mal, da ich als Twink einen Todesrittertank spiele.

Zunächst muss ich den ersten Mob mit Krankheiten versehen, damit ich die anderen anstecken kann.

=> Pull
=> Eisige Berührung
=> Seuchenstoß
=> wenn die Mobs alle da sind Tod und Verfall
=> Pestilenz um die Krankheiten vom ersten Mob auf die anderen zu Übertragen ... aber Vorsicht man kann damit noch weitere Pullen
=> Siedendes Blut = alle Krankheiten ausbrechen lassen auf allen Mobs die Krankheiten haben

von hier an geht es mit Eisiger Berührung wieder von vorn los.

Wieviel Tasten musst du als Krieger drücken zum AoE-Tanken.

3 waren es ich glaube
- Schockwelle
- Donnerknall
- Spalten


----------



## DrunkenChip (25. November 2008)

phexus schrieb:


> du bist jetzt der 2. oder 3., der dasselbe zu meinem Kommentar schreibt. Langsam reichts, meine Geduld mit euch ist am Ende. Habe ich was geschrieben von "mäh ich habe keine Rüstung?" Nein, ich hab geschrieben: selbst geschmiedet. Habe ich geschrieben "mäh ich hab keine Waffe"? Nein, hab ich nicht. Eure ständigen Wiederholungen: "mach die Quests zu Ende" reichen. Habe ich. Hier mein Arsenallink:
> Cazor Da wäre noch einiges zu bimsen - aber wozu? Ich hab knapp 20k HP unbuffed mit 78 und 528 Deffrating. Reicht für alles momentan Erreichbare locker aus.
> 
> Der springende Punkt in meiner Ausführung war der, dass Tanks, die noch nachrücken, schlechte Karten haben. Es soll ja noch neue Spieler geben oder Twinks. Also Krieger, die jetzt irgendwann mal die Scherbenwelt fertig machen und dann nach Nordend kommen. Ohne Raidequip. Die sollen dann also die Instanzen farmen. Da werden sich die Heiler freuen. Schaut, wer wird denn noch groß die BC Inis farmen. Diese Tanks werden ein paar blaue Sachen finden in BC aber beim Schmuck hört es dann schon auf. Ringe genauso. Die stehen dann mit dem Ring der Maurerbruderschaft und der Karotte im Heulenden Fjord und finden? Platte mit Crit.


Ganz einfach so wie ich es mit meinem Todesritter gemacht habe. Ich frage einen Freundlichen Schmied in meiner Gilde ob er mir nicht das Tankset basteln kann. Schwupps ca 40 Kobalterz später hatte ich eine komplette Tankausrüstung für Todesritter mit lvl 70.
Als Paladin und Krieger kann man die gleichen Teile tragen. Zusätzlich kann dieser Schmied dir aber auch noch ein gutes Tankschild bauen. Eine Einhandwaffe mit Ausdauer bekommst zumindest auf Allieseite in der Tundra wie auch im Fjord bei den ersten Quests. 

Als Feraldruide lässt man sich von einem Lederverarbeitungskundigen halt sich da Teile basteln und siehe da man hat schon recht gutes Ledergear + das man eh Critimmun über Skillung ist, hat man somit innerhalb von ca 30 - 45 Minuten seinen Char (egal ob Krieger, Paladin, Todesritter oder Druide) zu einem guten Tank gemacht.

Wer jetzt kommt und sagt das stimmt nicht, der soll in die nächste Ecke seines Zimmers gehen und sich da ausheulen.

Ich bin Burg Utgarde mit einem Gildenkollegen gewesen. Lvl 70 Krieger mit eben den gecrafteten Sachen die ich oben genannt habe. Ging wunderbar ... Endboss ist eh nur lvl 71 oder 72. Die nächste Runde war ich mit Todesritter drin, der nicht mal auf Tank geskillt war. Ebenso mit dem gecrafteten Gear. Ging auch wunderbar. Ergebnis: beide hatten die Questtankkette die es nach der Ini gibt.

Nexus klappt auch, wenn man die Tundra soweit durchgequestet hat, denn da gibt es auch noch das eine oder andere Item was gut ist (Schilde, Waffen, Ringe, Halskette und das eine oder andere Rüstungsteil)


----------



## Sammies (25. November 2008)

ch_Rankath schrieb:


> Nun frage ich euch : Hat sich was bei Kriegern oder Paladinen geändert?



Naja wenn ein Tankpala mehr DPS raushaut als ein T5 Firemage & ein Destro Warlock zusammen läuft doch irgendwie was falsch.....
Ja Ja ich weis jetzt was kommt mimimi aber ich beschwere mich nicht da drüber ich sag nur so wie es ist.
Ich sag nur gebt dem Pala noch Wucherwurzel und Mondfeuer/Feenfeuer und er ist die Perfekte All-in-One Klasse xDDDDD


----------



## phexus (25. November 2008)

DrunkenChip schrieb:


> Ganz einfach so wie ich es mit meinem Todesritter gemacht habe. Ich frage einen Freundlichen Schmied in meiner Gilde ob er mir nicht das Tankset basteln kann. Schwupps ca 40 Kobalterz später hatte ich eine komplette Tankausrüstung für Todesritter mit lvl 70.........


Du hast auch nicht gelesen, was ich geschrieben hab, warum quotest mich dann?


----------



## Nightpaladin (25. November 2008)

also ich weiss net war gestern und vorgestern naxx mit bären main tank der hat 55 k life und  so viel schaden friester auch nicht

und der 2 tank ist nen pala der hat grad mal 25 k life  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das kommt erst noch alles geh heros spielen da dropt genug  deff zeug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



normalen inis z.b turm ug da dropt viel deff und in hdz4 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur als tipp


----------



## picollo0071 (25. November 2008)

Nightpaladin schrieb:


> also ich weiss net war gestern und vorgestern naxx mit bären main tank der hat 55 k life und  so viel schaden friester auch nicht


Hast du dazu nen Arsenal Link?
Nicht, dass ichs dir nicht glauben würde, aber der würde mich mal echt interessieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel


----------



## DrunkenChip (25. November 2008)

phexus schrieb:


> Du hast auch nicht gelesen, was ich geschrieben hab, warum quotest mich dann?


Ich habe genau auf das geantwortet wo du nur "MIMIMIMIMIMIMIMI" gemacht hast. Nämlich was ist mit Spielern die erst aus der Scherbenwelt kommen und kein Raidequip haben.

GANZ EINFACH ... lies meinen Post. 

Nochmal für dich ganz kurz. Lasst euch von einem Schmied oder Lederverarbeiter die ersten Teile für lvl 70 basteln und TADAA ihr habt ein Tank/DD-Set oder was auch immer, was locker für die ersten Instanzen reicht. Über die ersten Quests (die man übrigens schon mit lvl 68 machen kann) bekommt man den Rest.

=> es spricht absolut nichts dagegen mit lvl 68 nach Nordend aufzubrechen und da schon zu questen und sich die benötigten Rohstoffe für die ersten Tanksets zusammenzufarmen um dann mit lvl 70 sofort als Tank in Nordend durchzustarten.

PS: Die Spieler die durch die Scherbenwelt gelevelt haben, mussten doch auch irgendwie Inis machen. Da hast du das selbe Problem wie mit Nordend. Sprich beim Leveln gibt es nicht soviel Tankzeug. => Tankgear kam auch nur über Schmiede und Lederverarbeiter bzw. Auktionshaus

Also .... ihr stellt euch an als hätte man euch den Lolli weggenommen. Null Flexibilität und nicht mal über den Tellerrand schauen um zu erkennen, dass es einfache Möglichkeiten gibt um die Probleme zu lösen. Einfacher als je zuvor.


----------



## Dark2Devil (25. November 2008)

sry für OFFTOPIC ABER

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <-- IS NUR ZU GEIL


----------



## Nightpaladin (25. November 2008)

http://armory.wow-europe.com/character-she...s&n=Mentori

büdde


----------



## Knochenkotzer (25. November 2008)

Also meine Troll Kriegerin ist gestern frisch 70 geworden. Ich hab ihr von einem Schmied das grüne Defensive Zeugs machen lassen und habe ihr ein random Schwert für Stufe 68 sowie ein random Schild angezogen. 

Ihre Werte sind nun unbuffed:

* Health: 12524
* Armor: 13196
* Defense: 497
* Dodge: 17.78%
* Parry: 15.44%
* Block: 17.4%

Das tanken in Burg Utgarde ging locker flockig. Ich war in der Gruppe mit einem 71 & 72 Todesritter und einer 70 Magierin. Als Heiler diente uns ein 75 Druide. Es wurde solange gepullt bis die Magierin kein Mana mehr hatte. Die Todesritter durften mir immer die Caster mit dem Todesgriff? holen. Dann musste ich nur kurz die Aggro von den Castern übernehmen und gut ist.

Wenn man die Leute vorher kurz einweist funktioniert das eigentlich recht gut. 

Mit 75-76 werde ich mir das blaue Set von einem Schmied herstellen lassen. 

Also mein Start in WotLK war bisher sehr Einsteiger freundlich. 


Ich glaube das einige Spieler sich erst an die neuen Mechanismen ihrer Klasse gewöhnen müssen. Und wenn dann mal nicht so funktioniert wie es soll ist es natürlich einfacher rumzuheulen als zu analysieren warum etwas nicht klappt. Dazu kommt das man noch abwarten sollte was das Endgame bringt. Viele Klassen skalieren erst so richtig mit guten Equip und andere Klassen skalieren halt schon etwas früher mit nicht so gutem Equip.


----------



## Kayano (25. November 2008)

Was sich hier manche aufregen... ich finds echt witzig.
Ich versteh nicht warum grade Druiden rumheulen.
Ich kam mit meinem voll t6 equippten Krieger nach Nordend, wurde 80 und durfte mich erst mal mit der Critimmunität auseinandersetzen, was den Druide schonmal am Arsch vorbeigeht. Mein ganzes t6 war Crap und ich bin in rare Items geschlüpft nur um den heiler zu entlasten. Diesen Itemstand erreicht jeder Huso, das is das traurige. Und dann auch noch aufregen... sobald du Critimmun bist kannst du jede Hero tanken, ohne Probleme. Als ich das erste mal in hdz4 hero war hatte ich crappige werte von 15% dodge, 15% parry und 16% block, aber ich war critimmun. Die Ini ging ganz ok voran, aber der Heiler musst sich halt den Arsch aufreißen um mich am Leben zu halten.
Kümmert euch auf 80 um Equip, um euren Char, schaut dass ihr mit genügend Verzauberungen alles aus ihm rauskitzelt und heult nicht rum. Nur weil n paar meinen, ihre Klasse wurde ja SOOOOOOOO *heul schluchz wein* generft wird Blizzard nichts an den Klassen ändern. Findet euch damit ab oder spielt ne andere Klasse.
Und zum Thema Leben, der Druide hatte, hat udn wird immer mehr Leben haben als ein Deffkrieger. Juhu. Ich hab unbuffed 23,5k life in blauem Equip, mein Tankkollege der Druide 30k. Und wer seinen Char pflegt hat auch ansonsten nette Werte. Warum ihr grade jetzt anfangt zu heulen, dass ihr nicht blocken und parrieren könnt frag ich mich eh... Druiden sind seit BC erst zu richtigen Tank geworden also SEID FROH. Davor wurdet ihr nichmal mim Arsch angeschaut wnen ihr nicht resto wart.
Ach und was das Geschwafel vonwegen "Druide is ne Hybridklasse" anbelangt habt ihr euch wohl den Druidenbaum nicht mehr angeschaut. Momentan müssen sich Druiden nämlich zwischen Katze und Bär entscheiden und sind je nach Skillung reiner DD oder reiner Tank, ein auf Tank gespeccter Druide in Katzenform macht nämlich so viel Dmg wie n resto Druid in Katzenform. Da macht n Defftank ja inzwischen x mal mehr.

Achso, damit ich nicht nur flame mal noch zu meinen Erfahrungen seit ich 80 bin.

Es macht DERBST fun nen Defftank zu spielen. Blizzard hat sich geile Skills ausgedacht um uns das tanken zu erleichtern, es aber auch spannender zu machen. Zum Thema "Was für tolle neue Skills habt ihr bekommen" kann ich nur sagen Shockwave = porno, Bis an die Zähne bewaffnet rockt, mit Kriegstreiber haben sie sich was tolles für Tanks ausgedacht (Druide lässt Grüßen) und Wachsamkeit ftw!

So. Jetzt dürft ihr wieder weinen und flamen.

PS: Kümmert euch um euer scheiß Deffcap ihr BUHNS die ihr noch im crap t6 rumlauft und euch wundert warum ihr so viel schaden fresst. Hirn einschalten.
PPS: Nonhero Inies sind im Vergleich zu den neuen Heroinies Pustekuchen, da kannst grün equipped tanken.


----------



## Aeny (25. November 2008)

Nur mal zur Info für alle...

Ich spiele einen Prot Pala und einen Deff Warri... Beide hatten ihre absoluten Vorteile. Passive Crush immunität usw... Mitlerweile sind sie beide fast gleich und was man im Endeffekt spielt ist eigentlich egal... Jede Klasse ( Krieger / Paladin / Druide / Todesritter ) kann im Endeffekt einen Boss z.b. Naxxramas tanken. Einige haben leichte Vorteile bei Boss X, dafür andere bei Boss Y.

Z.b. Maexxna... Dem 6 sek Stun, den normalerweise der gesamte Raid erleidet kann niemand entgehen, ausser ein Paladin der "Divine Intervention" laufen hat... Er benutzt es, verliert die aggro... entgeht dem Effekt... klickt es danach weg und kann frei agieren und sich durch zünden von trinkets , flasks etc... oder aktivieren von "holy Shield" wieder ( wenn es das equip zulässt ) Passiv crushimmun machen. Dann gibt es Bosse wie Flickwerk, wo ein Druide göttlich ist... Flickwerk standartangriff alle 2,5 s besteht daraus, dass er ca 55.000 k physischen Schaden macht, dem ein Druide durch besseren Absorb ( Rüstungswert ) und höhere HP weltklasse entgegenwirken kann... Bei einem normalen Plattenträger kommen da ca 15k Schaden pro schlag an... beim Druiden mit gleichem Equipstand nur ca. 10k was eine echte Erleichterung für die Heiler ist...

Im Endeffekt muss einem der Char Spass machen und alle Tanks sind gleich... Und derjenige der sagt, dass er nach dem BC Nerf in einer heroic unheilbaren Schaden erleidet... der konnte vor den Druidenänderungen und vor dem BC Nerf nichtmal ne normale 70. Ini tanken.

Ich habe vor einiger Zeit mal im US Forum eine Statistik gepostet, welche von uns in der Beta erarbeitet wurde... betreffend Tank ( lvl 80 premades / also gleicher Equip stand )
Ich mache die auch mal für euch hier zugänglich... unter verschiedenen Gesichtspunkten....

Der Vergleich zwischen allen 4 Tank Klassen...

Avoidance... Wie lange ein Char... rein durch seine Evade/Parry/Block Wertung überlebt...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Raw... Wie lange ein Char... rein durch seine Hitpoints überlebt... ( 0 Avoidance )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun mal der direkte Vergleich zwischen Paladin und Krieger....

Avoidance... Wie lange ein Char... rein durch seine Evade/Parry/Block Wertung überlebt...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Raw... Wie lange ein Char... rein durch seine Hitpoints überlebt... ( 0 Avoidance )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




lg Aeny

PS: Wer irgendwelche Fragen oder so hat... Einfach /whisper me...


----------



## LeetoN2k (25. November 2008)

Naja bin jetzt fast 80 und habe mich schon viel Zeug mit Defwertung für meinen Krieger besorgt. Mit Level70 war ich auf 20+% und Critimmun. Jetzt habe ich nurnoch 14-15% bei allen und bin nicht Critimmun.. Total schwachsinnig.. -.-


----------



## Huntêr1982 (25. November 2008)

ch_Rankath schrieb:


> So, hab mir mal ein wenig Infos geholt was die herstellbaren Items angeht.
> 
> Für Druiden ist tatsächlich NUR katzenequip dabei. Also viel Agi , bissl Stamina und Krit und AP genau wie auf den T7-Sets. Scheint als wolle Blizzard den Druidentank nicht mehr.
> 
> ...




Scheint allerdings so zu sein wir feral druiden sind mal wieder voll am arsch was das angeht ich wollte gestern meine erste 80er hero tanken, soweit ging das auch ganz gut bis zum ersten boss nach 4 schlägen in ich umgekippt als wäre ich ohne equip unterwegs, ok das was ich trage mag nicht das beste sein aber es sollte eigentlich schon reichen um iwo mit heros anzufangen.

Eigenlich bleibt da nur eins^^:

Danke Blizz für eure ziemlich dämliche idee die dudus so runterzuschrauben das man sie schon bald garnichtmehr mitnehmen will egal wohin es gehen soll, ihr wolltet die tanks anpassen das sie ziemlich gleich im tanken sind...nunja mit dem anpassen habt ihr es nicht geschafft und die druiden sind mal wieder die gearschten und sind meistens nur die letzte wahl was tanks angeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aeny (25. November 2008)

LeetoN2k schrieb:


> Naja bin jetzt fast 80 und habe mich schon viel Zeug mit Defwertung für meinen Krieger besorgt. Mit Level70 war ich auf 20+% und Critimmun. Jetzt habe ich nurnoch 14-15% bei allen und bin nicht Critimmun.. Total schwachsinnig.. -.-




Critimmun wird mit lvl 80 nochmal nen Thema... Für alle Instanzen bis zu den normalen 80. reicht nen Off Tank... die müssen nicht von nem reinen Tank gelegt werden...

Du brauchtest bisher 490 Verteidigung für Critimmunität... wobei 2,384 Punkte Def Rating ( Verteidigugnswertung ) 1 Punkt Verteidigung ergaben...

Mit lvl 80 sind das dann 540 Verteidigung für Critimmunität... wobei 689 Def Rating benötigt werden... da nur noch alle 4,932 Punkte Def Rating 1 Punkt Verteidigung erteilt wird...

lg Aeny


----------



## Caamasi (25. November 2008)

Laut deinen Diagrammen wird der DK also ein Avoid-Monster sein, aber mit den kleinsten HP-Puffer? Irgendwie glaub ich das nicht so wirklich...


----------



## Aeny (25. November 2008)

Caamasi schrieb:


> Laut deinen Diagrammen wird der DK also ein Avoid-Monster sein, aber mit den kleinsten HP-Puffer? Irgendwie glaub ich das nicht so wirklich...



Kannste ruhig glauben ^^ wenn es eins ist, was ich wirklich gerne mache in dem Spiel, dann ist es tanken... Sowohl spielerisch als auch rein rechnerisch auf dem papier, was Aggroaufbau etc... angeht...

lg Aeny

PS: Aber es gibt halt Gründe, warum ich das normalerweise in US Foren poste... Dort wird nicht direkt angezweifelt... Sondern man schaut es sich an.... lässt es sich durch den Kopf gehen oder testet selber mal...


----------



## Dragonfire64 (25. November 2008)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> Vorab sei gesagt, dass ich sicherlich nicht objektiv berichten kann, da ich selbst ein 72er Krieger Tank mein eigen nennen darf.
> 
> Ich finde es persönlich gut, dass der Druide nun offenbar etwas an Tank-Potenzial verloren hat (kann ich nur annehmen aufgrund der Schilderungen hier, da ich selber keinen Dudu habe). Denn ein Druide ist im Gegensatz zu einem Def-Krieger immernoch eine Hybrid-Klasse. Egal wie sehr der Druide sich auch dem Tanken verschreit, er ist und bleibt eine Hybrid-Klasse und sollte demnach auch das Tanken nicht so gut beherrschen wie ein reiner Def-Krieger. Denn der Def-Krieger ist wirklich zu 100% auf Tanken ausgerichtet. Die Talente, Rüstung, Grundfertigkeiten...alles rein auf das Tanken ausgerichtet und ohne die Option zu haben schnell mal zu healen o.ä. Gleich verhält es sich mit dem Paladin.
> 
> ...



Ich BIN DK-Tank halte recht gut aus da Frost-Skillung und der DK ist sehr wohl mit dem Krieger zu vergleichen, er hat (bis jetzt lvl 68) noch keinen massenspott aber einen passiven fear bekommt man mit der fähogkeit lichtritter der zusätzlich ne chance besitzt ein ziel in angst und schrecken zu setzen, Spott´s hast du so 2. Der Spott wie du ihn vom krieger kennst heisst Dunkler Befehl, macht genau das selbe, 20 meter reichweite 8 Sekunden CD zudem hat man von ANfang an Todesgriff 30 Meter Reichweite 30 Sekunden CD ungeskillt als unholy 15 sekunden cd, etwas wie rache und blturausch besitzt man auch, death and decay besitzt er als ersatz für die weihe, ich würde sagen der DK ist zwischen Pala und Krieger anzusiedeln nur halt ohne Schild (was er aber mit nen guten 2ten Einhand auch nich braucht. Ich hoffe das hier auch mögliche DK-DD´s lesen DAS TODESGRIFF SPOTTET! Weil das ist so ziemlich das nervigste wenn die leute nich wissen was ihre skills eigentlich machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hatte selber alle 3 Tankklassen Protpala war damals langweilig dennoch gut für Gruppen, der Krieger schön wenn man mt war aber solo fürn arsch -.-, den Druiden hab ich sogar nach 3.0 noch als tank gespielt gehabt bis ich meinen dk zum einzigen und alleinigen main gemacht hab (als tank, nich dd =D) und der TE hat vllt falsch geskillt oder was weiss ich, aber du bekommst in einer gruppe 15% weniger schaden! was willst du mehr? du hast zwar nur einen avoidance wert (dodge+mit def auch+miss) aber sei doch froh das du endlich auch schaden gegen caster absorbierst, der einzige der dich um genau 1% schlägt ist der krieger mit 16% gegen zauber (10%def-stance+6% geskillt) Also besorg dir das richtige equip dann wirste dein bärchen lieben, nach meiner erfahrung und da ich den druiden auch gespielt hab wo er ausschliesslich heiler war und die bärenform nur zum spotten da war und ich ihn eigentlich nur nich mehr gemocht hab weil die bärenform an sich über 1 1/2 Jahre echt schrecklich is o.o (konnte den bärenarsch net mehr sehn^^) hat er einen push, keinen nerf bekommen, da du nun komplett je nach rüstung auf stamina gehn kannst, wenn dus richtig machst kannst du mit deinem hp polster immer noch mt´s einholen. Und wenn dus nich glaubst dann tank mal TdM Hero mit grünem equip auf genau 70, glaub mir es ist möglich und das war es damals nicht als druide! Weil dir einfach der minusschaden auf Casts gefehlt hat. Und wie gesagt wenn du nur so halb auf Bär skillst z.B. bist du ein nichts, wenn du wirklich tanken willst solltest du auch alles in wilder kampf packen, bis auf ein paar punkte in resto die man einfach braucht / die nützlich sind.

Edith schrie grad noch ZUM TE, das du als dudu nun auch Mungo auf der waffe haben kannst was du auch tun solltest denn mungo bem druiden, woohoo da wirst dich drüber freun, hol dir ne ordentliche waffe und dann mungo drauf und dann haste deinen dudu sicher wieder lieb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine persönliche Meinung ist übrigens das sies wirklich gut gebalanced haben, jede und zwar wirklich jede tankklasse hat gegenüber der anderen vor und nachteile und das macht die sache intressant, ich finde das keiner verloren hat ohne jetzt hier mathematische aufrechnungen der avoidance und des absorbs machen zu wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffe konnte helfen

MfG
Drago


----------



## Dark2Devil (25. November 2008)

Nightpaladin schrieb:


> http://armory.wow-europe.com/character-she...s&n=Mentori
> 
> büdde



ENTWEDER ich hab nen bug oder der hat auf armschienen ne verzauberung mit +90 ausdauer ? oO


----------



## Silmarilli (25. November 2008)

Huntêr1982 schrieb:


> Scheint allerdings so zu sein wir feral druiden sind mal wieder voll am arsch was das angeht ich wollte gestern meine erste 80er hero tanken, soweit ging das auch ganz gut bis zum ersten boss nach 4 schlägen in ich umgekippt als wäre ich ohne equip unterwegs, ok das was ich trage mag nicht das beste sein aber es sollte eigentlich schon reichen um iwo mit heros anzufangen.
> 
> Eigenlich bleibt da nur eins^^:
> 
> ...



öhm hero is nich gleich hero und wie lange warst du in den normalen 80ern unterwegs um dir blue80er equip zu besorgen? Ich habe bisher von jedem Bärentank zu hören bekommen wie easy die neuen heros sind also irgendwo is da der wurm drinne *sucht den blutwurm*


----------



## keen. (25. November 2008)

Dark2Devil schrieb:


> ENTWEDER ich hab nen bug oder der hat auf armschienen ne verzauberung mit +90 ausdauer ? oO




ne stimmt schon, als lederer oder schneider kann man mittlerweile sich selbst sachen verbessern (ähnlich den ringverzauberungen als enchanter).
und die sind nich ohne :90ausdauer 116ap~ usw


----------



## Spyc (25. November 2008)

Paladine sind nach wie vor die besten Tanks,
ich finde in Instanzen/Raids können da Krieger und Todesritter nicht mithalten.

Wer einen Paladin spielen kann der wird gleicher Meinung sein.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Spyc


----------



## Dark2Devil (25. November 2008)

Spyc schrieb:


> Paladine sind nach wie vor die besten Tanks,
> ich finde in Instanzen/Raids können da Krieger und Todesritter nicht mithalten.
> 
> Wer einen Paladin spielen kann der wird gleicher Meinung sein.
> ...



Ich spiele einen und in Situationen ist der Krieger besser und anderen der Druide und wieder Anderen der DK weil caster tanken als pala ist SCHEIßE ohne spellreflect oder schildschlag etc.

Druiden sind gut bei mobs die feste zuhauen weil die absorbtion hoch ist

und DK kann ich atm noch nicht sagen


----------



## Aeny (25. November 2008)

Dark2Devil schrieb:


> Ich spiele einen und in Situationen ist der Krieger besser und anderen der Druide und wieder Anderen der DK weil caster tanken als pala ist SCHEIßE ohne spellreflect oder schildschlag etc.
> 
> Druiden sind gut bei mobs die feste zuhauen weil die absorbtion hoch ist
> 
> und DK kann ich atm noch nicht sagen



wahre Worte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kann dem nur beipflichten...


----------



## Dragonfire64 (25. November 2008)

DrunkenChip schrieb:


> das stimmt, ist aber beim Leveln nicht so das Problem. Gerade die Levelinis sind nicht so, dass man gegen Mobs die 3 Level über einem sind Critimmun sein muss. Sprich man geht doch meist für sein Levelbereich in eine Ini. Gerade als Tank.
> 
> Somit ist der Endgegner generell so max 1 - 2 Level über einem -> man muss nicht unbedingt 5,6% Critreduzierung beim Leveln anstreben und immer haben.
> 
> ...



Ansich richtig, aber eigentlich wenn man viel aushalten will machste Frost da sieht die Rota so aus:

-> Eisige Berührung (löst Frostfieber aus)
-> Pestilenz (Frostfieber auf alle mobs verbreiten)
-> Heulende Böe (erst jetzt zünden da es doppelten schaden auf kranken zielen macht)
-> 2 mal Siedendes Blut um die blutrunen aufzulösen und 10% Parry über blutskill zu bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ich aber damit sagen will: Death and decay (Tod und verfall) machst du NUR und ausschliesslich wenn der heiler zu viel schiss hatte und sofort wie n bekloppter overhealt er kann eigentlich auch nur dann aggro bekommen^^ ansonsten kann ich nur empfehlen D&D als absoluten notfallknopf zu nutzen weil die runen sind einfach zu teuer für den spell...Wollt ich nur sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


LG
Drago


----------



## Silmarilli (25. November 2008)

Dark2Devil schrieb:


> ENTWEDER ich hab nen bug oder der hat auf armschienen ne verzauberung mit +90 ausdauer ? oO


http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=57690

doch das gibts ^^ lederverarbeitung ftw :-)


----------



## Wenya01 (25. November 2008)

Alo ich spiele auch einen Tank-Bär und kann mich überhaupt gar nicht beschweren.
Die neuen Talente, du kannst massig skillen um den Rüstungsverlust auzugleichen, sind nur gut.
Auch kann man nun auf Verteidigungswertung verzichten, welches dir für andere Atribute platz verschaft.
Alles in allem tankt der Bär nicht schlechter als vorher und schaden hat er auch hinzugewonnen. Was will man mehr?

Der Verlust von manchen Rüstungsteilen und den Rüstungswerten konnte ich nicht spüren, also was den Schaden den ich nahm anging.

Der Bär hat nichts verloren, was ihn schwächen würde und er kann durchaus noch überall gut tanken, wie seine Kollegen im übrigen auch.

Dieses wer ist der Bessere hinkt immer ein wenig, denn jede Klasse hat seine Stärken und ist dem anderen in gewissen Umständen überlegen/unterlegen.

Der Paladin hat seine Stärken wie auch schwächen, der Krieger ebenfalls sowie eben auch der Bär. Jedoch liegt manches eben auch an der Spielweise, der Skilung und nicht zuletzt
an der eigenen Einstellung.

Mein Bär ist jedenfalls supergut...... nach meiner Spielweise, meiner Skillung und meiner Einstellung. Das Feadback welches ich von Gruppen bekomme ist durchweg positive. Ich kann also nicht klagen.
Bei dem derzeitigen Stand gehe ich davon aus das der Bär auch in den Schlachtzügen wieder überall mithalten kann.


----------



## Dark2Devil (25. November 2008)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=57690
> 
> doch das gibts ^^ lederverarbeitung ftw :-)



jo xD hab mich noch nicht mit allen berufen auseinander gesetzt atm hätte ich dan gerne

bb = +hp
juwe = 48ausdauer steine
lederer = 90ausdauer
schmied = sockelpunkte

aber leider geht das nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caamasi (25. November 2008)

Aeny schrieb:


> Kannste ruhig glauben ^^ wenn es eins ist, was ich wirklich gerne mache in dem Spiel, dann ist es tanken... Sowohl spielerisch als auch rein rechnerisch auf dem papier, was Aggroaufbau etc... angeht...
> 
> lg Aeny
> 
> PS: Aber es gibt halt Gründe, warum ich das normalerweise in US Foren poste... Dort wird nicht direkt angezweifelt... Sondern man schaut es sich an.... lässt es sich durch den Kopf gehen oder testet selber mal...



Also gut, dann nehmen wir das mal auseinander.

Basis-HP von Krieger und DK wird grob übern Daumen gepeilt wohl die gleiche sein, zumindest in einem ähnlichen Bereich. Wer da genaue Zahlen hat, möge diese bitte posten. Equiptechnisch tragen im Prinzip beide das gleiche, wenn man mal davon absieht, dass Zeugs mit Blockwert und Wertung fürn DK nicht interessant ist. Da diese Itempunkte für anderes zur Verfügung stehen, ist es wahrscheinlich, dass der eine oder andere Punkt in Ausdauer landet, aber im groben wird sich auch hier nicht viel unterscheiden. Der einzige Unterschied ist, dass wohl ein Schild noch mehr Ausdauer hat als eine zweite Tankwaffe. Ein DK hat im Normalfall in etwa gleichen Rüstungswert wie ein Krieger, Frostpräsenz und Frostskillung sowie Def-Skillung vorausgesetzt.

Ich gehe jetzt mal rein ohne Evades in den Kampf und berücksichtige Dinge wie Def-Stance, was 10% weniger körperlichen Schaden und 16% weniger magischen Schaden betrifft sowie Frost-Präsenz, die "nur" 5% Magieschaden-Reduktion bringt.
Krieger kann in Def-Skillung 6% Ausdauer skillen, Frostpräsenz bringt 10% mehr HP.
Frostaura lass ich außen vor, da in einer Gruppe/in einem Raid entweder beide oder keiner wegen nicht vorhanden davon profitieren.
Bei Magieschaden müsste ich die Akklimatisierung des DKs wieder hinzuzählen, was nur ihm zur Verfügung steht, also 3 x 50 Resistenz (=150).

Gehen wir nun von den Evades aus, haben wir zu skillen: Krieger: 5% Block, 5% Ausweichen, 5% Parieren.
DK: 5% Ausweichen, 3% zusätzliche Misschance, 10% Parieren, sobald beide Blutrunen auf CD sind, was 5-8 Sekunden nach Kampfbeginn der Fall ist, und ab dem Zeitpunkt ist es so gut wie dauerhaft oben. Gleichzeitig bekommen wir durch Machtvolle Verteidigung 25% unserer Stärke in Parierwertung umgerechnet, was auf 80 bedeutet: 1 Stärke = 0,05% Parieren bzw 200 Stärke = 1% Parieren. Grob über den Daumen gepeilt hat man auf 80 mindestens 600 Stärke, was gleichzeitig 3% zusätzlich parieren bedeutet.

Um den Paladin noch hinzuzufügen, hat er gleiche Parier- und Ausweichchance wie ein Krieger, durch Talente eine etwas höhere Blockchance. Skillbar sind 9% physische Schadensverringerung (mit Rechtschaffener Zorn) sowie 15% Magieschadensreduzierung (mit Rechtschaffener Zorn). Basis-HP werden wohl etwas geringer sein, dafür kann der Paladin 12% Ausdauer skillen. Anmerkung: ich habe mich durch den Talentbaum des Paladins gearbeitet, um eine sinnvolle Skillung zu erschaffen. Sollte ich trotz aller Gründlichkeit doch eine Zahl falsch angegeben haben, bitte ich um Entschuldigung.
Bär kann ich nicht berücksichtigen, da ich mich seit Jahren nicht mehr damit beschäftigt habe.

Ich würde gern wissen, welche Zahlen du für deine Diagramme benutzt hast, damit ich evtl. deine Grundlagen für diese Diagramme in meine Berechnung miteinbeziehen kann.



			
				Dragonfire64 schrieb:
			
		

> Ansich richtig, aber eigentlich wenn man viel aushalten will machste Frost da sieht die Rota so aus:
> 
> -> Eisige Berührung (löst Frostfieber aus)
> -> Pestilenz (Frostfieber auf alle mobs verbreiten)
> ...



Da möchte ich anfügen, dass meine Antankweise sich folgendermaßen gestaltet:

1. Eisige Berührung
2. Seuchenstoß
3. Pestilenz
4. Heulende Böe
5. Blutstoß, um Klingenbarriere hochzufahren

Siedendes Blut verwende ich nicht, da meine Frostfähigkeiten an Zielen mit Frostfieber nochmal extra 10% mehr Schaden machen und ich falls möglich mit Froststoß draufhau und nach Ablauf des CDs nochmal eine Heulende Böe draufsetze.


----------



## Dark2Devil (25. November 2008)

Caamasi schrieb:


> Also gut, dann nehmen wir das mal auseinander.
> 
> Basis-HP von Krieger und DK wird grob übern Daumen gepeilt wohl die gleiche sein, zumindest in einem ähnlichen Bereich. Wer da genaue Zahlen hat, möge diese bitte posten.




Einfach Testen nackten Todesritter + nackten Krieger ohne eq ohne skills ohne buffs vergleich wenn beide bb haben gut sonst halt die hp runterrechnen dan sieht man das in etwa und dann kann man alle werte vergleichen


----------



## Caamasi (25. November 2008)

Das geht nur, wenn man beide auf gleichem Level zur Verfügung hat. Mein Krieger ist auf 71, der DK auf 77, also nicht repräsentativ. Und außerdem hab ich nicht wirklich viele Tanks auf der FL, weil ich selbst einer bin und die wenigen, die ich drauf hab, nicht immer on sind oder ich nicht on bin.


----------



## Silmarilli (25. November 2008)

Dragonfire64 schrieb:


> -> 2 mal Siedendes Blut um die blutrunen aufzulösen und 10% Parry über blutskill zu bekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ich finds in den talentbäumen leider nicht vermutlich weil ich es übersehe bzw. überlese ... wo kann ich bitte 10 % skillen für Siedendes blut?


----------



## Dark2Devil (25. November 2008)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> ich finds in den talentbäumen leider nicht vermutlich weil ich es übersehe bzw. überlese ... wo kann ich bitte 10 % skillen für Siedendes blut?



1 reihe blut ganz rechts

wenn du keine blutrunen hats kriegste 10% parry


----------



## Dark2Devil (25. November 2008)

Caamasi schrieb:


> Das geht nur, wenn man beide auf gleichem Level zur Verfügung hat. Mein Krieger ist auf 71, der DK auf 77, also nicht repräsentativ. Und außerdem hab ich nicht wirklich viele Tanks auf der FL, weil ich selbst einer bin und die wenigen, die ich drauf hab, nicht immer on sind oder ich nicht on bin.



Gilde ? sonst halt wenn fragen oder warten bis bei 80 sind oder gleiches lvl


----------



## Yagilrallae (25. November 2008)

Also ich war gestern mit einem DuDu als Tank in einer 80er Instanz. Mit seinen 32k HP konnte er zum einen gut was aushalten und der Priesterheiler hatte auch absolut keine Probleme dem Schadensinput Einhalt zu gebieten. Zudem erfreute sich der Dudu dann noch über einen gedroppten blauen Umhang, welcher etwas mehr als 500 Rüstung, etwas Verteidigungswertung, sowie Ausdauer vorzuweisen hatte. Kenne keinen 70er Umhang mit solchen Rüstungswerten. 
Worauf ich hinaus will: Ich denke die Items und die Werte werden mit lvl 80 sicherlich noch gut angeglichen, so das auch der Dudu-Tank noch auf seine Kosten kommen wird.
Der warri muss ja ebenfalls zusehen, wo er seine Critimmunität durch den neuen Wert von 450 herbekommt. Logisch das das mit dem alten 70er Zeug nicht zu schaffen ist.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Aeny (25. November 2008)

Yagilrallae schrieb:


> Critimmunitär durch den neuen Wert von 650 herbekommt.



Wie ich oben schon geschrieben habe sind es 540 Verteidigung.... welche nur mit 689 Def Rating zu erreichen sind...


----------



## Yagilrallae (25. November 2008)

Aeny schrieb:


> Wie ich oben schon geschrieben habe sind es 540 Verteidigung.... welche nur mit 689 Def Rating zu erreichen sind...



args..sry verschrieben...ja 540 ...hast ja recht...knabbere ja selbst dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silmarilli (25. November 2008)

danke @ dark2devil :-) geskillt ja ... gesehen nö ... hätte nich das "Startgebiet" um 3 uhr morgens anfangen sollen :-/

öhm welche Vorteile zum Deffen bringt mir Frost-Skillung? Da find ich auch nur mikrigkeiten


----------



## keen. (25. November 2008)

also ich finde da gibts genug vorteile wie zb:

akklimatisierung, meister der runenmacht, heulende böe, eisige schreckensplatte, undurchdringliche rüstung, nerven aus kaltem stahl,  zähigkeit usw...

is zwar das falsche forum aber egal, wenn du ne halbwegs erprobte tankskillung von nem dk sehen willst empfehle ich dir den link von einer bekannten gilde auf meinem server:

http://armory.wow-europe.com/character-tal...=Br%C3%B4wnbull


----------



## Angelsilver (25. November 2008)

Bin mit Def-Krieger sehr zufrieden mit tanken ist auf jedenfall einfacher geworden ,als vor patch ,
auch 3-5 gegner bei sich zu behalten, was vorher unmöglich war;dank schockwelle ,wachsamkeit und glyphen.

Zum thema Dudu die sollten heilen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  - was  fehlt meißtens heiler - tanks gibts eh def-Krieger,pala und jetzt dk ,
also könnten von mir aus alle DuDu's auf heilung umskillen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Borberat (25. November 2008)

Ach jetzt wein doch net gleich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Krieger haben weniger Deffwertung durch ein fehlendes Talent und können schildblock nur noch 1 mal pro minute einsetzten.

Dafür gibts endlos mehr Dmg beim Tanken als kleine Entschädigung für die "Yeah ich hab einen 599er KRIT!!!!!" Zeiten.
Dudus kriegen mit der Wandlung auch mehr Life, das fehlt dem Warri auch und die neue Tankklasse DK ist auch nicht zu verachten.

Auf jeden hast du als dudu keine probleme, die Casterform ist wirklich krass geworden, Heilen als megahotter ist auch
super chillig und dmg als Katze machst du auch noch.

Also: Alles super, tanken geht auch weiterhin mit allen dafür in Frage kommenden Klassen.


----------



## Annos (25. November 2008)

Mir macht tanken letzte Zeit nicht wirklich viel Spaß.
Früher musste ich zusehen, wie ich aggro von den mobs bekomme und jetzt sehe ich nur zu, wie ich überlebe.
Es gibt nicht genug Heiltränke, wie ich sie in heroicinis schlücken muss.
Ich gehe heroicinis mit eine heilschamanen, der schon ziemlich gutes lvl 80 equip hat.
Ich habe fast 30k hp und ca 25k rüstung und trotzdem kann der Heiler kaum was machen. Meistens muss er overheal machen, weil ich meisten von 25k auf 1k hp in wenigen sek falle. 
Nach paar Inis und sehr vielen wipes haben wir dann gelassen. In der Raid werden Druiden jetzt auch nicht mehr so gern genommen.
Mal schauen, wie es weiter geht. Vllt muss man bald wie vor bc wieder heiler spielen.


----------



## keen. (25. November 2008)

da brauchst du dich nicht wundern annos, wenn du mir der skillung iwo tanken willst und in sek umkippst..

da du kein "überleben der stärksten" geskillt hast und somit nicht critimmun bist -.-

mal abgesehen davon ist die skillung ziemlicher murks, das erkennt sogar ein nicht druide wie ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(sofern dein xchar link noch aktuell ist)

edit: vergiss meine aussage, habe mir gerade die mühe gemacht und im arsenal nachgeschaut.

da du schon 80 bist schließ ich die 4lvl-crushed-regel aus und wunder mich wie du so schnell sterben kannst.


----------



## Dark2Devil (25. November 2008)

keen. schrieb:


> da brauchst du dich nicht wundern annos, wenn du mir der skillung iwo tanken willst und in sek umkippst..
> 
> da du kein "überleben der stärksten" geskillt hast und somit nicht critimmun bist -.-
> 
> ...



http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-talents....7dan&n=Mose 
is der aktuelle in dem x-char hat er nur 43 skillpunkte und skills wo 3 rein können sind 5 drin xD daher ist das mist


----------



## Variolus (25. November 2008)

Ich hab mich mal lustig durch diesen Thread gearbeitet und bei einigen Antworten echt nen Hals gekriegt: 
Hybriden entscheiden sich grundsätzlich für eine feste Rolle, andere Stellen, die sie gegebenenfalls ausfüllen könnten sind von entsprechenden Klassen/Skillungen besetzt. Wenn es jemals dazu kommt, dass ein Feral-/Balancedruide, Shadowpriest, Enhancer-/Elemantalschamane oder Retri-/Protpala heilen *muß*, ist schonmal grundsätzlich in eurer Gruppe was schief gegangen, denn wegen diesem Zweck ist der jeweilige Char nicht dabei sondern als DD bzw als Tank, wenn jetzt stattdessen ein Mage/Schurke/Krieger mit den grundsätzlich selben Aufgaben dabei wäre, würden die auch nicht heilen können. Daher sollte das auch bei entsprechenden Hybriden nicht nötig sein, wenn doch, wirds Zeit für eine umfangreiche Fehleranalyse, warum ihr das nicht ohne schaffen könnt!
Genauso amüsant ist die Aussage von wowneuling: Krieger sollten die besten Tankfertigkeiten haben, um dann den Post mit dem netten Abschluß zu beenden, der beste Tank sei derjenige, der seinen Tank am besten beherrscht. Bei der vorangegangenen Forderung bist du also kein guter Tank, sonst wäre es ja nicht nötig dass der von dir gespielté Kriegertank grundsätzlich bessere Tankfertigkeiten erhält als andere Klassen -.-

Mein eigener Druide versauert derzeit noch auf lvl 70 da andere Chars Aufgrund des Raidcontents bevorzugt werden (mittlerweile einziger Hexer der Gruppe, alles entsprechende Loot ist meins xD). Die Werte sind dafür noch mehr als ausreichend, jedoch Beweglichkeit ist fürs Tanken selbst weniger brauchbar geworden, der Schwerpunkt meines Equip lag bisher auf Avoid und Ausdauer, mit dem Patch habe ich 6k Rüstung verloren (jetzt nur noch 23,7k) und wesentlich schlimmer bei selber Beweglichkeit einen Avoidanceverlust von 20% erfahren... Natürlich informiert man sich beim Questen, was vielleicht für eine andere Klasse interessant wäre und jetzt seh ich Tankequip (Ringe, Halsketten, Schmuckstücke) nur noch mit Verteidigung, Parrier und Blockwerten, Ausweichen ist *nirgends* drauf, Beweglichkeit bringt nicht mehr genug, zum t7-Content hin werd ich zwar noch Tanken können aber im Vergleich zu PreWotLK werd ich deutlich mehr einstecken müssen. Einziger Ausgleich ist das immer noch etwas größere Hp-Polster aber so enorm ist es auch nicht um die Nachteile des Schurkenequips auszugleichen. 
Um es mal direkt aus eigener Anschauung vergleichen zu können: Eine liebe Freundin von mir ist mit ihrem Feral mittlerweile in Naxx unterwegs, war früher MT ihrer Gilde mittlerweile nur noch 2nd. Sie und der MT (Kriegertank) haben etwa den selben Equipstand, dabei ähnliche Rüstungswerte (ihr Druide nur 1,6k mehr), sie hat 32% Avoid, der Krieger mit sämtlichen schadensvermeidenden Fähigkeiten (also Block, Parry und Avoid) 68%... Als Ausgleich wirkt hier ein Hp-Plus von 2,3k. Jetzt ist es geplant, dass Rüstungsboni auf Ringen, Umhängen und Co. nicht mehr unter die 370% fallen, dafür aber die Rüstung auf den Lederteilen wohl wieder 400% geben. Wenn man das umrechnet verliert sie dadurch ganze 3,1k Rüstung... also hat sie weniger Rüstung als ein Krieger, weniger Möglichkeiten Schaden zu vermeiden und dafür etwas mehr Hp (das vor allem auch durch die gewählten Berufe, 90 Ausdauer auf Armschienen ist schon was Feines). 
Ich kann hier kaum von berechtigtem Nerf am Druidentank reden, vor allem kenne ich auch persönlich kaum einen Kriegertank, der derartiges gefordert hätte. Der wahre Grund für den ganzen Mist mit diesen Verschlimmbesserungen ist ganz einfach der Versuch WoW weiter für die Arena zu balancen, die neuen Fertigkeiten machten den Feral mit seinen dank der netten Boni einfach zu stark, man wollte sie aber nicht wieder herausnehmen. Als Bär mit Berserk hatte niemand eine Chance gegen mich, in Duellen habe ich auch Retripalas umhaun können (auch zu Zeiten als sie ihr absolutes Maximum erreichten), Offtanks waren niedlich, 2 im Bg kein all zu großes Problem. Schurken? lagen meißt vor Ende einer Berserkphase, da wars dann auch egal obs 2 oder 3 waren. Also ja, fürs PvP war der Feral (grade als Bär) deutlich zu stark. Aber jetzt muß über die Vielzahl der Fehlentscheidungen seitens Blizzard der PvE-Bereich drunter leiden. Egal wie man es sieht, es gibt kein brauchbares Tankequip für Bären auf lvl 80, das Schurkenzeugs (damit meine ich auch Druiden-t7) ist bestenfalls knapp brauchbar aber alles andere als optimal, die besten Trinkets scheinen auch auf lvl 80 Moroe´s Taschenuhr und das Schmuckstück aus TdM hero zu sein... Entweder wird da noch einiges nachgelegt von Blizzard oder der Druide wird als Tank wenig taugen. 
Meine eigene Gilde ist zwar mit Tanks gut bestückt allerdings sind 3 davon Feraldruiden, die auch dringend benötigt wurden, da der einzige gute Kriegertank auch nicht 24/7 zur Verfügung steht. Wenn es jedoch so kommt, wie es zur Zeit aussieht, werd ich und wohl auch der Rest sein Tankequip an den Nagel hängen und die nachrückenden DK´s werden diese Rolle übernehmen dürfen.
Eigentlich schade... zumal so ein künstlicher Tankmangel erzeugt wird.


----------



## ch_Rankath (25. November 2008)

Danke Variolus. Du beschreibst genau das was ich dei ganze Zeit versuche den Leuten zu erzählen. Nur leider is das hier Buffed und im Klassenforum der Offiziellen seite scheint man sich der Sache ohne flames und Sachlich anzunehmen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was ich eigentlich schade finde..

Sprüche wie : bwähää mein Krieger muss aber besser sein als dein Druide kommen da nicht. Dort wird gemeinsam über das Problem geredet und überlegt wie man trotz nerf den Druiden tauglich macht. Immerhin ist WoW im PvE ein miteinander und die Gilden brauchen ihre Ferals so wie sie auch ihre Deff Krieger brauchen...


----------



## The Future (25. November 2008)

ch_Rankath schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Buffed-User.
> 
> Hab da ein Thema über das ich gern mit euch diskutieren würde.
> Wie einige sicherlich schon bemerkt habe hat sich bei den Tankklassen einiges verändert (Druide,Paladin,Krieger
> ...


Hab nen freund und sein gildenmeister ist feral lv 80 und tankte schon naxx im 10 er und am montag tankte er die 25er instanz.


----------



## Aeny (25. November 2008)

The schrieb:


> Hab nen freund und sein gildenmeister ist feral lv 80 und tankte schon naxx im 10 er und am montag tankte er die 25er instanz.




Fullquote + sinnfreie Aussage...

PS: Ich hab nen Bekannten dessen Vorfahren waren Götter... *ironie*


----------



## Silmarilli (25. November 2008)

Aeny ... du machst aber auch n full-quote *fg* wobei seine Aussage zur diskussion beiträgt.... deine ... naja 

Gibts schon erfahrungen mit DK's im Raid? weil ... ich grübel ob ich mir als Hobby-Tank meine 70er Feral druidin hochziehen soll oder doch lieber das Eierlegende Vollmilchschwein :-/ *hmm grübbel grübbel* Krieger und Pala fehlt mir leider die geistige Feinmotorik :-(


----------



## Caamasi (25. November 2008)

Aeny, gibst noch die Daten raus, die du für deine Diagramme benutzt hast? Außerdem hast ja nix über meinen Post gesagt...


----------



## pri3st (25. November 2008)

Ich kann dazu nur beitragen, das ich mich von meinem Druiden verabschieden werde und DK zocke. Die Entscheidung viel mir nicht leicht aber der DK ist meines erachtens der bessere Tank und durch die anpassungen an der Spielmechanik gibt es zwar kein schmettern mehr, aber der Druide steckt einfach zuviel ein. Zuviel bei Meleegegnern, zuviel bei magischen Gegnern. Auf wenn ihm einiges gegeben wurde, wie Fearbreak und Thunderclap, reicht es leider nicht. Ich kann schon mit meinem 72ger DeathKnight AhnKahet besser tanken, als mit meinem 75 Feraldruide(T6).


----------



## Adnuf (25. November 2008)

Ich bin woor tank, bis ZA eq bin ich gekommen weiter leidern icht! bin jetzt 72 hab bisher nur meine Kara Schultern austauschen müssen,

Mir persönlich macht das tanken nu viel mehr spaß, ich habe nach dem patch 20 deff wertung verloren und lag so bei 475 davor hatte ich ca 505, mittlerweile
 hab ich wider 505 deff, was ich allerdings nur mti BC sachen erreicht habe, in inzen von wotlk hab ich noch nix brauchbares gesehn für mich, kurtz zu meinen wert und sie wurden alle mit bc eq hinbekommen

16k unbuffed, 24% ausweichen, 22%Blocken , 18% Parieren zu 17k rüssi

mein DMG Outout is ganz ok, Schockwelle macht so ca 1-2k dmg normaleschläge liegen im 500derter bereicht, also was solls mir reichts passt super ich bleib tank, ach ja und dudus sind sowieso nur zum healen zu gebrauchen


----------



## Dark2Devil (25. November 2008)

WO HABT IHR EIGENTLICH DAS MIT DEN CRUSHINGS HER ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

zurzeit ist es abgeschaft das ist korrekt aber ich meine schon öffter gehört zu haben das sie die bald wieder einführen


----------



## Leviathan666 (25. November 2008)

Sorry, ich war in meiner alten Gilde Maintank. Hat noch echt Spaß gemacht bei Maggi und Gruul. 
Bin ebenfalls nach dem Patch von >30k auf <20k Rüssi runter.

Es ist richtig, Druiden-Tanks sammeln jetzt Schurkenequip, damit sie wahlweise als Tank oder als DD mtigehen können. Später gibt es dann die Option, zwischen zwei Skilltrees zu switchen.
Das gleiche ist auch mit Castern/Heilern passiert. Da gibt es jetzt nur noch Zaubermacht. Dafür kann ein Shadowpriest in Zukunft auch als Klasse Heiler einspringen.

Abfinden müssen wir Ferals uns wohl damit. Es ist nur schade... wenn nicht sogar der krasseste Nerf seit WoW-Urzeiten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Trotzdem...
Die Ausweich-Chance pro Gruppenmitglied & die geskillte Krittimmunität machen die Verminderung der Rüstungs-Boni von Waffen, Ringen, Schmuckstücken und Halsschmuck wieder wett.

Hey klar, ich merke auch dass ich mehr Schaden fresse, dafür haben wir jetzt Überlebensinstinkte und können (imvho) besser MultiMobTanking betreiben (sprich: Berserker-Skill & Infizierte Wunden). 

Irgendwie schon ne Herausforderung sich nicht nur stumpf auf seine Rüssi und sein astronomisch hohes Leben verlassen zu müssen (und dass 3 von 4 Healern nicht beim Raid vor Langeweile einschlafen). :>


----------



## keen. (25. November 2008)

crushings sind nicht direkt abgeschafft.
wenn ein gegner(vorallem bosse) 4lvl über dir sind, können sie dich immernoch crushen.

selbst erlebt und war anfangs auch sehr verwundert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aeny (25. November 2008)

505 deff hat nix mit tanken zu tun... Ist eher verschwendung... genau wie die Bytes für den Post... Sorry aber Aussagen wie... 



Adnuf schrieb:


> ach ja und dudus sind sowieso nur zum healen zu gebrauchen



sind dann doch eher lächerlich...


----------



## Caamasi (25. November 2008)

Adnuf schrieb:


> ach ja und dudus sind sowieso nur zum healen zu gebrauchen



Mit so einer Aussage machst dir erstens keine Freunde und zweitens völlig fehl am Platz. Die Vorurteile, die nichtmal vor 3 Jahren richtig waren, kannst du dahin stecken, wo der Pfeffer wächst.

Edit @ Aeny: ich warte immer noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aeny (25. November 2008)

Würde dir gerne darauf antworten... ABer abgesehen von vielen Fähigkeiten etc... blieb für mich das Fazit bzw. die Kernaussage auf der Strecke. Und die Daten kannste dir einfach errechnen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 In nem Versuchslabor kriegst du auch nur Diagramme und niemals Daten... Aber geh davon aus, dass sie stimmen.


----------



## Technocrat (25. November 2008)

ch_Rankath schrieb:


> Mein Gott lest doch bitte erstmal worum es hier geht. Solche Postings versauen die ganze Diskusion. Sollte sich das nicht ändern hier werd ich den Thread melden und löschen lassen. -.-



Soso, hier darf nur gepostet werden, was Du für angemessen hälst? Für wen hälst Du Dich, den Moderator? Manche Leute packt echt der Größenwahn...


----------



## Caamasi (25. November 2008)

Hm, mal so gesagt, ich hab aufgezählt, was man so berücksichtigen müsste, aber weder weiß ich, welchen Equipstand du als Grundlage benutzt hast noch kenn ich wie gesagt die genauen Zahlen. Welche Avoidwerte, Ausdauerwerte und weiß nicht alles kann ich mir ja anhand der Attribute errechnen. Was ich allerdings auf kommende Tage verschieben müsste.

Nur ein kleiner Hinweis noch: ich geh prinzipiell nur noch von Dingen aus, die ich selbst getestet und erarbeitet habe. Eine Aussage a la "geh davon aus, dass sie stimmen" ist für mich ungültig, und zwar aus bestimmten Erfahrungswerten.


----------



## Duuy (25. November 2008)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Soso, hier darf nur gepostet werden, was Du für angemessen hälst? Für wen hälst Du Dich, den Moderator? Manche Leute packt echt der Größenwahn...



Tja manche sind halt eingebildet....will den realm frostwolf nicht verurteilen aber hab da selber länger gespielt und ein großer teil der leute ist dort leider so drauf..


----------



## Defmaster (25. November 2008)

War jetz schon 2x 10er naxx und 1x 25er, und habe dementsprechend auch schon 3xT7 und anderes Zeug,
aber noch einiges Blaues dabei.

Habe nun als Bär unbuffed:
30,7% dodge
28k rüssi
25k hp

Habe im 10er Zusammen mit einem anderen Warri alles getankt was es gab, waren erst ab Reiterkonzil und dann saph und Kel 3 Heiler.
Haben dennoch alles geschafft.
Die 5er HC lassen sich auch locker tanken, wobei AoE meist net ganz so gut geht da man 0 Antankzeit hat.
Wobei halt der Dodge wert doch rapide gesunken ist.

Aber dafür machen Ferals annehmbaren Schaden, im 10er meist so auf Platz 1-3 und 25er auch schon platz 1 gewesen.
Von daher stop mimimi


----------



## Adnuf (25. November 2008)

ich hab nur meine werte gepostet um zu zeigen das man mit nichtmal wirklich guten werten gut dmg machn kann alls krieger tank ( für meine verhätnisse).
Die überschüssige deffwertung is als puffer da, damit ich auch mal sachen komplette ohne deffwertung anziehen kann und trozdem über 490/495 zu bleiben, 
und das dudus nur zum heilen taugen is meine pers. meinung 
das hat nix mit vorurteilen zu tuhn, ich hab auch ne weilelang dudus garnit leiden können.


----------



## Kujon (25. November 2008)

Leviathan666 schrieb:


> Sorry, ich war in meiner alten Gilde Maintank. Hat noch echt Spaß gemacht bei Maggi und Gruul.
> Bin ebenfalls nach dem Patch von >30k auf <20k Rüssi runter.
> 
> Es ist richtig, Druiden-Tanks sammeln jetzt Schurkenequip, damit sie wahlweise als Tank oder als DD mtigehen können. Später gibt es dann die Option, zwischen zwei Skilltrees zu switchen.
> ...



genau so sehe ich das auch. wie haben wir druiden bisher getankt? richtig: an den mob rann und aggro aufgebaut...mehr nicht, sind wir mal ehrlich. heiltränke konnten wir nicht nehmen und vom gesundheitsstein-makro habe ich nie was gehalten, da mir das schlicht und einfach zu gefährlich war. war schonmal bei einem raid dabei, wo der druide plötzlich in normalform vor dem mob stand und fast instant runtergeklopft wurde, weil sein makro nicht richtig funktionierte und er nicht zurück shiften konnte. war gemäss seiner aussage was mit einem cooldown-problem...wie auch immer, ich habs nie verwendet, habe mein schicksal komplett den heilern überlassen.

wir nehmen jetzt mehr schaden, will ich nicht abstreiten - wir müssen uns aber auch vor augen halten, dass blizzard weiss, dass sie die sache mit dem bären nicht richtig durchdacht haben und es wird ein push folgen...vermutlich auf kosten vom  schaden, aber who cares?

ich bin froh, kann ich die heiler nun mit tränken, gs, baumrinde(vergesst die nicht, die hat kurzen cd und reduziert den gesamten schaden um 20%!) oder dem hp-buff unterstützen. im notfall noch die taschenuhr (meiner meinung nach das beste tank-trinket, kombiniert mit dem alchimistenstein...wenn möglich)

und den stab aus ssc trage ich auch mit 80 noch immer - gute ausweichwertung und rüsti drauf. ap ist mir egal, wird ja eh geändert und bald mit der dps der waffe skalieren.

wartet ab kann ich da nur sagen! die heulerei bringt zur zeit nichts, wir wissen ja alle, dass es nochmal änderungen gibt, wie die dann genau ausschauen, wissen wir mit dem nächsten inhaltspatch.

und zum thema bester tank: den besten tank haben wir bei uns in der gilde...ein magier mit ausdauerequip, hat kürzlich (noch mit 70 wohlgemerkt) gruul getankt ;-)

wenn die heilung stimmt ;-)


----------



## Erypo (25. November 2008)

Von mir aus kann der Dudu gerne so bleiben da sonst der Krieger gar nicht mehr zum Zug kommt alsTank.
Zur Zeit seh ich als Tanks immer nur Palas Todesritter oder Dudus aber nie Krieger.
Da ich auch einen Krieger spiele geht mir des total aufn Sack.


----------



## Kujon (25. November 2008)

Defmaster schrieb:


> Aber dafür machen Ferals annehmbaren Schaden, im 10er meist so auf Platz 1-3 und 25er auch schon platz 1 gewesen.
> Von daher stop mimimi



bitte, bitte lass das mit dem schaden weg - interessiert die wenigsten tanks, glaub mir. 

dmg-meter=schwanzlängen-vergleich und passt hier nicht in die diskussion - es geht um den schadensinput hier und nicht um den output. ist ein bärenthread, kein katzenthread^^

danke dir ;-)


----------



## Aeny (25. November 2008)

@ Caamasi ... bitte schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alle Werte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nur die Formeln sind nicht einsehbar...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marco901 (25. November 2008)

Sers,

Spiele selbs nen DeffKrieger und muss sagen, ich bi unzufrieden. Ich habe BT/MH getankt als MT oder 2.Tank. War Critimmun mit der alten skillung, und brauchte nur noch Leben.. dank dem Patch kann ich grad mal ZA tanken, es ging bergab >.<

Nun mussich auch schon sehen, dass ich hart erkämpfe epix aus ZA(vorm Patch war es recht hart 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) gegen Blaue tauschen muss, um Deffwertung zu bekomm' -.-!

Rüssi naja is geblieben, das leben ging auch ersma um 300 runter... aber nun, die skillung bringt mir zwar 5% ausweichen aber crit immun? Ne da binnich weit entfernt.
Hab es beim Freund gesehen, paladin hat umgeskillt mit Wotlk auf Schutz, baute sich GRUENE Sachen über Schmiede und war mir 30 Punkte vorraus, da denke ich mir, "Hallo, wo is der Equip unterschied?" das is echt hart gewesen für mich. 

Naja Droodus kenn ich mich nich mit aus.


Hf und Vg, mfg Zorak


----------



## Aeny (25. November 2008)

Ähm... Paladin hatte den selben Nachteil, da er wie Krieger auch Vorahnung ( 20 Verteidigung ) in 5% evade umgebastelt bekam. und 490 Verteidigung war auch mit blauen Items zu erreichen... mit ZA sowieso... Aber ich will sehne wie du mit ZA Sachen BT Tankst als MT1... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Selbst Najentus hätte dich direkt gefressen...


----------



## Kujon (25. November 2008)

irgendwie stimmt was nicht: das addon ist ERST seit 12 TAGEN da, ist doch klar, dass das equip noch fehlt, oder?

ist ja zur zeit auch noch schwierig an die guten verzauberungen und/oder glyphen/sockel zu kommen.

wollt ihr euch morgen schon wieder langweilen. das ist ein rpg, man braucht erfahrungspunkte, skillpunkte und muss sich das equip erfarmen. leider, nein, was heisst hier leider: zum glück fällt das zeugs nicht vom himmel. wo wäre da die herausforderung?


----------



## Darkshineng (25. November 2008)

Erypo schrieb:


> Von mir aus kann der Dudu gerne so bleiben da sonst der Krieger gar nicht mehr zum Zug kommt alsTank.
> Zur Zeit seh ich als Tanks immer nur Palas Todesritter oder Dudus aber nie Krieger.
> Da ich auch einen Krieger spiele geht mir des total aufn Sack.



mimimimimimimi (weil ichs schon immer machen wollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
also wenn du als warri nich mehr zum tanken kommst, dann bist auf dem falschen server oder machst was falsch!
auf meinem server (gul'dan we love to gank you) werden fast nur tanks gesucht. Und meine meinung ist, dass der warri einfach der typische tank is und mit seinen avoidwerten glänzt. 
btw ich bin Darkshineng und spiele meele baum, was spielst du?


----------



## Schattenmann (25. November 2008)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> Ich finde es persönlich gut, dass der Druide nun offenbar etwas an Tank-Potenzial verloren hat (kann ich nur annehmen aufgrund der Schilderungen hier, da ich selber keinen Dudu habe). Denn ein Druide ist im Gegensatz zu einem Def-Krieger immernoch eine *Hybrid-Klasse*. Egal wie sehr der Druide sich auch dem Tanken verschreit, er ist und bleibt eine *Hybrid-Klasse* und sollte demnach auch das Tanken nicht so gut beherrschen wie ein reiner Def-Krieger.



da kann ich wirklich nur zustimmen....druiden wollen iwie alles besser oder gleich gut können wie die anderen klassen die darauf spezialisiert sind....wenn ihr nen reinen tank wollt, dann spielt nen warri.  ich find das echt hart, dass ihr als *Hybridklasse* fordert so gut zu sein wie andere klassen die nur eine sache können. ihr habt auch eure einzigartigen fertigkeiten in so gut wie jeder skillung aber es sollte einfach so sein dass ihr niemals ne vollwertige klasse ersetzen könnt...


----------



## Aeny (25. November 2008)

Wenn eine Hybridklasse in einen Schutzbaum wechselt dann muss sie ein vollwertiger Tank sein... Genauso muss sie auch vollwertig heilen können usw...

just my 2 cents...


----------



## Kujon (25. November 2008)

Schattenmann schrieb:


> da kann ich wirklich nur zustimmen....druiden wollen iwie alles besser oder gleich gut können wie die anderen klassen die darauf spezialisiert sind....wenn ihr nen reinen tank wollt, dann spielt nen warri.  ich find das echt hart, dass ihr als *Hybridklasse* fordert so gut zu sein wie andere klassen die nur eine sache können. ihr habt auch eure einzigartigen fertigkeiten in so gut wie jeder skillung aber es sollte einfach so sein dass ihr niemals ne vollwertige klasse ersetzen könnt...



moment: wenn ich mich mit allen(!) skillpunkte auf etwas spezialisiere, möchte ich das auch so gut können, wie der krieger, der genauso alle punkte in einen baum steckt! wir reden hier nicht von heilern, die genau so gut wie ein krieger tanken wollen. das ich gewisse defizite habe, ist mir klar, soll auch so bleiben. krieger soll flexibler bleiben, aber der unterschied soll gering sein.

oder muss ich meine punkte jetzt auf alle 3 bäume verteilen, weil ich hybrid spiele?...unglaublich die aussage


----------



## Caamasi (25. November 2008)

Ähm... ne? Wenn ich meine Talentpunkte für eine gewisse Skillung investiere, erwarte ich, dass auch was dabei herauskommt, egal welche Klasse es ist. Als Druide habe ich genauso das Anrecht darauf, so gut zu heilen wie ein Priester, wenn ich sämtliche Talente auch da rein stecke, so dass ich im Prinzip nichts anderes mehr machen kann.

Als Paladin erwarte ich, dass ich dementsprechend tanken kann, wenn ich die Punkte dahingehend investiere.

[insert class and talent specc for group role]

Nochmal zum mitschreiben: Es - gibt - keine - reinen - Klassen - mehr! Das ist Schnee von vorgestern. Das war schon alt, als BC rauskam. Ihr klammert euch an irgendeine Vergangenheit, die es teilweise gar nicht so gab, weil ihr irgendwelche Illusionen in eurem Kopf schweben habt. Schaut lieber, wie es jetzt ist, das macht mehr Sinn. Und lasst das blöde Hybrid-Gelabere, das bringt nix.


----------



## Trâvo (25. November 2008)

Caamasi schrieb:


> ...Nochmal zum mitschreiben: Es - gibt - keine - reinen - Klassen - mehr! Das ist Schnee von vorgestern. Das war schon alt, als BC rauskam. Ihr klammert euch an irgendeine Vergangenheit, die es teilweise gar nicht so gab, weil ihr irgendwelche Illusionen in eurem Kopf schweben habt. Schaut lieber, wie es jetzt ist, das macht mehr Sinn. Und lasst das blöde Hybrid-Gelabere, das bringt nix.



Ich weis ja nicht was du für ein Spiel spielst. Aber es gibt sehr wohl Klassen die nur eins können. Oder kann ein Mage/Schurke/Hunter/Hexer healen??? Das sind reine DMG klassen. Hybrid klassen sind und bleiben Palas/Dudus/Schamis da die sowohl DMG/Healen(Pala noch tanken) können. Ich glaube du verstehst da was nicht ganz.


----------



## m@r1@n (25. November 2008)

ich kenn mich leider mit tanks nicht so aus da ich n healer spiel
aber zu dem thema questbelohnungen für tanks kann ich nur sagen dass einer unsrer tanks extra bei den hütern der zeit ruf farmen musste um irgend ein teil zu bekommen damit er wieder einigermaßen tanken konnte (ja er ist aufgerückt und hatte kein bc equip)


----------



## Descartes (26. November 2008)

ch_Rankath schrieb:


> So, hab mir mal ein wenig Infos geholt was die herstellbaren Items angeht.
> 
> Für Druiden ist tatsächlich NUR katzenequip dabei. Also viel Agi , bissl Stamina und Krit und AP genau wie auf den T7-Sets. Scheint als wolle Blizzard den Druidentank nicht mehr.
> 
> ...



Was willste sonst an leder zeug tragen? Ihr dudus habt ne aoe fähigkeit zum tanken bekommen wie palas und seit durch skill verteilung critimmun da kann man ruhig katzen equip mit viel bew tragen...

Aber mal ganz allgemein es ist echt ein jammer  das tankitems erst ab 75 zur verfügung stehen evtl 2 bis 3 quest items. zur bc zeit hatte ich wenigsten mit 75  fast mein ziel erreicht gehabt mit critimun sein aber in wotlk kann man froh sein das man bis 78  3% critvermeidung hat. Besonder dumm trifft es plattenträger die weder bergbauer sind noch schmiede und auch keinen kumpel haben der schmied ist.


----------



## Trisch (26. November 2008)

SsKiLlEr schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir überlege... Unser 80iger Krieger Tank kommt auf imo 18-20k Rüssi und 22k life (RAID BUFF), dann neben steht der DuDu, welcher natürlich auch 80 ist und hat 35k Life -> damit sind endlich die relationen mal wieder hergestellt (dudu hat kein Schild).



Ich sags echt ungern aber ich hab ungebufft knapp 27.000 HP als Krieger und nicht ausschließlich Stamina gesockelt.

Und auch der Avoid ist bei Kriegern mächtig in den Keller gegangen nicht nur bei Druiden.


----------



## Raden1989 (26. November 2008)

Dazu sag ich nur schaut euch ma die lederer rezepte an omg ^^ Jobs sind aufgewertet worden suchst du tankequip frag nen lederer ^^


----------



## cazimir (26. November 2008)

Ich weis garnicht, wie ihr euch über Bären beschweren könnt....

Wenn ich vor einen Boss stehe, der 20k Schläge verteilen kann und ich habe die Wahl zwischen einen Krieger mit 25k und einen Druiden mit 35k, welchen nehme ich dann?

Nur weil ihr jetzt mehr Schaden kassiert, muss das noch lange kein Nachteil sein, einen Bären zu spielen.

Ich finde Bärchen super, aber Bäumchen sind auch klasse. Also beschwert euch nicht.


----------



## Dragonfire64 (26. November 2008)

Dark2Devil schrieb:


> 1 reihe blut ganz rechts
> 
> wenn du keine blutrunen hats kriegste 10% parry



genau wollts auch noch schreiben nur das thema net mehr wieder gefunden^^

Meine Variante war übrigens fürs aoe tanken gedacht, da gehört natürlich auch der seuchenstoss zu, passenderweise mit der glyphe durch die seuchen stoss auf kranken zielen 25%+ schaden macht, somit also wenn möglich nach eisiger berührung machen zwecks frostfieber also an 2ter stelle der tank-rotation 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, die stösse hab ich extra nicht genannt da diese keinen runen verbrauchen sondern nur runenmacht (froststoss und runenstoss sind gemeint)
Übrigens sollte man ne Gruppe haben die nichts vom antanken hält oder multi shottet wie blöd einfach seuchenstoss weglassen, und nach frostfieber verteilung kälte des todes und heulende böe=2000 schaden ca. auf jedem zeil=aggro genug für alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


LG
Drago


----------



## Pacmaniacer (26. November 2008)

zurück zum Druiden......

Ich weiss nicht was ihr euch beschwert

ok Wir haben weniger Rüssi nun gut aber gucken wir uns mal die vorteile an

-Prankenhieb trifft nun alle ziele die vor einem stehen(vorher war es auf 3 Reduziert)
-durch "glyphe - Zermalmen" trifft dieser spell auch einen weiteren gegner

Ich habe keine probleme mit dem aggro halten oder ähnlichem

bin nun auch 78 und habe 22,5k Life unbuffed mit einer ausweichchance von über 30%

Auf 80 bekomm ich nochmal nen HP schub durch bessere Items das ich schätzungsweise auf 30k kommen werde.

Dadurch das wird weniger Rüssi haben bekommen wir aber mehr Wut was das Tanken auch wieder vereinfacht.
Damals Critimmun und weiss ich wieviel rüssi im bollwerk musste ich schon 3 gegner nehmen sonst sah das mit wut schon schlecht aus.

zumal fahren wir im Bär nun auch guten Schaden (liege bei inis so bei 500-600 dps)

also Kopf hoch und auf die Pranken... es geht weiter


----------



## Bloodyaxe (26. November 2008)

mahlzeit,

also ich habe sowohl einen krieger als auch einen dudu.

habe mit beiden auf lvl 70 getankt, beide bis mitte mh.

krieger haben als tank seit lebzeiten alle anderen klassen in avoidwerten überragt, haben faktisch seltener schaden bekommen, wenn dann aber mehr als bspw. ein feral-tank.

der dudu hatte einen pervers großen hp-pool und ich kam auf knapp 75% absorb(meine das war das maximum) bei um die 32k rüssi.

jetzt sind viele bei weitem noch nicht so gut ausgestattet und vor allem auch vom content her nicht so weit, ein fundiertes urteil über einen vergleich zwischen feral-tank und def-krieger zu formulieren. ich finde wir sollte da einfach nochmal nen monat oder zwei warten und dann nochmal weiter schauen.

bzgl hybrid:
nach "klasischem" verständniss sind lediglich die klassen druide, schamane und paladin als solche zu bezeichnen. diese auffassung hinkt natürlich heute an vielen orten der realität ingame hinterher, bzw. tat dies zu bc-zeiten. neuerdings muss man hier vlt auch priester zuzählen, die lasse ich im weiteren aber mal außen vor.

ich persönlich fasse den begriff hybrid so auf, dass diese klasse sowohl als dd zu gebrauchen ist, als auch zum ordentlichen heiler taugt. alle drei  zuerst klassen sind dazu uneingeschränkt zu gebrauchen, sollten es aber natürlich sinnvollerweise beim schaden schwerlich mit den klassen aufnehmen, die ausschließlich dds sind(mage,wl,hunter,schurke) [meine persönliche meinung^^] _ja ich weiß nur werden alle wieder nach priestern schreien^^_
zusätzlich zum platz als dd und healer können palas und dudus jedoch auch noch als vollwertiger tank gelten, bzw. konnten dies zweifelsohne zu bc-zeiten. ob das mit lvl 80 auch so wird muss man abwarten.

wer also eine hybrid-klasse gewählt hat, könnte somit ohne nerviges neu-leveln eines chars ohne größere probleme in eine andere rolle schlüpfen, lediglich das equip musste gesammelt werden. und jeder der schon mehrfach raiden war weiß, dass man da als hybrid klasse auch durchaus brauchbares 2nd gear sammeln kann, wenn die "primärbedürftigen" bereits versogt sind. für meinen dudu hatte ich bspw. neben dem tank-gear (ca. 32k rüssi, 16k hp, 33 % ausweichen unbuffed) auch noch ein durchaus nützliches heal-gear(ca. 1550 +heal VOR ZAUBERMACHT). 

während sich also ein krieger einen vollkommen neuen char hochleveln und ausstatten muss, falls er heiler werden will, muss ein hybrid "nur" umskillen, 2nd gear anziehen und ggf die enchants aktualisieren. wenn dabei ein ehemaliger tank/dd zu einem vollwerigen heiler wird, ist das für krieger beispielsweise einfach unfair. hybrid-klassen sollten in jeder skillung brauchbar sein, aber nicht an klassen herankommen, die weniger flexibel sind.

der "nerf" der dudus ist meiner meinung nach völlig gerechtfertigt aufgrund des fairnessgedankens. vielleicht bin da zu sehr ein gerechtigkeitsfanatiker, aber freie meinungsäßuerung und so^^

ist länger geworden, hoffe aber es liest wer und schreibts was zu außer xXx halts maux^^

lg bloody


----------



## Trakodana (26. November 2008)

Bloodyaxe schrieb:


> mahlzeit,
> 
> also ich habe sowohl einen krieger als auch einen dudu.
> 
> ...



Sehr schön geschrieben und vorallem von jemanden der beide Klassen auch wirklich gleichwertig beurteilen kann. 
Und solltest du ein "Halts Maux" von jemanden bekommen, melde es und denk dir nichts dabei, manche können nicht anders  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ronster (26. November 2008)

Heilen hat doch nichts mit Hybrid zu tun. Schau mal in die offiziellen Wow-Foren. Da wurden kürzlich die Klassenrollen-Foren eingerichtet: Schutz, DD und Heilung. Ein Hybride ist demzufolge jemand, der (mit Umskillen) zwei dieser drei Rollen ausfüllen kann. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## Bloodyaxe (26. November 2008)

Ronster schrieb:


> Heilen hat doch nichts mit Hybrid zu tun. Schau mal in die offiziellen Wow-Foren. Da wurden kürzlich die Klassenrollen-Foren eingerichtet: Schutz, DD und Heilung. Ein Hybride ist demzufolge jemand, der (mit Umskillen) zwei dieser drei Rollen ausfüllen kann. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.




also den begriff hybrid an den einteilungen der offiziellen foren festzumachen halte ich für reichlich gewagt^^ 
darüber hinaus habe ich von der "klassischen" bedeutung des begriffs gesprochen und da kann wohl kaum wer abstreiten, dass die klassen druide,schami und pala diesen stempel aufgedrück hatten.
wenn du es ganz stumpf willst, kann man jede klasse als hybrid bezeichnen, die mehr als eine aufgaben erledigen KANN, unabhängig davon wie gut sie darin ist. dementsprechend wären dann alle hybriden außer den reinen schadensklassen mage,wl,hunter,schurke. 
ganz genau genommen gibts aber auch bei diesen klassen situationen wo sie tanken. 
beispiele: 
Mage  --> gruuls unterschlupf -->hochkönig maulgar --> krosh
wl --> ssc --> leo --> dämonenform
hunter --> raid ka, in 5er innis schon mit pet als tank aggiert
schurke --> black temple --> mutter Shahraz ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iR7nz6jpuHQ )

somit haben wir also NUR hybridklassen in wow, können also genausogut EINE überklasse machen, die dann solos durch wow zeihen kann^^ man kann sich dsl und abo sparen und braucht keine kumpels mehr. aber eben das abhängigsein von einer gruppe und auch eine bedeutender bestandteil einer gruppe zu sein macht für mich einen bedeutenden sozialen part bei wow aus.

ich gebe zu ist etwas überzogen, aber wenn ihrs genau nehmen wollte geht den weg auch zu ende

flame ftw

lg bloody


----------

